# Hodgesons GirlFriend. WARNING CONTAINS EXPLICIT CONTENT.



## MissDanielle

Hi im danielle, my boyfriend is a member on here on the name of HodgesoN, now ever since he started on this site we have done nothing but argue about how much time he spends on here, hes on for hours a day which makes up argue everyday and night  , now i know he has been banned for 1 week as i asked him why he hasnt been spending time on the internet which he replied with iv been banned for a week, now the past few days for as long as he has been banned our relationship has been back too normal, he spends alot more time with me again now which i love, so i was wondering who ever banned him for 1 week could you please ban him for life ?? If he doesnt get banned for life and he comes back on here as much as he did before we wont last much longer, iv talked too him about it and he doesnt understand, he thinks because hes sat next too me on the laptop that it wont bother me that hes on here for hours at a time each day, i tried too log into his account before and talk some **** so he got banned for life but i couldnt log on as he changed his password, i would really appreciate it if you banned me for good. XxXxX

P.S, i have nothing against anyone on this muscle chat thing, its just im sick of him spending so much time on here, its driving me crazy and driving us apart, hope you all understand. thank You.


----------



## Mez

Welcome.


----------



## Mez

Someone's gotta say it

Pics or nohodgesoNsgurlfriend


----------



## MissDanielle

pics of what


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Pum pum?


----------



## Craig660

Get your rat out


----------



## luther1

Don't worry,he's a liability,he'll get banned again


----------



## lolik

welcome and get back to the kitchen.


----------



## Guest

Ur better off without that homophobic nobhead!


----------



## MissDanielle

wow this is another reason i want him banned, what is with this language from males too a female, its disgusting, i came here been nice asking for a request, i did not in anyway expect this.

i would appreciate if someone could delete this account and my boyfriends straight away please, this site is disgusting, iv only been on 20 mins.


----------



## constantbulk

christ it must be bad if youve gotta tell the world or your just boring him to tears thats why hes allways on here


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Whats with people starting this type of threads..cant they sort their issues behind closed doors smh


----------



## Fieryfilly

MissDanielle said:


> Hi im danielle, my boyfriend is a member on here on the name of HodgesoN, now ever since he started on this site we have done nothing but argue about how much time he spends on here, hes on for hours a day which makes up argue everyday and night  , now i know he has been banned for 1 week as i asked him why he hasnt been spending time on the internet which he replied with iv been banned for a week, now the past few days for as long as he has been banned our relationship has been back too normal, he spends alot more time with me again now which i love, so i was wondering who ever banned him for 1 week could you please ban him for life ?? If he doesnt get banned for life and he comes back on here as much as he did before we wont last much longer, iv talked too him about it and he doesnt understand, he thinks because hes sat next too me on the laptop that it wont bother me that hes on here for hours at a time each day, i tried too log into his account before and talk some **** so he got banned for life but i couldnt log on as he changed his password, i would really appreciate it if you banned me for good. XxXxX
> 
> P.S, i have nothing against anyone on this muscle chat thing, its just im sick of him spending so much time on here, its driving me crazy and driving us apart, hope you all understand. thank You.


Maybe you should get a hobby of your own and not rely on him for entertainment???????

I thought this was a grown up forum, what's happening with letting kids join????? lol :innocent:


----------



## cas

If he gets banned from here what's to say he won't join another website and it all starts again?

Get him out of the house, or you could try and enjoy the things he enjoys and take an interest in him. But tell him it works both ways.

Why dont you start building up your body and use this site too? You might enjoy the life style


----------



## broch316

u r mental


----------



## GolfDelta

Can't believe some of the responses to this thread.Reflects very badly on UKM,some of the things said.Embarrassing tbh.


----------



## Craig660

GolfDelta said:


> Can't believe some of the responses to this thread.Reflects very badly on UKM,some of the things said.Embarrassing tbh.


No need to cry mate, it's only the Internet


----------



## Breda

Why would you come and disgrace the man like this, you're bein selfish he aint cheatin on you!!! Bodybuilding is his passion so support him and stop throwin your dummy out the pram because he don't wanna sit on the sofa, not talkin, strokin your leg, bored out of his nut while you watch fcukin eastenders

Fix up and go cook him 1 of his several daily meals so he can meet his macros


----------



## GolfDelta

Craig660 said:


> No need to cry mate, it's only the Internet


Ok massive I'll stop crying.Wouldn't want you to beat me up with your scrawny steroid abusing body.


----------



## Breda

Fieryfilly said:


> Maybe you should get a hobby of your own and not rely on him for entertainment???????
> 
> I thought this was a grown up forum, what's happening with letting kids join????? lol :innocent:


1 moment while i rep you

Edit: she probably thinks you're sleepin with him and are the reason he's on here all the while


----------



## C.Hill

TROLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craig660

GolfDelta said:


> Ok massive I'll stop crying.Wouldn't want you to beat me up with your scrawny steroid abusing body.


LOL!!! - you take this Internet sh1t serious


----------



## broch316

the first ridiculious thread of 2013 lol.. the poor guy is gonna be mortified. bit of a crap thing to do imo


----------



## Guest




----------



## PaulB

Here we go again haha


----------



## Fieryfilly

Breda said:


> 1 moment while i rep you
> 
> Edit: she probably thinks you're sleepin with him and are the reason he's on here all the while


ha ha, don't do kids lol, prefer my men to be men, besides I'd probably have him for breakfast


----------



## alan1971

:lol: ......wtf is this thread all about.


----------



## PaulB

broch316 said:


> the first ridiculious thread of 2013 lol.. the poor guy is gonna be mortified. bit of a crap thing to do imo


I can see some more toilet dunking when Hodgeson sees this..


----------



## Breda

broch316 said:


> the first ridiculious thread of 2013 lol.. the poor guy is gonna be mortified. bit of a crap thing to do imo


Its fcukin pathetic she sounds like a twelve year old throwin a tantrum cos she's not gettin enough attention


----------



## T5dean

broch316 said:


> the first ridiculious thread of 2013 lol.. the poor guy is gonna be mortified. bit of a crap thing to do imo


Agreed, she has probably got her wish though because if my missus came on her and posted a thread like hers then I wouldn't have the balls to come back on because of how much stick I would get of the forum members.


----------



## iamyou

so about the nudes..


----------



## Goosh

OldManRiver said:


>


Cheers OMR - I just nearly spat out my chicken, after I made this recipe with photos: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/chicken-recipes/200793-healthy-baked-kfc-style-chicken.html

Then I would have cried


----------



## montytom

If you want non stop affection buy a dog


----------



## Breda

Fieryfilly said:


> ha ha, don't do kids lol, prefer my men to be men, besides I'd probably have him for breakfast


She obviously likes her men to be punks.

U can have me for dinner i'll fill you up


----------



## engllishboy

@HodgesoN

Now this should get interesting.


----------



## Fieryfilly

Breda said:


> She obviously likes her men to be punks.
> 
> U can have me for dinner i'll fill you up


oh Breda, you're making me blush :blush:


----------



## a.notherguy

Does he flush your head down the toilet?


----------



## The Cheese




----------



## Mez

engllishboy said:


> @HodgesoN
> 
> Now this should get interesting.


Thought his mrs said he was on a ban ?


----------



## LuLuJJ

montytom said:


> If you want non stop affection buy a dog


HAHAHA agreed!!

Id be so mad if my partner did what she is doing now.. He'd never hear the end of it.. and id spend twice as much time on here just to p1ss him off!


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


>


 fftopic: But this has had me laughing my assss off.........absolute quality!!!

As you were......


----------



## MF88

Shall we have a sweepstake on whose missus is gonna join tomorrow?


----------



## Fieryfilly

do you guys think we should open a sub section of UK-M?????


----------



## Lukeg

Youre obviously just really boring...

Hes been banned for a week and spending tome woth you because he has nothing better to do....


----------



## montytom

MF88 said:


> Shall we have a sweepstake on whose missus is gonna join tomorrow?


Mine! i dont have one but i can make up an account if you want me too:thumb:


----------



## The Cheese

Don't be soppy, guys.

It's not HodgesoN's missus. It's the man himself.

Compare the writing. Even the spelling mistakes are the same.



\ said:


> Anyway *iv* had my fun for a few weeks now its time too get serious again


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/204283-hodgesons-new-beginning.html



\ said:


> which he replied with *iv* been banned for a week


What're the chances that a guy and his missus both spell "I've" as "iv"?


----------



## Craigyboy

Also says ban "me" at the end of the post


----------



## Fieryfilly

The Cheese said:


> Don't be soppy, guys.
> 
> It's not HodgesoN's missus. It's the man himself.
> 
> Compare the writing. Even the spelling mistakes are the same.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/204283-hodgesons-new-beginning.html
> 
> What're the chances that a guy and his missus both spell "I've" as "iv"?


perhaps they are both illiterate?? maybe they go to the same school lol or play truant together


----------



## MF88

montytom said:


> Mine! i dont have one but i can make up an account if you want me too:thumb:


You seem a bit of a cvnt so go ahead.

I kid, I kid :beer:


----------



## PaulB

The Cheese said:


> Don't be soppy, guys.
> 
> It's not HodgesoN's missus. It's the man himself.
> 
> Compare the writing. Even the spelling mistakes are the same.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/204283-hodgesons-new-beginning.html
> 
> What're the chances that a guy and his missus both spell "I've" as "iv"?


Hmm, interesting evidence Chief Inspector Cheese..


----------



## dtlv

MissDanielle said:


> Hi im danielle, my boyfriend is a member on here on the name of HodgesoN, now ever since he started on this site we have done nothing but argue about how much time he spends on here, hes on for hours a day which makes up argue everyday and night  , now i know he has been banned for 1 week as i asked him why he hasnt been spending time on the internet which he replied with iv been banned for a week, now the past few days for as long as he has been banned our relationship has been back too normal, he spends alot more time with me again now which i love, so i was wondering who ever banned him for 1 week could you please ban him for life ?? If he doesnt get banned for life and he comes back on here as much as he did before we wont last much longer, iv talked too him about it and he doesnt understand, he thinks because hes sat next too me on the laptop that it wont bother me that hes on here for hours at a time each day, i tried too log into his account before and talk some **** so he got banned for life but i couldnt log on as he changed his password, i would really appreciate it if you banned me for good. XxXxX
> 
> P.S, i have nothing against anyone on this muscle chat thing, its just im sick of him spending so much time on here, its driving me crazy and driving us apart, hope you all understand. thank You.


OK, well if Hodgeson wants to cancel his membership then he can do that either by emailing admin with the email he used to sign up here with, or wait until his ban finishes and contact admin or one of the mods here directly and ask - we won't terminate an account or extend a ban if asked by a third party.

Also, speaking about him this way was bound to stir up some negative comments (and perhaps cause some suspicion that the thread isn't genuine), however that doesn't excuse the other existing members being unpleasant - please express opinions politely everyone.

On a personal note, if you find he's much better with you since not being on the forum then simply talk to him about that and how you feel, but don't try and make decisions for him... chances are that won't go down well tbh, and you need to let him make his own mind up what to do next - all you can do is be honest with him about how you feel.


----------



## montytom

MF88 said:


> You seem a bit of a cvnt so go ahead.
> 
> I kid, I kid :beer:


Ahh love you too:wub:


----------



## WillOdling

She sounds neeeeeeeedy as fvck


----------



## Breda

The Cheese said:


> Don't be soppy, guys.
> 
> It's not HodgesoN's missus. It's the man himself.
> 
> Compare the writing. Even the spelling mistakes are the same.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/204283-hodgesons-new-beginning.html
> 
> What're the chances that a guy and his missus both spell "I've" as "iv"?


Usually i'd say quite high as they'd text each other and what not but seein as the guy fcuks his Mrs off for the internet lads i don't know but either way don't burst my bubble i want to believe this is his chick and he's under the thumb


----------



## cas

Lets not be [email protected] on this topic...the poor bloke is probably getting the third degree now.

Its all fun and games between us blokes but this is his real home life. Even if she is coming across as a self centered diva...


----------



## Milky

What l find bizarre is you logging on here becasue your sick of him being on here.

Anywho to re itterate what DTLV said the fat out comments etc are bang out of order so any more and infractions are being given out.


----------



## Breda

dtlv said:


> OK, well if Hodgeson wants to cancel his membership then he can do that either by emailing admin with the email he used to sign up here with, or wait until his ban finishes and contact admin or one of the mods here directly and ask - we won't terminate an account or extend a ban if asked by a third party.
> 
> Also, speaking about him this way was bound to stir up some negative comments (and perhaps cause some suspicion that the thread isn't genuine), however that doesn't excuse the other existing members being unpleasant - please express opinions politely everyone.
> 
> On a personal note, if you find he's much better with you since not being on the forum then simply talk to him about that and how you feel, but don't try and make decisions for him... chances are that won't go down well tbh, and you need to let him make his own mind up what to do next - all you can do is be honest with him about how you feel.


You under the thumb as well then... Did you Mrs tell you what to type


----------



## jake87

OldManRiver said:


>


thanks to this picture ive just been looking at pictures of ant eaters on google for 5 minutes

they are cool


----------



## Smitch

Milky said:


> *What l find bizarre is you logging on here becasue your sick of him being on here*.
> 
> Anywho to re itterate what DTLV said the fat out comments etc are bang out of order so any more and infractions are being given out.


I don't think people actually talk to each other any more mate.


----------



## Milky

Smitch said:


> I don't think people actually talk to each other any more mate.


Mate l had the wifes neice messaging her friend on FB, her friend was sat on the fu*king couch opposite her !!


----------



## dipdabs

MissDanielle said:


> wow this is another reason i want him banned, what is with this language from males too a female, its disgusting, i came here been nice asking for a request, i did not in anyway expect this.
> 
> i would appreciate if someone could delete this account and my boyfriends straight away please, this site is disgusting, iv only been on 20 mins.


Oh before u jump on the guys I'd ask ur bf about his language to other female members in private messages

Just saying

That and well, get a grip


----------



## Smitch

dipdabs said:


> Oh before u jump on the guys I'd ask ur bf about his language to other female members in private messages
> 
> Just saying
> 
> That and well, get a grip


Maybe you could enlighten us!


----------



## Craigyboy

dipdabs said:


> Oh before u jump on the guys I'd ask ur bf about his language to other female members in private messages
> 
> Just saying
> 
> That and well, get a grip


Maybe not the best thing to say mr hodgeson will be lying face down with a meat clever in his back by now!


----------



## Little stu

It could b worse he could b doing ur sister what's wrong with him on ukm it's not porn


----------



## Milky

dipdabs said:


> Oh before u jump on the guys I'd ask ur bf about his language to other female members in private messages
> 
> Just saying
> 
> That and well, get a grip


Was he offensive to you ?


----------



## WillOdling

dipdabs said:


> Oh before u jump on the guys I'd ask ur bf about his language to other female members in private messages
> 
> Just saying
> 
> That and well, get a grip


Sit tight, this is gonna get good!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

dipdabs said:


> ask ur bf about his language to other female members in private messages


This could end in tears...poor guy is about to get interrogated

Lol women really know how to cut deep on the sly


----------



## Fieryfilly

oh FFS with all this excitement, I've missed the beginning of Emmerdale


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Was he offensive to you ?


Not at all. Very nice infact. Too nice if he has a Gf lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

dipdabs said:


> Not at all. Very nice infact. Too nice if he has a Gf lol


Ease up..


----------



## Milky

dipdabs said:


> Not at all. Very nice infact. Too nice if he has a Gf lol


Oh l see....


----------



## Rick89

what was he banned for out of interest?


----------



## Milky

Rick89 said:


> what was he banned for out of interest?


Homophobic posts mate.


----------



## WillOdling

Rick89 said:


> what was he banned for out of interest?


Made a homophobic remark on someone's thread, he was a tw4t


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> Oh before u jump on the guys I'd ask ur bf about his language to other female members in private messages
> 
> Just saying
> 
> That and well, get a grip


He was too nice yet using offensive language !

Sounds like he was the one getting a grip tbh...


----------



## robsam23

dipdabs said:


> Not at all. Very nice infact. Too nice if he has a Gf lol


Oooo this is harsh. He's in trouble now!


----------



## vduboli

Fieryfilly said:


> oh FFS with all this excitement, I've missed the beginning of Emmerdale


I wouldn't worry about it...doubtful you've missed too much!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

OldManRiver said:


> He was too nice yet using offensive language !
> 
> Sounds like he was the one getting a grip tbh...


I see where you are taking this


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> He was too nice yet using offensive language !
> 
> Sounds like he was the one getting a grip tbh...


I never said he was offensive


----------



## dipdabs

robsam23 said:


> Oooo this is harsh. He's in trouble now!


Lol I don't owe a guy I don't know anything that tries messaging me 'in that way' that has a Gf

If anyone thinks I do then well again. LOL


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> I never said he was offensive


Oh right, speaking french was he ?


----------



## Breda

dipdabs said:


> Not at all. Very nice infact. Too nice if he has a Gf lol


Oh FFS :laugh:

This is why i don't even try to chirps girls when i'm involved... A man will always get hotted up and the worst thing is he was was nice to you Kay, If he was bein a cnut to you i'd get it but oh well

Has Miss Hodgeson had the courtesy of replying yet... And as she is a new member PM's won't be happening


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

dipdabs said:


> Lol I don't owe a guy I don't know anything that tries messaging me 'in that way' that has a Gf
> 
> If anyone thinks I do then well again. LOL


You just planted a seed in the already unhinged OP's head...right about now she's in tears going through his phone lol while listening to beyonce's irreplaceable


----------



## Guest

If you like Danielle, you can post to me here what you want to ask, and i'll pm it for you


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> Oh FFS :laugh:
> 
> This is why i don't even try to chirps girls when i'm involved... A man will always get hotted up and the worst thing is he was was nice to you Kay, If he was bein a cnut to you i'd get it but oh well
> 
> Has Miss Hodgeson had the courtesy of replying yet... And as she is a new member PM's won't be happening


How is being nice to someone trying to message them in that way when that person doesn't know they have a Gf?

It's quite frankly dishonest and horrible IMO and if I had a bf doing it I'd want to string him up


----------



## dipdabs

They're as bad as each other IMO


----------



## onthebuild

Worst news Ive heard this year (today).

Was hoping it was a permanant ban, the guy is a cvnt. Numerous threads where if it isnt his opinion, then you're wrong. Not surprised he wrote homophobic comments at all.


----------



## Craig660

dipdabs said:


> Oh before u jump on the guys I'd ask ur bf about his language to other female members in private messages
> 
> Just saying
> 
> That and well, get a grip


No ones likes a grass.


----------



## Kimball

dipdabs said:


> Lol I don't owe a guy I don't know anything that tries messaging me 'in that way' that has a Gf
> 
> If anyone thinks I do then well again. LOL


Couldn't agree more, seems like as bizarre as this thread is she's right to have doubts about him.

If she's real.


----------



## dipdabs

Craig660 said:


> No ones likes a grass.


Couldn't care if anyone likes me or not lol


----------



## Milky

Well 2 things, if it is HER then he is in big trouble, if its HIM then he will realise he aint that popular so either way its not looking good for him.


----------



## luther1

dipdabs said:


> Couldn't care if anyone likes me or not lol


Actually,I bet you've had some proper slimey pervy pm's and I think youre quite cool never crying about it.

Can I send you one?


----------



## Kimball

dipdabs said:


> Couldn't care if anyone likes me or not lol


I like you a lot more than people that make rat out comments at the first hint of a female posting


----------



## broch316

lol at luther1


----------



## Craig660

dipdabs said:


> Couldn't care if anyone likes me or not lol


Ok just had a look through your profile and I have decided I still like you even though your a grass.

Expect a 'nice' pm from me..


----------



## Craig660

Kimball said:


> I like you a lot more than people that make rat out comments at the first hint of a female posting


Couldn't agree more


----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> Actually,I bet you've had some proper slimey pervy pm's and I think youre quite cool never crying about it.
> 
> Can I send you one?


Send away unfortunately il probably seem interested but I'm actually takin the p1ss, get you to send me pictures and say rediculous things then completely blank u when it's my turn


----------



## marc_muscle

What have people gotta be homophobic for. I'm not a camp guy people assume I'm straight never think I actually am gay. Really annoys me that people in this day and age say negatives. I know LOADES of married "str8" men that play with guys behind there mrs back! It's actually hilarious that people assume being gay is a weakness.


----------



## barsnack

MissDanielle said:


> Hi im danielle, my boyfriend is a member on here on the name of HodgesoN, now ever since he started on this site we have done nothing but argue about how much time he spends on here, hes on for hours a day which makes up argue everyday and night  , now i know he has been banned for 1 week as i asked him why he hasnt been spending time on the internet which he replied with iv been banned for a week, now the past few days for as long as he has been banned our relationship has been back too normal, he spends alot more time with me again now which i love, so i was wondering who ever banned him for 1 week could you please ban him for life ?? If he doesnt get banned for life and he comes back on here as much as he did before we wont last much longer, iv talked too him about it and he doesnt understand, he thinks because hes sat next too me on the laptop that it wont bother me that hes on here for hours at a time each day, i tried too log into his account before and talk some **** so he got banned for life but i couldnt log on as he changed his password, i would really appreciate it if you banned me for good. XxXxX
> 
> P.S, i have nothing against anyone on this muscle chat thing, its just im sick of him spending so much time on here, its driving me crazy and driving us apart, hope you all understand. thank You.


think your relationship is ****e that he goes online so much, so ending it now will save alot of heartbreak...that and the fact he PM this, and i quote

'oh barsnack i want your irish willy in my peanut butter filled mouth'

now i have nothing gainst homosexuality, but the fats from peanut butter would stick me over my daily macros


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> I like you a lot more than people that make rat out comments at the first hint of a female posting


In the 'end of the world' thread the other week everyone was worrying about where I was. So nice they were thinking of me before the end of the world lol


----------



## broch316

dipdabs said:


> Send away unfortunately il probably seem interested but I'm actually takin the p1ss, get you to send me pictures and say rediculous things then completely blank u when it's my turn


priceless


----------



## BRONSON0404

All very enjoyable! ...

Whats up with girls getting on here complain about there

Boyfriends??


----------



## barsnack

marc_muscle said:


> What have people gotta be homophobic for. I'm not a camp guy people assume I'm straight never think I actually am gay. Really annoys me that people in this day and age say negatives. I know LOADES of married "str8" men that play with guys behind there mrs back! It's actually hilarious that people assume being gay is a weakness.


gay is a weakness if you try and concieve naturally


----------



## luther1

dipdabs said:


> Send away unfortunately il probably seem interested but I'm actually takin the p1ss, get you to send me pictures and say rediculous things then completely blank u when it's my turn


I have got the impression you are a complete wind up merchant. Fair play to you :thumb:


----------



## zack amin

dipdabs said:


> Couldn't care if anyone likes me or not lol


i dont

ok your alright


----------



## Milky

marc_muscle said:


> What have people gotta be homophobic for. I'm not a camp guy people assume I'm straight never think I actually am gay. Really annoys me that people in this day and age say negatives. I know LOADES of married "str8" men that play with guys behind there mrs back! It's actually hilarious that people assume being gay is a weakness.


Now now queenie, step down from your pedastal it was one comment.

Anyway l reckon you have acheived what you wanted now, everyone else on the board knows your gay.... :thumbup1:


----------



## F.M.J




----------



## Breda

dipdabs said:


> How is being nice to someone trying to message them in that way when that person doesn't know they have a Gf?
> 
> It's quite frankly dishonest and horrible IMO and if I had a bf doing it I'd want to string him up


Did he say nice things to you??

In fact post up screen shots so we can all pass a honest judgment on his behaviour


----------



## Kimball

dipdabs said:


> In the 'end of the world' thread the other week everyone was worrying about where I was. So nice they were thinking of me before the end of the world lol


I would have been gutted if the world ended before I'd even been to Tenby!


----------



## Milky

dipdabs said:


> In the 'end of the world' thread the other week everyone was worrying about where I was. So nice they were thinking of me before the end of the world lol


loving the ab shot BTW, fair play to you... :thumbup1:


----------



## marc_muscle

MissDanielle said:


> wow this is another reason i want him banned, what is with this language from males too a female, its disgusting, i came here been nice asking for a request, i did not in anyway expect this.
> 
> i would appreciate if someone could delete this account and my boyfriends straight away please, this site is disgusting, iv only been on 20 mins.


He is a grown up and if he wants to be on this web site over talking to you what does that say about your relationship. It's frankly making me feel well awkward even reading yor thread. Totally strange!


----------



## latblaster

This is school kid stuff, ffs sake if there's anymore ignore them.


----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> I have got the impression you are a complete wind up merchant. Fair play to you :thumb:


I'm not if guys are actually nice, actually friendly, but I know the tricks of the trade when I see em lol


----------



## achilles88

MissDanielle said:


> Hi im danielle, my boyfriend is a member on here on the name of HodgesoN, now ever since he started on this site we have done nothing but argue about how much time he spends on here, hes on for hours a day which makes up argue everyday and night  , now i know he has been banned for 1 week as i asked him why he hasnt been spending time on the internet which he replied with iv been banned for a week, now the past few days for as long as he has been banned our relationship has been back too normal, he spends alot more time with me again now which i love, so i was wondering who ever banned him for 1 week could you please ban him for life ?? If he doesnt get banned for life and he comes back on here as much as he did before we wont last much longer, iv talked too him about it and he doesnt understand, he thinks because hes sat next too me on the laptop that it wont bother me that hes on here for hours at a time each day, i tried too log into his account before and talk some **** so he got banned for life but i couldnt log on as he changed his password, i would really appreciate it if you banned me for good. XxXxX
> 
> P.S, i have nothing against anyone on this muscle chat thing, its just im sick of him spending so much time on here, its driving me crazy and driving us apart, hope you all understand. thank You.


who do you want banning you or your "boyfriend" :whistling:


----------



## luther1

barsnack said:


> think your relationship is ****e that he goes online so much, so ending it now will save alot of heartbreak...that and the fact he PM this, and i quote
> 
> 'oh barsnack i want your irish willy in my peanut butter filled mouth'
> 
> now i have nothing gainst homosexuality, but the fats from peanut butter would stick me over my daily macros


You'd only be over your macros if you sucked yourself off after putting your maggot in his mouth.

Unless you want the peanut butter and his toddler in your mouth?


----------



## Ste7n

This is cracking me up, what the fcuk is goin on with couples nowadays? Buy a rampant rabbit daniella n stop moanin...


----------



## dtlv

Breda said:


> You under the thumb as well then... Did you Mrs tell you what to type


I can't tell you if she did or not - have to ask her permission before I can speak on the matter :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> loving the ab shot BTW, fair play to you... :thumbup1:


It is old to be fair milky, from October. I've put on 6lbs in a week. They are long gone lol


----------



## luther1

dipdabs said:


> I'm not if guys are actually nice, actually friendly, but I know the tricks of the trade when I see em lol


So,if I sent you a pic of my 3'' cockle,would you tell me it was massive?


----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> So,if I sent you a pic of my 3'' cockle,would you tell it was massive?


What would u want me to say? Il say anything if u shower me with gifts and put lots of money in my account


----------



## Guest

Maybe if you were more interesting he wouldnt need to talk to us


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> So,if I sent you a pic of my 3'' cockle,would you tell me it was massive?


Did you get that near an outlet pipe into the ocean by Sellafield ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Fieryfilly said:


> oh FFS with all this excitement, I've missed the beginning of Emmerdale


sky plus girl!


----------



## dtlv

dipdabs said:


> It is old to be fair milky, from October. I've put on 6lbs in a week. They are long gone lol


You and me both showing off old avi's and not the current situation :lol: ... looking good though dipdabs


----------



## Milky

@dtlv

Should we close this, ban " her " and then perm ban him with the reason " on request of your girlfriend "

:lol:


----------



## luther1

dipdabs said:


> What would u want me to say? Il say anything if u shower me with gifts and put lots of money in my account


How much is loads? :whistling:


----------



## barsnack

luther1 said:


> You'd only be over your macros if you sucked yourself off after putting your maggot in his mouth.
> 
> Unless you want the peanut butter and his toddler in your mouth?


that makes no sense, but raises the question...if you could suck yoursel of and it contain great protein.....would you?


----------



## dipdabs

dtlv said:


> You and me both showing off old avi's and not the current situation :lol: ... looking good though dipdabs


I now have a belly and fat ass

Not sure about that lol


----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> How much is loads? :whistling:


If its less than 4 digits it ain't happening


----------



## Greshie

barsnack said:


> gay is a weakness if you try and concieve naturally


You've never heard of a turkey baster obviously :lol: (not that I have any experience usign one, but I know some peeps how have ! )


----------



## Queenie

Ok Cba to read 7 pages.

A) any pics?

B) is she a troll

C) I think hodgeson should be unbanned because I feel sorry for him having a gf like that!! Give the dude a break!!


----------



## marc_muscle

Milky said:


> Now now queenie, step down from your pedastal it was one comment.
> 
> Anyway l reckon you have acheived what you wanted now, everyone else on the board knows your gay.... :thumbup1:


Can you not refer to me as a queen. It really is a little sad and pathetic to say queeny! Being gay is normal to me. And "milky" I could tell u about one of your friends on here who you know well who loves a dildo up his ass. And he is married with a daughty! I don't even own a dildo. So I wouldn't say I'm the queen lol.


----------



## luther1

barsnack said:


> that makes no sense, but raises the question...if you could suck yoursel of and it contain great protein.....would you?


Endlessly


----------



## barsnack

dipdabs said:


> I'm not if guys are actually nice, actually friendly, but I know the tricks of the trade when I see em lol


do you hang out with Germaine Greer by any chance?


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

Hahahahahah brilliant


----------



## luther1

marc_muscle said:


> Can you not refer to me as a queen. It really is a little sad and pathetic to say queeny! Being gay is normal to me. And "milky" I could tell u about one of your friends on here who you know well who loves a dildo up his ass. And he is married with a daughty! I don't even own a dildo. So I wouldn't say I'm the queen lol.


I'm not married


----------



## Guest

Fieryfilly said:


> perhaps they are both illiterate?? maybe they go to the same school lol or play truant together


Or they are brother and sister


----------



## barsnack

luther1 said:


> Endlessly


i would draw a little smiley face one mine then prceed to blow myself off in the name of bb


----------



## Rick89

marc_muscle said:


> Can you not refer to me as a queen. It really is a little sad and pathetic to say queeny! Being gay is normal to me. And "milky" I could tell u about one of your friends on here who you know well who loves a dildo up his ass. And he is married with a daughty! I don't even own a dildo. So I wouldn't say I'm the queen lol.


wow that some real **** stirring there lol


----------



## luther1

dipdabs said:


> If its less than 4 digits it ain't happening


Pm your mobile and I'll see if the coutts account is fruitfull


----------



## Fieryfilly

chilli said:


> sky plus girl!


Tivo rather than Sky, caught up now so am back reading this thread again lol


----------



## Queenie

marc_muscle said:


> Can you not refer to me as a queen. It really is a little sad and pathetic to say queeny! Being gay is normal to me. And "milky" I could tell u about one of your friends on here who you know well who loves a dildo up his ass. And he is married with a daughty! I don't even own a dildo. So I wouldn't say I'm the queen lol.


There's only one queenie around these parts!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Lol, I can hear the whip cracking from here...

Waaaaaa tisssh, "get off UKM!!"


----------



## Guest

barsnack said:


> that makes no sense, but raises the question...if you could suck yoursel of and it contain great protein.....would you?


Didn't really work for Marlyn Manson or Ron Jeremy though.


----------



## luther1

barsnack said:


> i would draw a little smiley face one mine then prceed to blow myself off in the name of bb


You could practice on a match stick


----------



## onthebuild

dipdabs said:


> Send away unfortunately il probably seem interested but I'm actually takin the p1ss, get you to send me pictures and say rediculous things then completely blank u when it's my turn


So when I sent you those pictures of my todger and you sent me this, are you trying to deny its you?



Next you'll be telling me your Miss Afghanistan... ohh fvck.


----------



## Milky

marc_muscle said:


> Can you not refer to me as a queen. It really is a little sad and pathetic to say queeny! Being gay is normal to me. And "milky" I could tell u about one of your friends on here who you know well who loves a dildo up his ass. And he is married with a daughty! I don't even own a dildo. So I wouldn't say I'm the queen lol.


Like l care about your opinion :lol:

Oh and FTR pretty sure most of the gay members on here will actually clarify l get on great with all of them so how about you stop acting like a queen and get a sense of humour.

And also what difference does it make to my karma a married man likes those kind of sexual activities !!!!!


----------



## Greenspin

I love the fact she doesn't appear to have been online for the last hour or so, but the thread is still going strong, pmsl.


----------



## Greshie

Fieryfilly said:


> Tivo rather than Sky, caught up now so am back reading this thread again lol


This is better than any telly!


----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> Pm your mobile and I'll see if the coutts account is fruitfull


Or il give u PayPal details and once it's full of money then il send u my mobile number


----------



## RockyD

marc_muscle said:


> Can you not refer to me as a queen. It really is a little sad and pathetic to say queeny! Being gay is normal to me. And "milky" I could tell u about one of your friends on here who you know well who loves a dildo up his ass. And he is married with a daughty! I don't even own a dildo. So I wouldn't say I'm the queen lol.


----------



## luther1

dipdabs said:


> Or il give u PayPal details and once it's full of money then il send u my mobile number


Much prefer my method!


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:


> So when I sent you those pictures of my todger and you sent me this, are you trying to deny its you?
> 
> View attachment 105927
> 
> 
> Next you'll be telling me your Miss Afghanistan... ohh fvck.


U keep mentioning these pictures

I only remember sending u one of my dog lol


----------



## zack amin

marc_muscle said:


> Can you not refer to me as a queen. It really is a little sad and pathetic to say queeny! Being gay is normal to me. And "milky" I could tell u about one of your friends on here who you know well who loves a dildo up his ass. And he is married with a daughty! I don't even own a dildo. So I wouldn't say I'm the queen lol.


you love being a snitch dont you, might aswell tell us now


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

dipdabs said:


> If its less than 4 digits it ain't happening


Jeez that's nearly a fist


----------



## dipdabs

BRB I have new PMs


----------



## onthebuild

marc_muscle said:


> Can you not refer to me as a queen. It really is a little sad and pathetic to say queeny! Being gay is normal to me. And "milky" I could tell u about one of your friends on here who you know well who loves a dildo up his ass. And he is married with a daughty! I don't even own a dildo. So I wouldn't say I'm the queen lol.


Deffo flinty :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Jeez that's nearly a fist


What can I say. I'm greedy


----------



## Guest

Rick89 said:


> wow that some real **** stirring there lol


UK-M hunt for the dildo owner!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

dipdabs said:


> What can I say. I'm greedy


And for that reason I'm out :laugh:


----------



## Kimball

marc_muscle said:


> Can you not refer to me as a queen. It really is a little sad and pathetic to say queeny! Being gay is normal to me. And "milky" I could tell u about one of your friends on here who you know well who loves a dildo up his ass. And he is married with a daughty! I don't even own a dildo. So I wouldn't say I'm the queen lol.


Ffs, you can't tell people anything in confidence anymore


----------



## The Cheese

barsnack said:


> that makes no sense, but raises the question...if you could suck yoursel of and it contain great protein.....would you?


F*ck the protein.

If I could, I would and that's that.


----------



## Milky

Bet this " married man " is really scared now, seriously like anyone gives a fu*k :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

marc_muscle said:


> Can you not refer to me as a queen. It really is a little sad and pathetic to say queeny! Being gay is normal to me. And "milky" I could tell u about one of your friends on here who you know well who loves a dildo up his ass. And he is married with a daughty! I don't even own a dildo. So I wouldn't say I'm the queen lol.


Just to let you know milky is a metrosexual..and is partial to the odd woman beating..make of that what you will


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

marc_muscle said:


> Can you not refer to me as a queen. It really is a little sad and pathetic to say queeny! Being gay is normal to me. And "milky" I could tell u about one of your friends on here who you know well who loves a dildo up his ass. And he is married with a daughty! I don't even own a dildo. So I wouldn't say I'm the queen lol.


picsornodildo


----------



## Milky

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Just to let you know milky is a metrosexual..and is partial to the odd woman beating..make of that what you will


Thank you my friend, nice when l get a bit of back up :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack

The Cheese said:


> F*ck the protein.
> 
> If I could, I would and that's that.


your avi name is 'the cheese' so i doubt that would last long if you could


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Milky said:


> Thank you my friend, nice when l get a bit of back up :thumbup1:


Hey I like transparency...and ain't you married and also have a daughter?


----------



## Kimball

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Hey I like transparency...and ain't you married and also have a daughter?


Yes but he's not friends with himself


----------



## The Cheese

barsnack said:


> your avi name is 'the cheese' so i doubt that would last long if you could


Protein *and* fat.

Can't go wrong there.

All I need is to sellotape a bit of bread to the bell-end and I've got all the macros covered.


----------



## RockyD

marc_muscle said:


> Can you not refer to me as a queen. It really is a little sad and pathetic to say queeny! Being gay is normal to me. And "milky" I could tell u about one of your friends on here who you know well who loves a dildo up his ass. And he is married with a daughty! I don't even own a dildo. So I wouldn't say I'm the queen lol.


----------



## montytom

dipdabs said:


> Or il give u PayPal details and once it's full of money then il send u my mobile number


You say 4 digits eh will £14.63 do?


----------



## luther1

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Hey I like transparency...and ain't you married and also have a daughter?


He got a dildo for xmas too


----------



## Milky

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Hey I like transparency...and ain't you married and also have a daughter?


I am married with 2 daughters, a son and a grandaughter mate but l am not my friend, in fact l loathe myself so it cant be me thankfully !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> I am married with 2 daughters, a son and a grandaughter mate but l am not my friend, in fact l loathe myself so it cant be me thankfully !


I too am married with 2 daughters and a son, but I only know Milky a little bit, so it's not me.


----------



## Malibu

inb4 loads of im 'xxx's girlfiend please ban him


----------



## dipdabs

montytom said:


> You say 4 digits eh will £14.63 do?


Fuk why not


----------



## Craig660

dipdabs said:


> BRB I have new PMs


Told you I would be sending a nice message


----------



## Milky

It cant be @Dave as he has a son....


----------



## dipdabs

Craig660 said:


> Told you I would be sending a nice message


I wouldn't say 'get your rat out' is that nice tbh


----------



## luther1

dipdabs said:


> Fuk why not


Cool. Mobile NOW


----------



## montytom

dipdabs said:


> Fuk why not


Whoooo:bounce:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Malibu said:


> inb4 loads of im 'xxx's girlfiend please ban him


I'm Malibu's girlfriend and I'm sick of him ignoring me. Please ban him.


----------



## marc_muscle

Milky said:


> Bet this " married man " is really scared now, seriously like anyone gives a fu*k :lol:


Just don't like terms like queeny! It's derogatory! It's not easy being gay with out sweeping comments like that! You know sometime ur actually rather nice on here but other time like now you act like a moron!

And snitch or what ever his name is just reported me. He gave me jip when I first come on this site. I think alot of you are homophobic made worse with your steroid abuse!


----------



## The Cheese

dipdabs said:


> I wouldn't say 'get your rat out' is that nice tbh


Who said romance is dead?


----------



## Craig660

The Cheese said:


> Who said romance is dead?


I do try


----------



## RockyD

Milky said:


> Bet this " married man " is really scared now, seriously like anyone gives a fu*k :lol:


Hmmmm his wife might ?

Specially if he's been using one of her dildos!! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

marc_muscle said:


> Just don't like terms like queeny! It's derogatory! It's not easy being gay with out sweeping comments like that! You know sometime ur actually rather nice on here but other time like now you act like a moron!
> 
> And snitch or what ever his name is just reported me. He gave me jip when I first come on this site. I think alot of you are homophobic made worse with your steroid abuse!


Ah c'mon it was a joke, everyone is clearly having a bit of banter now don't get your knickers in a twist eh  JOKE


----------



## luther1

dipdabs said:


> I wouldn't say 'get your rat out' is that nice tbh


What about,


----------



## Milky

marc_muscle said:


> Just don't like terms like queeny! It's derogatory! It's not easy being gay with out sweeping comments like that! You know sometime ur actually rather nice on here but other time like now you act like a moron!
> 
> And snitch or what ever his name is just reported me. He gave me jip when I first come on this site. I think alot of you are homophobic made worse with your steroid abuse!


Again let me re itterate because you didnt read it first time, like l care about your opinion....

Get a sense of humour or do one, how does that sound you sad sanctamonius tool.

Oh and how do you know who has reproted you ? Are you a MOD now as well ?


----------



## Craig660

luther1 said:


> What about, get your fat sweaty minge out?


Have some respect mate


----------



## Malibu

chilli said:


> I'm Malibu's girlfriend and I'm sick of him ignoring me. Please ban him.


Maybe if you fixed your hair and face a bit more I wouldnt... :innocent:


----------



## Milky

Right chaps keep it on a reasonble level of decency or l will have to close it...


----------



## luther1

Craig660 said:


> Have some respect mate


Sorry,rat is far more polite


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Right chaps keep it on a reasonble level of decency or l will have to close it...


They can crack on, off to find dog food and milk lol


----------



## Milky

RockyD said:


> Hmmmm his wife might ?
> 
> Specially if he's been using one of her dildos!!


As long as he washed it and hasnt posted vids all over the net who cares !

:thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> Sorry,rat is far more polite


Apparently 'I bet it's like a sugar puff' is a compliment lol


----------



## Craig660

dipdabs said:


> Apparently 'I bet it's like a sugar puff' is a compliment lol


It is - should be happy


----------



## luther1

dipdabs said:


> Apparently 'I bet it's like a sugar puff' is a compliment lol


Is it? I'll try that Friday night down me local weatherspoons


----------



## zack amin

dipdabs said:


> They can crack on, off to find dog food and milk lol


new high protien diet fad?


----------



## PaulB

marc_muscle said:


> Just don't like terms like queeny! It's derogatory! It's not easy being gay with out sweeping comments like that! You know sometime ur actually rather nice on here but other time like now you act like a moron!
> 
> And snitch or what ever his name is just reported me. He gave me jip when I first come on this site. *I think alot of you are homophobic made worse with your steroid abuse!*


LOL..Get a fvcking grip.


----------



## broch316

marc_muscle said:


> Just don't like terms like queeny! It's derogatory! It's not easy being gay with out sweeping comments like that! You know sometime ur actually rather nice on here but other time like now you act like a moron!
> 
> And snitch or what ever his name is just reported me. He gave me jip when I first come on this site. I think alot of you are homophobic made worse with your steroid abuse!


mate your gay so what u have to expect some negative comments like queenie etc its made in jest .. imo gay people are attention seekers and you are doing nothing to change my mind. and before u start on me i have gay friends so im not homophobic


----------



## Craig660

luther1 said:


> Is it? I'll try that Friday night down me local weatherspoons


Better off getting in there at 9am to start drinking then try it at 9pm when the girls are in.

Sweet words like that and 12 hours of alcohol for Dutch courage is a perfect combination for pulling


----------



## DoIEvenLift

The Cheese said:


> Don't be soppy, guys.
> 
> It's not HodgesoN's missus. It's the man himself.
> 
> Compare the writing. Even the spelling mistakes are the same.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/204283-hodgesons-new-beginning.html
> 
> What're the chances that a guy and his missus both spell "I've" as "iv"?


also,



> i would really appreciate it if *you banned me* for good.


----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> Is it? I'll try that Friday night down me local weatherspoons


It's not if you have flaps down to your knees and not what you wanted to hear. I'm not gna the shop I lied, I'm off to cry in my pillow


----------



## robc1985

Oh dear


----------



## marc_muscle

Milky said:


> Again let me re itterate because you didnt read it first time, like l care about your opinion....
> 
> Get a sense of humour or do one, how does that sound you sad sanctamonius tool.
> 
> Oh and how do you know who has reproted you ? Are you a MOD now as well ?


I have a iPhone and it came up with "reputation comment" and then "comments posted" underneath. I clicked on the reputation comment and it had snitch or smith or what ever his name is saying I should not speak to a mod like this or something.

I must have been mistaken on that one sorry. Anyway where has the scary women gone who is asking you to ban her hubby? That is so weird. Who does that..... Red necks do lol!


----------



## lukeee

marc_muscle said:


> Just don't like terms like queeny! It's derogatory! It's not easy being gay with out sweeping comments like that! You know sometime ur actually rather nice on here but other time like now you act like a moron!
> 
> And snitch or what ever his name is just reported me. He gave me jip when I first come on this site. I think alot of you are homophobic made worse with your steroid abuse!


What a load of horse sh!t!! I have a gay brother and i said so on here many times and never have i experienced anything even remotely homophobic, if i did id be gone! Many members are indeed gay and some swing both ways and ive never seen anything homophobic directed at them either!

Theres plenty of banter that goes on but always done in a light hearted way, certainly not offensive and the mods wouldnt put up with it if there was!

Fcuks me off when people cry wolf like this, its as bad as being homophobic if you ask me and anyway if you feel like this why the fcuk do you use this forum??


----------



## Tinytom

This thread is awesome.


----------



## luther1

Craig660 said:


> Better off getting in there at 9am to start drinking then try it at 9pm when the girls are in.
> 
> Sweet words like that and 12 hours of alcohol for Dutch courage is a perfect combination for pulling


They do that down my local one. In early for breakfast and don't leave. Wait all day for the classy chicks to turn up early evening


----------



## Breda

marc_muscle said:


> Just don't like terms like queeny! It's derogatory! It's not easy being gay with out sweeping comments like that! You know sometime ur actually rather nice on here but other time like now you act like a moron!
> 
> And snitch or what ever his name is just reported me. He gave me jip when I first come on this site. I think alot of you are homophobic made worse with your steroid abuse!


U been to the carribean?

If you can't take a few light hearterd jokes a suggest you don't go


----------



## luther1

dipdabs said:


> It's not if you have flaps down to your knees and not what you wanted to hear. I'm not gna the shop I lied, I'm off to cry in my pillow


You don't possess any emotional tears you fibber


----------



## Milky

marc_muscle said:


> I have a iPhone and it came up with "reputation comment" and then "comments posted" underneath. I clicked on the reputation comment and it had snitch or smith or what ever his name is saying I should not speak to a mod like this or something.
> 
> I must have been mistaken on that one sorry. Anyway where has the scary women gone who is asking you to ban her hubby? That is so weird. Who does that..... Red necks do lol!


Ah that makes sense then, it was clearly a positive one or your reps would have gone red.

Listen mate you just need to chill the fu8k out and realise the banter and humour on here.

Ironic how your calling me homophobic when it was actually me who banned this womans fella for his comments.

Anyway no harm done and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Craig660

luther1 said:


> They do that down my local one. In early for breakfast and don't leave. Wait all day for the classy chicks to turn up early evening


One day I will be that man, just got to keep chasing the dream


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Breda said:


> U been to the carribean?
> 
> If you can't take a few light hearterd jokes a suggest you don't go


Soon as he get off the plane he'd want to run back home :lol:


----------



## Tinytom

Any racist or homophobic or any other true discriminatory comments are dealt with harshly by the mods here.

There's some quite harsh banter on here sometimes.

But it is managed by a collection of roided up meathead cnuts so got to cut us some slack.


----------



## Craig660

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Soon as he get off the plane he'd want to run back home :lol:


Probably be quicker getting the plane back though


----------



## Fieryfilly

tea, coffee anyone???


----------



## luther1

Fieryfilly said:


> tea, coffee anyone???


Coffee please. Black,like my men


----------



## Milky

Thats 2 women seen there ar*e with me in the last week !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

new year's day fights are great, aren't they?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

luther1 said:


> Coffee please. Black,like my men


Is That a cue for @Breda?


----------



## vduboli

luther1 said:


> Coffee please. Black,like my men


Racist


----------



## luther1

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Is That a cue for @Breda?


I'm not good for him, he doesn't like muscle men, he's more of a twink lover


----------



## MRSTRONG

lukeee said:


> What a load of horse sh!t!! I have a gay brother and i said so on here many times and never have i experienced anything even remotely homophobic, if i did id be gone! Many members are indeed gay and some swing both ways and ive never seen anything homophobic directed at them either!
> 
> Theres plenty of banter that goes on but always done in a light hearted way, certainly not offensive and the mods wouldnt put up with it if there was!
> 
> Fcuks me off when people cry wolf like this, its as bad as being homophobic if you ask me and anyway if you feel like this why the fcuk do you use this forum??


fancy a bum :whistling:


----------



## Craig660

Wonder if the OP has changed her mind about not wanting her BF on UKM after reading this thread.

She might have got to this page and thought to herself 'you know, there not a bad bunch after all'


----------



## luther1

Craig660 said:


> Wonder if the OP has changed her mind about not wanting her BF on UKM after reading this thread.
> 
> She might have got to this page and thought to herself 'you know, there not a bad bunch after all'


I'm expecting a rep from her any minute now


----------



## Breda

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Soon as he get off the plane he'd want to run back home :lol:


If he was brave enough to get of the plane and step foot on the island as soon as the heat touched him and h started fannin himself in a straw hat and flip flops he'd be found out and want to run back on the plane :lol:


----------



## Fieryfilly

Craig660 said:


> Wonder if the OP has changed her mind about not wanting her BF on UKM after reading this thread.
> 
> She might have got to this page and thought to herself 'you know, there not a bad bunch after all'


or she's trawling through every thread ogling all the fit bodies on here like I do ha ha  that's the only reason I stay on here


----------



## lukeee

ewen said:


> fancy a bum :whistling:


only yours big boy :tongue:


----------



## Breda

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Is That a cue for @Breda?


The forum believes i'm white... In this instance i'm happy for that myth to continue


----------



## marc_muscle

broch316 said:


> mate your gay so what u have to expect some negative comments like queenie etc its made in jest .. imo gay people are attention seekers and you are doing nothing to change my mind. and before u start on me i have gay friends so im not homophobic


Cool. So I will be safe holding my boyfriends hand as we walk through your local high street. No one will give us filthy looks Cus hopefully there are nice open minded educated people like you around there.

Cool


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fieryfilly said:


> or she's trawling through every thread ogling all the fit bodies on here like I do ha ha  that's the only reason I stay on here


who is the hottest ?

you into fat strongmen :whistling: i have a beard :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> You don't possess any emotional tears you fibber


Are u saying I'm a lier?

For that comment I'm now comfort eating with a bag of m and ms


----------



## Fieryfilly

ewen said:


> who is the hottest ?
> 
> you into fat strongmen :whistling: i have a beard :thumbup1:


couldn't possibly divulge that information, wouldn't want to appear to have favourites,

you're all lovely IMO :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fieryfilly said:


> couldn't possibly divulge that information, wouldn't want to appear to have favourites,
> 
> you're all lovely IMO :thumb:


have you bookmarked each user in your faves from hottest to maybe if i was drunk ?


----------



## Huntingground

PaulB said:


> LOL..Get a fvcking grip.


I negged him for that comment. marc_muscle that is.


----------



## marc_muscle

Huntingground said:


> I negged him for that comment.


:-(


----------



## dipdabs

I know who all the girls think are hottest  MWAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## Fieryfilly

ewen said:


> have you bookmarked each user in your faves from hottest to maybe if i was drunk ?


ha ha, a true lady never tells


----------



## Fieryfilly

dipdabs said:


> I know who all the girls think are hottest  MWAHAHAHAAAA


we'll have to compare notes Dipdabs lol


----------



## montytom

Fieryfilly said:


> couldn't possibly divulge that information, wouldn't want to appear to have favourites,
> 
> you're all lovely IMO :thumb:


Your getting me all emotional :crying:


----------



## BRONSON0404

Kay step away from the m n m's..

Think about your abbs


----------



## marc_muscle

Huntingground said:


> I negged him for that comment.


What does that mean? You negged him. I'm new to this website I don't get that that means.


----------



## dipdabs

Fieryfilly said:


> we'll have to compare notes Dipdabs lol


U not seen the thread in the powder room? Get yourself in there girl!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

marc_muscle said:


> What does that mean? You negged him. I'm new to this website I don't get that that means.


Means he has his eye on you..ie fresh meat

"Bend over sugar, daddy's got a sweet tooth" i think something along those lines


----------



## shauny13

just sat here and read 17 pages of this thread.

better than jeremy kyle


----------



## dipdabs

BRONSON0404 said:


> Kay step away from the m n m's..
> 
> Think about your abbs


It's Xmas. Kinda. My abs don't enter my mind when I have the perfect excuse to sit around eating and being lazy. I'm like a fat chick trapped in a little chicks body


----------



## BRONSON0404

dipdabs said:


> It's Xmas. Kinda. My abs don't enter my mind when I have the perfect excuse to sit around eating and being lazy. I'm like a fat chick trapped in a little chicks body


Ha ha! In that case binge away...


----------



## Mish

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Means he has his eye on you..ie fresh meat
> 
> "Bend over sugar daddy's got a sweet tooth" i think something along those lines


Make sure you boys play safe


----------



## Fieryfilly

dipdabs said:


> U not seen the thread in the powder room? Get yourself in there girl!


where is the powder room and how do I get in?? :blush:


----------



## dipdabs

Fieryfilly said:


> where is the powder room and how do I get in?? :blush:


Just PMd u back but to cut it short message @Katy


----------



## MissDanielle

too the dipdabs girl, could you please elaborate what you and my so called bf have been chatting about please, would be much appreciated from me thanks. xxx


----------



## Fieryfilly

MissDanielle said:


> too the dipdabs girl, could you please elaborate what you and my so called bf have been chatting about please, would be much appreciated from me thanks. xxx


Looks like you're in trouble now Dipdabs, run and hide quick ;0


----------



## MissDanielle

i'm not interested on how you male's talk on here anymore, what is more important is what the hell my boyfriend has been chatting about too the females, i did not expect too see this when i signed on, how stupid i am at time's but still too the point that most of the guy's language on here towards the females is disgusting, well and truly disgusting, joking or not its foul.


----------



## Milky

MissDanielle said:


> too the dipdabs girl, could you please elaborate what you and my so called bf have been chatting about please, would be much appreciated from me thanks. xxx


Perhaps it would be better if you shared an email rather than on an open forum ?


----------



## Kimball

dipdabs said:


> Ah c'mon it was a joke, everyone is clearly having a bit of banter now don't get your knickers in a twist eh  JOKE


Just because he's gay doesn't mean he has to wear knickers you know. That's more cross dressers, who also aren't necessarily gay


----------



## vduboli

MissDanielle said:


> too the dipdabs girl, could you please elaborate what you and my so called bf have been chatting about please, would be much appreciated from me thanks. xxx


I doubt it would take too much time to think about what he was asking her....


----------



## PaulB

Another thing I noticed with Hodgeson is he always says too instead of to...coincidence?


----------



## BRONSON0404

F&@king hell! It's all kicking off!!


----------



## vduboli

Milky said:


> Perhaps it would be better if you shared an email rather than on an open forum ?


Shhhhhhhhhhh!! Ignore Milky, I think it would be great on the forum!


----------



## Milky

MissDanielle said:


> i'm not interested on how you male's talk on here anymore, what is more important is what the hell my boyfriend has been chatting about too the females, i did not expect too see this when i signed on, how stupid i am at time's but still too the point that most of the guy's language on here towards the females is disgusting, well and truly disgusting, joking or not its foul.


FTR we as MODs are in agreement and had we realised you were a serious poster we would have stopped it.

As you can appreciate we get a lot of wind up threads of this nature.


----------



## MissDanielle

i'm not going to lower my self too reply too the comment's which are offensive towards women, i would just like to know what he has been talking about with dipdab's ?


----------



## Queenie

MissDanielle said:


> too the dipdabs girl, could you please elaborate what you and my so called bf have been chatting about please, would be much appreciated from me thanks. xxx


Lol uh oh!!!


----------



## The Cheese

MissDanielle said:


> i'm not going to lower my self too reply too the comment's which are offensive towards women, i would just like to know what he has been talking about with dipdab's ?


You wouldn't. Believe me, you wouldn't.


----------



## Tinytom

MissDanielle said:


> i'm not going to lower my self too reply too the comment's which are offensive towards women, i would just like to know what he has been talking about with dipdab's ?


Probably the same as the other 1000 men who emailed her talked about.

Training and stuff.


----------



## BRONSON0404

MissDanielle said:


> too the dipdabs girl, could you please elaborate what you and my so called bf have been chatting about please, would be much appreciated from me thanks. xxx


Miss Danielle sounds like posh totty!


----------



## Fieryfilly

MissDanielle said:


> i'm not interested on how you male's talk on here anymore, what is more important is what the hell my boyfriend has been chatting about too the females, i did not expect too see this when i signed on, how stupid i am at time's but still too the point that most of the guy's language on here towards the females is disgusting, well and truly disgusting, joking or not its foul.


I've never ever had any trouble with any of the guys on here using disgusting language, a little bit of friendly banter yes, but nothing beyond that,

maybe that's down to respect though?? I don't come on here shouting my mouth off and upsetting people.

you reap what you sow my dear!!!


----------



## vduboli

MissDanielle said:


> i'm not going to lower my self too reply too the comment's which are offensive towards women, i would just like to know what he has been talking about with dipdab's ?


Well it's going to be something sexual I'd guess?! I don't think you getting angry a going to help!


----------



## lukeee

BRONSON0404 said:


> Miss Danielle sounds like posh totty!


Wasnt she on crossroads??


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> The forum believes i'm white... In this instance i'm happy for that myth to continue


Since when! Have you finally curbed your anger issues then?


----------



## Queenie

vduboli said:


> Well it's going to be something sexual I'd guess?! I don't think you getting angry a going to help!


Not necessarily!

Jeez... What happened to innocent until proven guilty?!


----------



## MissBC

hahahahahahahahaha

this is a fitness/bodybuilding forum.. males and females who are interested in fitness/bodybuilding will communicate on said topics of common interest.

Is your bf not allowed to speak with any person with a minge?


----------



## vduboli

RXQueenie said:


> Not necessarily!
> 
> Jeez... What happened to innocent until proven guilty?!


True....sorry queeniee!

Opppps we aren't allowed to use that queenie word are we?


----------



## DB

I think it's disgraceful the way women message men on here for sex


----------



## Queenie

MissBC said:


> hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> this is a fitness/bodybuilding forum.. males and females who are interested in fitness/bodybuilding will communicate on said topics of common interest.
> 
> Is your bf not allowed to speak with any person with a minge?


Can u imagine how stressful her life must be??


----------



## Queenie

vduboli said:


> True....sorry queeniee!
> 
> Opppps we aren't allowed to use that queenie word are we?


Use it... But only for me!!


----------



## dipdabs

There wasn't really much of a chat. He said something like 'when am I taking you on a date then' I said 'um who are you' then I can't remember the rest as I've deleted the messages apart from being told to look at his picture in his journal. There wasn't much to it tbh


----------



## broch316

MissDanielle said:


> too the dipdabs girl, could you please elaborate what you and my so called bf have been chatting about please, would be much appreciated from me thanks. xxx


he was asking her what his girlfiend would need to do to look as good as dipdabs


----------



## Greshie

Fieryfilly said:


> I've never ever had any trouble with any of the guys on here using disgusting language, a little bit of friendly banter yes, but nothing beyond that,
> 
> maybe that's down to respect though?? I don't come on here shouting my mouth off and upsetting people.
> 
> you reap what you sow my dear!!!


Quite agree, everyone reaps what they sow on here regardless of gender, sexuality, race, or nobbishness .....

Now back to the popcorn ....


----------



## Milky

DB said:


> I think it's disgraceful the way women message men on here for sex


Fu*k me l must be one ugly tw*t, even the gays hate me !!

:lol:


----------



## Kimball

BRONSON0404 said:


> Miss Danielle sounds like posh totty!


Sounds more like his mum to me! Actually, she sounds like my mum, should I be worried?


----------



## MA1984

MissDanielle said:


> i'm not interested on how you male's talk on here anymore, what is more important is what the hell my boyfriend has been chatting about too the females, i did not expect too see this when i signed on, how stupid i am at time's but still too the point that most of the guy's language on here towards the females is disgusting, well and truly disgusting, joking or not its foul.


Come on, everyones just having a laugh! Don't be so serious!!!


----------



## MissBC

I KNOW

Keeping tabs on his every communication with the female species to prevent interaction with said sausage wallets...

must be exhausting 



RXQueenie said:


> Can u imagine how stressful her life must be??


----------



## MissDanielle

Thank you dipdab's i appreciate your honesty, i will leave this pc open so he can see what has been said when he arrives home, not that he will be staying home for long.


----------



## BRONSON0404

MissBC said:


> hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> this is a fitness/bodybuilding forum.. males and females who are interested in fitness/bodybuilding will communicate on said topics of common interest.
> 
> Is your bf not allowed to speak with any person with a minge?


MissBC please don't use that foul language it is very disrespectful ha ha!


----------



## WillOdling

MissBC said:


> I KNOW
> 
> Keeping tabs on his every communication with the female species to prevent interaction with said sausage wallets...
> 
> must be exhausting


Sausage wallets :laugh:


----------



## BRONSON0404

dipdabs said:


> There wasn't really much of a chat. He said something like 'when am I taking you on a date then' I said 'um who are you' then I can't remember the rest as I've deleted the messages apart from being told to look at his picture in his journal. There wasn't much to it tbh


Someone's sleeping on the sofa tonight!!


----------



## MissBC

BRONSON0404 said:


> MissBC please don't use that foul language it is very disrespectful ha ha!


Oh im extremely sorry....

CORRECTION

"Is your bf not allowed to speak with any person with a lady garden"


----------



## chris27

I can see this on Jeremy kyle next week


----------



## DB

He asked her on a date?!

Means he's already banged her I reckon..

Surely you only take birds on dates after you've test driven them a few times in the safety of darkness and the bedroom?!


----------



## dtlv

MissBC said:


> I KNOW
> 
> Keeping tabs on his every communication with the female species to prevent interaction with said *sausage wallets*...
> 
> must be exhausting


 :lol: :lol: not heard that one before, I actually spat food laughing!


----------



## vduboli

MissDanielle said:


> Thank you dipdab's i appreciate your honesty, i will leave this pc open so he can see what has been said when he arrives home, not that he will be staying home for long.


That's brilliant....

You could just tell him? It may help speed the process up? Are you going to break up with him over this after telling us how much you love spending time with him when he's not on here?


----------



## dipdabs

MissDanielle said:


> Thank you dipdab's i appreciate your honesty, i will leave this pc open so he can see what has been said when he arrives home, not that he will be staying home for long.


Tbf if you do sh1t like this I'm not surprised he would rather speak to an Internet forum. Also tbf he probably had no intention of actually trying to date me, just wanted a little escape from u. I personally think its absolutely disgraceful you have come on here with the mouth you have trying to control his life to that extent. Dump him, do him a favour. Nomatter how much of an idiot he is no1 should be stuck with a person like that


----------



## Breda

MissDanielle said:


> Thank you dipdab's i appreciate your honesty, i will leave this pc open so he can see what has been said when he arrives home, not that he will be staying home for long.


FFS if you stopped stressin him he wouldn't be on here flirtin harmlessly with people he'll never meet... It's your own fault!!

Glad you aint my Mrs, but yes put him out he'll thank you for it in the long run


----------



## vduboli

DB said:


> He asked her on a date?!
> 
> Means he's already banged her I reckon..
> 
> Surely you only take birds on dates after you've test driven them a few times in the safety of darkness and the bedroom?!


Definitely sounds fishy to me...


----------



## dipdabs

MissBC said:


> I KNOW
> 
> Keeping tabs on his every communication with the female species to prevent interaction with said sausage wallets...
> 
> must be exhausting


I like to use sausage smugglers


----------



## BRONSON0404

Much better..thank u.


----------



## Queenie

This thread is an actual crease up.


----------



## lukeee

MissDanielle said:


> Thank you dipdab's i appreciate your honesty, i will leave this pc open so he can see what has been said when he arrives home, not that he will be staying home for long.


Off out is he? somewhere nice? pub?


----------



## Tinytom

If he's done that on here you best check his Facebook.

Tons more fitter birds on there

*enters bunker with woman scorn shield*


----------



## WillOdling

lukeee said:


> Off out is he? somewhere nice? pub?


Cardiff I think :innocent:


----------



## lukeee

Tinytom said:


> If he's done that on here you best check his Facebook.
> 
> Tons more fitter birds on there
> 
> *enters bunker with woman scorn shield*


pmsl :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## DoIEvenLift

fvck finally, taken about a hour to read all 21pages lmao


----------



## Milky

Glad l didnt close it now...


----------



## WillOdling

Tinytom said:


> If he's done that on here you best check his Facebook.
> 
> Tons more fitter birds on there
> 
> *enters bunker with woman scorn shield*


There's also POF, match, eharmony etc.

:laugh:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Poor guy...not that I condone his attempts to dip his dap in the welsh sherbet


----------



## BRONSON0404

dipdabs said:


> Tbf if you do sh1t like this I'm not surprised he would rather speak to an Internet forum. Also tbf he probably had no intention of actually trying to date me, just wanted a little escape from u. I personally think its absolutely disgraceful you have come on here with the mouth you have trying to control his life to that extent. Dump him, do him a favour. Nomatter how much of an idiot he is no1 should be stuck with a person like that


Ha ha! Brilliant Kay 1 crazy bird 0!!


----------



## dipdabs

Tinytom said:


> If he's done that on here you best check his Facebook.
> 
> Tons more fitter birds on there
> 
> *enters bunker with woman scorn shield*


Hey what u trying to say? Lol

Oh maybe he heard his name wasn't included on who the girls think are the fittest guys in the powder room... Sorry Tom lol


----------



## Milky

Cant see him coming back can you, can you imagine the abuse :lol:


----------



## The Cheese

FFS don't mention his profile on PoF.


----------



## jon-kent

Milky said:


> Cant see him coming back can you, can you imagine the abuse :lol:


He'll blame it on the tren mate :laugh:


----------



## marc_muscle

Mish said:


> Make sure you boys play safe


And why wouldn't I play safe!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Meanwhile at the Hodgeson household.....


----------



## dipdabs

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Poor guy...not that I condone his attempts to dip his dap in the welsh sherbet


I'm not fkin welsh ok let's just clear this up while I'm in a thread everyone's in lol

I'm from Kent live in Wales and my accent got confused as I sound like I'm from Bristol and my son is half Scottish but sounds welsh


----------



## luther1

MissDanielle said:


> too the dipdabs girl, could you please elaborate what you and my so called bf have been chatting about please, would be much appreciated from me thanks. xxx


He was moaning that his possessive prude of a girlfriend hates it when he uses the term 'minge' and would prefer 'flange'


----------



## luther1

dipdabs said:


> I'm not fkin welsh ok let's just clear this up while I'm in a thread everyone's in lol
> 
> I'm from Kent live in Wales and my accent got confused as I sound like I'm from Bristol and my son is half Scottish but sounds welsh


That's alot clearer


----------



## dipdabs

Dave said:


> Meanwhile at the Hodgeson household.....


Actually just PMSL


----------



## Milky

dipdabs said:


> I'm not fkin welsh ok let's just clear this up while I'm in a thread everyone's in lol
> 
> I'm from Kent live in Wales and my accent got confused as I sound like I'm from Bristol and my son is half Scottish but sounds welsh


Jesus H Christ , no wonder people get confused !


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Jesus H Christ , no wonder people get confused !


I sound slightly posh aswell and I'm quietly spoken. Would u believe it! Lol


----------



## Milky

dipdabs said:


> I sound slightly posh aswell and I'm quietly spoken. Would u believe it! Lol


Lying ku*t !


----------



## luther1

I bet hodgeson will lose sleep over this. Probably for about a week like he did before when he jabbed a gallon of gear each week


----------



## The Cheese

luther1 said:


> I bet hodgeson will lose sleep over this. Probably for about a week like he did before when he jabbed a gallon of gear each week


He's probably p*ssing himself laughing at the commotion he's created and at the same time, crying into his pillow about people calling him a cnut.

Schizophrenia anyone?


----------



## Milky

He will just call Dib all the liars under the sun and tell her how he only comes on here for a laugh to wind people up...


----------



## Foamy

I'm glad I'm single right now.

What a tool.


----------



## marc_muscle

Lol imagine his profile on FabSwingers, POF, Gaydar, Manhunt, Grindr, scruff, match.com oh and the pokes on Facebook. She needs to take a week off work to go through all them.


----------



## LuLuJJ

WOW bet she didnt realise shed get this many replies when she snitched!


----------



## Milky

marc_muscle said:


> Lol imagine his profile on FabSwingers, POF, Gaydar, Manhunt, Grindr, scruff, match.com oh and the pokes on Facebook. She needs to take a week off work to go through all them.


I must be honest tho, slightly funny some of the women calling her names when pretty sure if they thought there fella was up to something they woul damn well do the same.

And before anyone starts anyone who has had there suspicions and not gone thro other halfs phone etc is a liar.


----------



## vduboli

marc_muscle said:


> Lol imagine his profile on FabSwingers, POF, Gaydar, Manhunt, Grindr, scruff, match.com oh and the pokes on Facebook. She needs to take a week off work to go through all them.


Lol three of the sites you've mentioned sound a little gay, I'd guess he's straight what with having a gf well ex gf now! But I agree, it's probably worth a look!


----------



## crazypaver1

FCUKING LOL!

poor guy id end up swinging for her if i got home to fin d this.

and to be fair he might of not had ths 'gf' when he pmd girl members.

and im pretty sure he wasnt being serious lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Let this thread be a warning for all you amateurs that don't run a tight ship lol

1) it aint what it looks like

2) I was only messing

3) it's all lies I been stitched up

4) I don't know who they are

Just a few of the excuses to help the guy out


----------



## zack amin




----------



## vduboli

Milky said:


> I must be honest tho, slightly funny some of the women calling her names when pretty sure if they thought there fella was up to something they woul damn well do the same.
> 
> And before anyone starts anyone who has had there suspicions and not gone thro other halfs phone etc is a liar.


Agreed! Ah we'll it's cheered me up and made me forgot on my hangover!


----------



## chris27

I wouldnt like to be in his shoes when he gets home..... not a great start to the year


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Lying ku*t !


I'm not honestly think ud all have a shock meeting me in person lol


----------



## Mish

marc_muscle said:


> And why wouldn't I play safe!!!!!!


You need to chill the f*ck out


----------



## zack amin

vduboli said:


> Lol three of the sites you've mentioned sound a little gay, I'd guess he's straight what with having a gf well ex gf now! But I agree, it's probably worth a look!


he can dream lol


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> He will just call Dib all the liars under the sun and tell her how he only comes on here for a laugh to wind people up...


Hmmm


----------



## zack amin

Mish said:


> You need to chill the f*ck out


----------



## vduboli

dipdabs said:


> Hmmm


There's more to it isn't there?! Come in spill the beans!


----------



## Pain2Gain

****ing typicall get a better offer at new years I take it and this is how ukm repays me!!!!

With a Fcuking epic thread while I'm gone!!

You bitch ukm I've spent all my time on you and this is the thanks I get,

Fcuk u I'm getting a divorce


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> I must be honest tho, slightly funny some of the women calling her names when pretty sure if they thought there fella was up to something they woul damn well do the same.
> 
> And before anyone starts anyone who has had there suspicions and not gone thro other halfs phone etc is a liar.


Tbf I did try looking at my ex's phone when he started taking it to the toilet with him for a 30 second wee in the middle of the night


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

dipdabs said:


> I'm not honestly think ud all have a shock meeting me in person but i cant wait lol


Does OP know this are the exact words you told her man?


----------



## vduboli

Pain2Gain said:


> ****ing typicall get a better offer at new years I take it and this is how ukm repays me!!!!
> 
> With a Fcuking epic thread while I'm gone!!
> 
> You bitch ukm I've spent all my time on you and this is the thanks I get,
> 
> Fcuk u I'm getting a divorce


Email admin get your account deleted!


----------



## dipdabs

vduboli said:


> There's more to it isn't there?! Come in spill the beans!


HMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Raptor

LOL


----------



## vduboli

dipdabs said:


> Tbf I did try looking at my ex's phone when he started taking it to the toilet with him for a 30 second wee in the middle of the night


And?

My girlfriend did this to me the other day, I wasn't very pleased. It's a complete lack of trust but I understand it


----------



## WillOdling

vduboli said:


> Lol three of the sites you've mentioned *sound a little gay*, I'd guess he's straight what with having a gf well ex gf now! But I agree, it's probably worth a look!


----------



## vduboli

dipdabs said:


> HMMMMMMMMM


Hell yea!!! This threads only just started, roll on the next chapter!


----------



## MissDanielle

this was the last family pic that was taken yesturday at the fair of me and MY 2 children, i hope he gets a good look at it as it's the last 1 he will see of us ever again.

Now too the owner of this site, i would really appreciate if you could delete my account, i understand you cant delete his and too be fair, honestly at this time i do not care in the slightest, i will wait for the idiot too get home and read through all this. Thank you again to dipdabs, i really appreciate your honesty sweetie. XxXxX


----------



## Milky

vduboli said:


> And?
> 
> My girlfriend did this to me the other day, I wasn't very pleased. It's a complete lack of trust but I understand it


My wife doesnt do this to me even tho she has good grounds to, TBH l dont do it to her either, why, because if she's gonna do it, then she's gonna do it.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

MissDanielle said:


> View attachment 105953
> 
> 
> this was the last family pic that was taken yesturday at the fair of me and MY 2 children, i hope he gets a good look at it as it's the last 1 he will see of us ever again.
> 
> Now too the owner of this site, i would really appreciate if you could delete my account, i understand you cant delete his and too be fair, honestly at this time i do not care in the slightest, i will wait for the idiot too get home and read through all this. Thank you again to dipdabs, i really appreciate your honesty sweetie. XxXxX


Is he a traveller?

In other news

Shout out to dip dap for wrecking a happy home!!!


----------



## broch316

funny lookin pic of u and your 2 children


----------



## vduboli

Milky said:


> My wife doesnt do this to me even tho she has good grounds to, TBH l dont do it to her either, why, because if she's gonna do it, then she's gonna do it.


I agree, she is female after all! But point taken, trust is difficult especially when you've been naughty in past


----------



## The Cheese

MissDanielle said:


> View attachment 105953
> 
> 
> this was the last family pic that was taken yesturday at the fair of me and MY 2 children, i hope he gets a good look at it as it's the last 1 he will see of us ever again.


No. That's a photo of HodgesoN with a hammer.

Probably the last thing that you will ever see when he finds out about this thread.


----------



## WillOdling

MissDanielle said:


> View attachment 105953
> 
> 
> this was the last family pic that was taken yesturday at the fair of me and MY 2 children, i hope he gets a good look at it as it's the last 1 he will see of us ever again.
> 
> Now too the owner of this site, i would really appreciate if you could delete my account, i understand you cant delete his and too be fair, honestly at this time i do not care in the slightest, i will wait for the idiot too get home and read through all this. Thank you again to dipdabs, i really appreciate your honesty sweetie. XxXxX


Nice trousers. Amazing what you can do with an old pair of curtains


----------



## lukeee

dipdabs said:


> I'm not fkin welsh ok let's just clear this up while I'm in a thread everyone's in lol
> 
> I'm from Kent live in Wales and my accent got confused as I sound like I'm from Bristol and my son is half Scottish but sounds welsh


From Kent? well now that changes things, always knew you had class kay :thumb:


----------



## vduboli

broch316 said:


> funny lookin pic of u and your 2 children


His trouser choice ain't too good either!


----------



## Mish

MissDanielle said:


> View attachment 105953
> 
> 
> this was the last family pic that was taken yesturday at the fair of me and MY 2 children, i hope he gets a good look at it as it's the last 1 he will see of us ever again.
> 
> Now too the owner of this site, i would really appreciate if you could delete my account, i understand you cant delete his and too be fair, honestly at this time i do not care in the slightest, i will wait for the idiot too get home and read through all this. Thank you again to dipdabs, i really appreciate your honesty sweetie. XxXxX


Phil Hodgeson?


----------



## Tinytom

dipdabs said:


> Hey what u trying to say? Lol
> 
> Oh maybe he heard his name wasn't included on who the girls think are the fittest guys in the powder room... Sorry Tom lol


The day I care what a woman thinks will be a sad day indeed for all mankind 

Women love cock. Combine that with a few glasses of lambrini and your standards go right down.

Then I will seize my chance.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

lukeee said:


> From Kent? well now that changes things, always knew you had class kay :thumb:


Nothing classy about gravesend!! If I was Kay I'd say Sevenoaks


----------



## The Cheese

Thieving bastard.

Rupert Bear wants his trousers back.


----------



## dipdabs

vduboli said:


> And?
> 
> My girlfriend did this to me the other day, I wasn't very pleased. It's a complete lack of trust but I understand it


I can put my hand on my heart and honestly say I'm not generally like that, my phone history is probably as bad as most guys out of plain curiosity lol. I was pregnant at the time and turned into a mega b1tch with not a rational thought running through my brain so when he started doing it, it got the better of me. I look at it now and his thoughts about me, he probably thought I wanted his mates numbers lol


----------



## Foamy

MissDanielle said:


> View attachment 105953
> 
> 
> this was the last family pic that was taken yesturday at the fair of me and MY 2 children, i hope he gets a good look at it as it's the last 1 he will see of us ever again.
> 
> Now too the owner of this site, i would really appreciate if you could delete my account, i understand you cant delete his and too be fair, honestly at this time i do not care in the slightest, i will wait for the idiot too get home and read through all this. Thank you again to dipdabs, i really appreciate your honesty sweetie. XxXxX


That's not a pic of you and your 2 children???? I'm confused....


----------



## Craigyboy

@Milky delete the thread and all it's posts then there is no evidence

Poor cvnt


----------



## luther1

MissDanielle said:


> View attachment 105953
> 
> 
> this was the last family pic that was taken yesturday at the fair of me and MY 2 children, i hope he gets a good look at it as it's the last 1 he will see of us ever again.
> 
> Now too the owner of this site, i would really appreciate if you could delete my account, i understand you cant delete his and too be fair, honestly at this time i do not care in the slightest, i will wait for the idiot too get home and read through all this. Thank you again to dipdabs, i really appreciate your honesty sweetie. XxXxX


What a chav

Still,he has come top 4 in every bbing contest he's competed in and is a better pt than any online trainer.

Nice necklace btw


----------



## vduboli

dipdabs said:


> I can put my hand on my heart and honestly say I'm not generally like that, my phone history is probably as bad as most guys out of plain curiosity lol. I was pregnant at the time and turned into a mega b1tch with not a rational thought running through my brain so when he started doing it, it got the better of me. I look at it now and his thoughts about me, he probably thought I wanted his mates numbers lol


You didn't run off with his mate did you?,


----------



## l6max

shouldn't you be in the kitchen making sandwiches wench? Hows ones master let you roam so far from the kitchen is a crime.


----------



## Milky

Tinytom said:


> The day I care what a woman thinks will be a sad day indeed for all mankind
> 
> Women love cock. Combine that with a few glasses of lambrini and your standards go right down.
> 
> Then I will seize my chance.


Yeah they best go right down VERTICALLY for you to be in with a chance.

:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

MissDanielle said:


> View attachment 105953
> 
> 
> this was the last family pic that was taken yesturday at the fair of me and MY 2 children, i hope he gets a good look at it as it's the last 1 he will see of us ever again.
> 
> Now too the owner of this site, i would really appreciate if you could delete my account, i understand you cant delete his and too be fair, honestly at this time i do not care in the slightest, i will wait for the idiot too get home and read through all this. Thank you again to dipdabs, i really appreciate your honesty sweetie. XxXxX


Are any fairs open this time of year? Specially with no need of a coat with a sun as bright as that?


----------



## MissDanielle

i cut me and my children out the pic, i don't want people like you lot on here seeing how i or my children look, he will know when he see's the pic, i hope the idiot sobs.


----------



## vduboli

l6max said:


> shouldn't you be in the kitchen making sandwiches wench? Hows ones master let you roam so far from the kitchen is a crime.


Probably a little too much....


----------



## marc_muscle

Tinytom said:


> The day I care what a woman thinks will be a sad day indeed for all mankind
> 
> Women love cock. Combine that with a few glasses of lambrini and your standards go right down.
> 
> Then I will seize my chance.


Hahahahahahahahaha Tom. Love it. Your right. We are just tools!


----------



## lukeee

MissDanielle said:


> View attachment 105953
> 
> 
> this was the last family pic that was taken yesturday at the fair of me and MY 2 children, i hope he gets a good look at it as it's the last 1 he will see of us ever again.
> 
> Now too the owner of this site, i would really appreciate if you could delete my account, i understand you cant delete his and too be fair, honestly at this time i do not care in the slightest, i will wait for the idiot too get home and read through all this. Thank you again to dipdabs, i really appreciate your honesty sweetie. XxXxX


Is he a chef?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Craigyboy said:


> @Milky delete the thread and all it's posts then there is no evidence
> 
> Poor cvnt


X2

Atleast then when she questions him..he can say she's out of her mind the crazy woman


----------



## luther1

MissDanielle said:


> i cut me and my children out the pic, i don't want people like you lot on here seeing how i or my children look, he will know when he see's the pic, i hope the idiot sobs.


Let me guess. Burberry baseball caps?


----------



## PaulB

MissDanielle said:


> View attachment 105953
> 
> 
> this was the last family pic that was taken yesturday at the fair of me and MY 2 children, i hope he gets a good look at it as it's the last 1 he will see of us ever again.
> 
> Now too the owner of this site, i would really appreciate if you could delete my account, i understand you cant delete his and too be fair, honestly at this time i do not care in the slightest, i will wait for the idiot too get home and read through all this. Thank you again to dipdabs, i really appreciate your honesty sweetie. XxXxX


Was it summer where you're living? I'd Fvck him off just for wearing those pants..:laugh:


----------



## Foamy

MissDanielle said:


> i cut me and my children out the pic, i don't want people like you lot on here seeing how i or my children look, he will know when he see's the pic, i hope the idiot sobs.


Is this how you look?


----------



## dipdabs

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Nothing classy about gravesend!! If I was Kay I'd say Sevenoaks


Canterbury actually lol


----------



## Mish

@MissDanielle

Phil has a picture of a hand gun on his fb cover picture. Should you be worried?


----------



## dipdabs

Tinytom said:


> The day I care what a woman thinks will be a sad day indeed for all mankind
> 
> Women love cock. Combine that with a few glasses of lambrini and your standards go right down.
> 
> Then I will seize my chance.


Who told the shortass!?

Saying that. It's a £5 bottle of white wine and 60p bottle of lemonade. Like the guys said -class hahaha


----------



## broch316

MissDanielle said:


> i cut me and my children out the pic, i don't want people like you lot on here seeing how i or my children look, he will know when he see's the pic, i hope the idiot sobs.


pretty sure u need help posting pics etc why would u keep posting and then complaing .. im sure u are hodgeson as u have been banned so this is how you are getting bk on the board.. can i just say i think your a **** go get a hobby


----------



## jon-kent

Mish said:


> @MissDanielle
> 
> Phil has a picture of a hand gun on his fb cover picture. Should you be worried?


Gangsta bruv ! You get me ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

dipdabs said:


> Canterbury actually lol


Nothing to be proud of


----------



## MissDanielle

they are combat short's and it was far from sunny, i find it disgusting how you all can be so rude too a female, i'm sure alot of you have girlfriend's, wife's and of course you all have mother's, would you speak too your mother or grandmother like this, or use the word's that have been spoken on some of your comment's? if so, i have pity for all who would or have, i hope you all learn at least some sort of manner in your future.


----------



## Mish

@MissDanielle

The picture you posted that said was taken yesterday was posted on his fb on 29th September 2011


----------



## marc_muscle

Foamy said:


> Is this how you look?


mwhhhaaa hahaha. If I had kids I would not post a pic of them with me on a what is essentially a adult forum. It's harmless enough to have a pic of your kids but if I was the child I would be grossed out having my face on a grown up website!


----------



## zack amin

@dipdabs ruined a happy home, poor cnut


----------



## dipdabs

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Nothing to be proud of


I love Canterbury and am proud


----------



## onthebuild

MissDanielle said:


> i cut me and my children out the pic, i don't want people like you lot on here seeing how i or my children look, he will know when he see's the pic, i hope the idiot sobs.


Something like this?


----------



## Milky

Mish said:


> @MissDanielle
> 
> The picture you posted that said was taken yesterday was posted on his fb on 29th September 2011


And were off

MI5, away you all go into seek and destroy mode...


----------



## DoIEvenLift

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Poor guy...not that I condone his attempts to dip his dap in the welsh sherbet


----------



## marc_muscle

MissDanielle said:


> they are combat short's and it was far from sunny, i find it disgusting how you all can be so rude too a female, i'm sure alot of you have girlfriend's, wife's and of course you all have mother's, would you speak too your mother or grandmother like this, or use the word's that have been spoken on some of your comment's? if so, i have pity for all who would or have, i hope you all learn at least some sort of manner in your future.


Nano nano beam me up!


----------



## dipdabs

zack amin said:


> @dipdabs ruined a happy home, poor cnut


Hahaha

HE ruined his own


----------



## Mez

MissDanielle said:


> they are combat short's and it was far from sunny, i find it disgusting how you all can be so rude too a female, i'm sure alot of you have girlfriend's, wife's and of course you all have mother's, would you speak too your mother or grandmother like this, or use the word's that have been spoken on some of your comment's? if so, i have pity for all who would or have, i hope you all learn at least some sort of manner in your future.


Keeps spelling to as "too" as well.


----------



## dipdabs

Mish said:


> @MissDanielle
> 
> The picture you posted that said was taken yesterday was posted on his fb on 29th September 2011


After all this ur telling us u have access to his fb!!?


----------



## Queenie

Omg omg omg. Ukm detectives reign supreme!!


----------



## MA1984

MissDanielle said:


> they are combat short's and it was far from sunny, i find it disgusting how you all can be so rude too a female, i'm sure alot of you have girlfriend's, wife's and of course you all have mother's, would you speak too your mother or grandmother like this, or use the word's that have been spoken on some of your comment's? if so, i have pity for all who would or have, i hope you all learn at least some sort of manner in your future.


Shut up! I think your a stuck up, b***!!! You can't even trust your husband!!!


----------



## Foamy

Can I just highlight the gramatically incorrect use of the word 'too' in these posts...

Check this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/204283-hodgesons-new-beginning.html


----------



## Mish

@MissDanielle

Don't make me post the screen shot


----------



## Ragingagain

Foooik me may be an interesting read when im mega bored only read the first page and some of the lads on here are harsh as foook lol. Feel sorry for the op as she was quite understanding initially lol def bookmarked


----------



## WillOdling

MissDanielle said:


> they are combat short's and it was far from sunny, i find it disgusting how you all can be so rude too a female, i'm sure alot of you have girlfriend's, wife's and of course you all have mother's, would you speak too your mother or grandmother like this, or use the word's that have been spoken on some of your comment's? if so, i have pity for all who would or have, i hope you all learn at least some sort of manner in your future.


its "TO" not "TOO"


----------



## jon-kent

Mish said:


> @MissDanielle
> 
> The picture you posted that said was taken yesterday was posted on his fb on 29th September 2011


----------



## zack amin

MA1984 said:


> Shut up! I think your a stuck up, b***!!! You can't even trust your husband!!!


put the claws away..

think some people are getting abit carried away


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Miss Danielle/apple/gymgym before you get found out can I jus say I was always on your side


----------



## vduboli

dipdabs said:


> Hahaha
> 
> HE ruined his own


I feel slightly sorry for him. He got banned from here, she's complained about how nice he is when not on ere and suddenly because he's talked to another girl this ones showing him the door...odd.

Also the ability to upload pictures after 5 posts is alarming!


----------



## Milky

Like a Boss said:


> Foooik me may be an interesting read when im mega bored only read the first page and some of the lads on here are harsh as foook lol. Feel sorry for the op as she was quite understanding initially lol def bookmarked


I thought you didint like it on here anymore given the sentance above your avi ?

FTR there are other forums should you wish to leave :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

vduboli said:


> You didn't run off with his mate did you?,


No he was my best friend. I didnt even notice other men ever


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

MA1984 said:


> Shut up! I think your a stuck up, b***!!! You can't even trust your husband!!!


Who threw you a nugget? :lol:


----------



## vduboli

Milky said:


> I thought you didint like it on here anymore given the sentance above your avi ?
> 
> FTR there are other forums should you wish to leave :thumbup1:


All those damn Nazis!!


----------



## Foamy

Totally busted Hodgeson. If you are going to pretend to be someone different, at least have the mental capacity *to* not make the same stupid mistakes that you made as 'yourself' before you got banned.


----------



## Breda

MissDanielle said:


> View attachment 105953
> 
> 
> this was the last family pic that was taken yesturday at the fair of me and MY 2 children, i hope he gets a good look at it as it's the last 1 he will see of us ever again.
> 
> Now too the owner of this site, i would really appreciate if you could delete my account, i understand you cant delete his and too be fair, honestly at this time i do not care in the slightest, i will wait for the idiot too get home and read through all this. Thank you again to dipdabs, i really appreciate your honesty sweetie. XxXxX


Again demenstrating why this is of your own making

WTF does the mans kids have to do with anything, you're a fcukin fruit cake love you might wanna leave the kids with him


----------



## luther1

MissDanielle said:


> they are combat short's and it was far from sunny, i find it disgusting how you all can be so rude too a female, i'm sure alot of you have girlfriend's, wife's and of course you all have mother's, would you speak too your mother or grandmother like this, or use the word's that have been spoken on some of your comment's? if so, i have pity for all who would or have, i hope you all learn at least some sort of manner in your future.


Combat shorts but without the camouflage print. I drive a Porsche, actually it's a citroen van


----------



## lukeee

dipdabs said:


> I love Canterbury and am proud


Better than trasford thats for sh!t sure!!


----------



## Milky

vduboli said:


> All those damn Nazis!!


Ironicaly my grandad served under Hitler, deadly serious as well, he was in a U boat that got caught.


----------



## Ragingagain

Dafuq just happened over the last few pages lol :/ im intrigued but need to be up 6am. I am actually looking forward to this loolll


----------



## Mez

I can't keep up with this thread on my phone !


----------



## Milky

Foamy said:


> Totally busted Hodgeson. If you are going to pretend to be someone different, at least have the mental capacity *to* not make the same stupid mistakes that you made as 'youself' before you got banned.


Well families destroyed, me described as a homophobic Nazi, Kay is welsh and all you have is a bit of grammar to go at....

:lol:


----------



## RockyD

Mish said:


> @MissDanielle
> 
> Don't make me post the screen shot


----------



## MissBC

Mish said:


> @MissDanielle
> 
> The picture you posted that said was taken yesterday was posted on his fb on 29th September 2011


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Breda

MissDanielle said:


> they are combat short's and it was far from sunny, i find it disgusting how you all can be so rude too a female, i'm sure alot of you have girlfriend's, wife's and of course you all have mother's, would you speak too your mother or grandmother like this, or use the word's that have been spoken on some of your comment's? if so, i have pity for all who would or have, i hope you all learn at least some sort of manner in your future.


How the fcuk can you take the moral high ground look at what you're playin at

Furthermore you are no one to anybody on here apart from the 1 person you tryin to fcuk over but i hope you stick around its a great bunch of people here


----------



## engllishboy

Didn't Hodgeson post those dirty pics of his missus in the Adult Lounge too? :whistling:


----------



## Ragingagain

Milky said:


> I thought you didint like it on here anymore given the sentance above your avi ?
> 
> FTR there are other forums should you wish to leave :thumbup1:


cheers bud :|


----------



## jon-kent

Too early ??


----------



## Foamy

Milky said:


> Well families destroyed, me described as a homophobic Nazi, Kay is welsh and all you have is a bit of grammar to go at....
> 
> :lol:


My point was that this person is Hodgeson due to the same errors in his posts under his pre-banned guise:

Hodgesons new beginning ...

So i havnt been posting much on here lately, got myself into bit of a state with drink etc...

Havnt trained for 3 weeks this monday, been drinking and going out most days, not eating at all, lost quite abit of weight as you could imagine.

My last blast lasted about 5 weeks then i sacked it off due* too *not training and going off the rails, as of tomorrow im back too normal, training, dieting, aas etc..

Blast will be - 1000mg test enth, 600mg mast, 200mg anavar, 5iu gh, 20iu slin, clen, t3 for 12 weeks then ill be cruising for 10 weeks.

This blast will hopefully put the weight that iv lost over the last few weeks and more, i feel and look flat as a fart, feel pretty much like s hite due to not eating, training and drinking most days.

training- 5 day split

Monday - chest

Tuesday - shoulders, traps, ab

Wednesday - quads, hams, calvs

thursday - back

friday - bis, tris, abs, calvs

Now i know xmas and new yr is coming up soon so obviously im going to have a drink on xmas day and new yrs day but after that im gona be off the drink for the full year.

Was hoping to do a few shows next year but i threw that out the window and gona stay in off season until 2014, pack as much size on as possible until then.

diet is gona be the same as always, got all my food ready, so its rock and roll time.

Diet wil be same everyday -

5am, whey shake, 100g oats, 2 spoon evoo, 2 spoon pnut but, 2 banana

7am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, spoon evoo

10am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, spoon evoo

1pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

Pre work out shake

Post work out shake

3pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

6pm, 300g lean mince, new pots, veges

10pm, casien shake, 2 spoon pnut but, 100g oats

This diet will be the same everyday, i never change things in off season, pretty much the same food at the same times everyday.

This way i get back in *too* routine more easy, hopefully with in a few weeks i will fill back out and look my normal self with some hard training and good eating,

will post some pics up in a few weeks when i fill back out.

Dont know what sort of weights im gona be throwing about tomorrow but *too* be honest im pretty scared lol, i havnt been for a good few weeks so you can imagine iv lost alot of strength due to not training and eating.

Anyway iv had my fun for a few weeks now its time *too* get serious again, this has been the only time i havnt trained or dieted in about 5yrs so i cant wait until tomorrow to get the pump back, its gona feel like an orgasm haha, im jus worried about the next day, im gona be aching like a bit chhh lol.

I wil post my diet and training everyday and just what iv been up to in general through the days, ill post pics and vids up in a few weeks when i feel happy with myself.


----------



## Mish

Screenshot coming up, stand by


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Well families destroyed, me described as a homophobic Nazi, Kay is welsh and all you have is a bit of grammar to go at....
> 
> :lol:


PMSL


----------



## Queenie

@Foamy they might just have the same educational backgrounds ffs lol


----------



## PaulB

Milky said:


> Well families destroyed, me described as a homophobic Nazi, Kay is welsh and all you have is a bit of grammar to go at....
> 
> :lol:


It's the small details that get you caught..


----------



## zack amin

in for screenshots


----------



## dipdabs

Mish said:


> Screenshot coming up, stand by


Hurry up the anticipation is TOO much!!


----------



## RockyD

Breda said:


> How the fcuk can you take the moral high ground look at what you're playin at
> 
> Furthermore you are no one to anybody on here apart from the 1 person you tryin to fcuk over but i hope you stick around its a great bunch of people here


Don't look now bro, but.......

Hodgeson = Danielle:lol:


----------



## Foamy

RXQueenie said:


> @Foamy they might just have the same educational backgrounds ffs lol


This is true. ****wits are made for each other...


----------



## LuLuJJ

IM HOOKED!!!


----------



## Milky

Funny how the funniest threads of the last couple of days have been from women scorned about the board !!

:lol:


----------



## Cutandjacked




----------



## jon-kent

Yeah hurry up mate im waiting to put a film on lol


----------



## Pain2Gain

vduboli said:


> Email admin get your account deleted!


Lol u obviously have no idea what ur dealing with here, delete my account yeah right 

Anyone care to give me a thread brief cant be ****d reading 20 odd pages, is the OP still involved in the thread?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Recap for you late ones

Miss Danielle felt left out

Craig660 wants to see a rat

Breda preached to the poor woman

Not only does milky beat women he's also a homophobe

Dipdab let the cat out the bag

Danielle now thinks his guy is upto no good

Firefilly missed emmerdale

Milkys best mate is on the down low

Hodges on is now Danielle but looks like a traveller with an odd taste in slacks

Dipdab will take four figures nothing less

Muscle Marcus ain't a queen but still got his knickers in a twist

Luther1 likes a black man with his coffee

Mish is Columbo Poirot and johnny English all rolled into one

Rxqueenie let everyone know she's the only queen up in this

Tinytom goes for drunken jezebels


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Funny how the funniest threads of the last couple of days have been from women scorned about the board !!
> 
> :lol:


dont know why people let em out the basement nowadays, thats the first mistake, second is letting them learn how to use a computer, b1tch please


----------



## Milky

As MODs we have been asked twice to close this thread, you think we would have by now wouldnt you...

maybe soon, maybe not..


----------



## Foamy

Milky said:


> Funny how the funniest threads of the last couple of days have been from women scorned about the board !!
> 
> :lol:


Hodgeson is actually a woman??? This is getting better by the second!!


----------



## Mish

The screen capture isn't working so I just took a picture on my phone here it is







Check mate, i believe


----------



## zack amin

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Recap for you late ones
> 
> Miss Danielle felt left out
> 
> Craig660 wants to see a rat
> 
> Breda preached to the poor woman..in hopes of hittin that
> 
> Not only does milky beat women he's also a homophobe... and a nazi
> 
> Dipdab let the cat out the bag..secret diet eating catfood and milk
> 
> Danielle now thinks his guy is upto no good...giving the welsh scots dipdab one
> 
> Firefilly missed emmerdale..its **** anyway
> 
> Milkys best mate is on the down low..with a dildo and a group of bum loves


edited


----------



## Cutandjacked

The real hodegson......


----------



## onthebuild

RXQueenie said:


> @Foamy they might just have the same educational backgrounds ffs lol


Neither of them got past fvcking nursery by the looks of things :whistling:


----------



## Mish




----------



## luther1

Mish said:


> The screen capture isn't working so I just took a picture on my phone here it is
> 
> View attachment 105973


have a rep for outing Rambo


----------



## Greshie

Milky said:


> As MODs we have been asked twice to close this thread, you think we would have by now wouldnt you...
> 
> maybe soon, maybe not..


Oh no this is far too entertaining ... :thumb:


----------



## MF88

Anyone care to post the highlights of the thread? 30+ pages, something good must have happened.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Mish said:


> The screen capture isn't working so I just took a picture on my phone here it is
> 
> View attachment 105976


Clean you f*ckin screen man!!! Make me feel like I got cataracts ffs


----------



## robsam23

Mish said:


> The screen capture isn't working so I just took a picture on my phone here it is
> 
> View attachment 105973
> 
> 
> View attachment 105975
> 
> 
> View attachment 105976


I can't believe I read 31 pages to find out this was fake! Worst news so far this year.


----------



## Mish

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Clean you f*ckin screen man!!! Make me feel like I got cataracts ffs


It is clean i was just getting to excited with the flash


----------



## zack amin

MF88 said:


> Anyone care to post the highlights of the thread? 30+ pages, something good must have happened.


read back a page


----------



## dipdabs

zack amin said:


> edited


I went to get dog food actually


----------



## jon-kent

Combat shorts AND a hammer ! Perhaps we should stop taking the pi$$ incase our doors get kicked in at 3am by hodge/danielle/thor in war mode !!!


----------



## Foamy

MF88 said:


> Anyone care to post the highlights of the thread? 30+ pages, something good must have happened.


Sure.

Hodgeson got banned, craved attention so created an account pretending to be his woman (which he doesn't have and can't get because he is an illiterate pikey looking mofo in golf trousers).


----------



## gav76

ooh ive got 5 mutual friends with him


----------



## zack amin

dipdabs said:


> I went to get dog food actually


i dont believe you apple


----------



## Foamy

dipdabs said:


> I went to get dog food actually


Are times hard Kay?


----------



## kingdale

marc_muscle said:


> Just don't like terms like queeny! It's derogatory! It's not easy being gay with out sweeping comments like that! You know sometime ur actually rather nice on here but other time like now you act like a moron!
> 
> And snitch or what ever his name is just reported me. He gave me jip when I first come on this site. I think alot of you are homophobic made worse with your steroid abuse!


 :lol: from quite a few of your posts you do actually come across as quite a drama queen. Side effect of steroid abuse is homophobia well that is a new one. such a queeny statement to make.


----------



## Speedway

What a thread this is, please don't close it, I beg you, thread of the year, it's going to take some beating lol


----------



## dipdabs

Foamy said:


> Are times hard Kay?


Dog food ain't cheap!


----------



## Milky

Speedway said:


> What a thread this is, please don't close it, I beg you, thread of the year, it's going to take some beating lol


Fu*k me calm down, its only the 1st !


----------



## RockyD

Mish said:


> The screen capture isn't working so I just took a picture on my phone here it is
> 
> View attachment 105973
> 
> 
> View attachment 105975
> 
> 
> View attachment 105976


----------



## LuLuJJ

@Milky.. You cant!! This is my evenings entertainment!!


----------



## dipdabs

zack amin said:


> i dont believe you apple


Don't start the apple sh1t with me lol


----------



## Foamy

dipdabs said:


> Dog food ain't cheap!


Is it a good protein source though?


----------



## LuLuJJ

Speedway said:


> What a thread this is, please don't close it, I beg you, thread of the year, it's going to take some beating lol


AGREED!!

im not leaving lol


----------



## marc_muscle

kingdale said:


> :lol: from quite a few of your posts you do actually come across as quite a drama queen. Side effect of steroid abuse is homophobia well that is a new one. such a queeny statement to make.


This has been sorted shall I delete that comment. Just ignore what I said I Missunderstood what was being said. This whole thread is the armpit of the world hehe.


----------



## dipdabs

Foamy said:


> Is it a good protein source though?


Ah very. Shame about the taste.


----------



## marc_muscle

kingdale said:


> :lol: from quite a few of your posts you do actually come across as quite a drama queen. Side effect of steroid abuse is homophobia well that is a new one. such a queeny statement to make.


This has been sorted shall I delete that comment. Just ignore what I said I Missunderstood what was being said. This whole thread is the armpit of the world hehe.


----------



## zack amin

dipdabs said:


> Don't start the apple sh1t with me lol


----------



## Mish

Phil Hodgson doesn't even have a girl called Danielle on his friends list


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I NEED CLOSURE DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

marc_muscle said:


> This has been sorted shall I delete that comment. Just ignore what I said I Missunderstood what was being said. This whole thread is the armpit of the world hehe.


Can you tell us of the guy on here...milkys best mate?


----------



## Tinytom

Milky said:


> As MODs we have been asked twice to close this thread, you think we would have by now wouldnt you...
> 
> maybe soon, maybe not..


I haven't had any notifications?

Or is it your little get along gang messaging you cos you're the nice mod lol


----------



## Foamy

dipdabs said:


> Ah very. Shame about the taste.


Maybe try:


----------



## Mish

He did watch UFC on saturday though


----------



## BRONSON0404

Best thread ever...All hail Hodgeson.


----------



## Mish

https://www.facebook.com/phil.hodgson.58


----------



## Milky

Mish said:


> Phil Hodgson doesn't even have a girl called Danielle on his friends list


Awww man your good, have some reps...


----------



## Craig660

So what we saying, I'm not going to be seeing any rat after all


----------



## Cutandjacked




----------



## Milky

Tinytom said:


> I haven't had any notifications?
> 
> Or is it your little get along gang messaging you cos you're the nice mod lol


No smart ar*e there in the thread, this one, the one you keep popping into with your big wooden spoon then disappearng from...

:lol:


----------



## marc_muscle

MissDanielle said:


> View attachment 105953
> 
> 
> this was the last family pic that was taken yesturday at the fair of me and MY 2 children, i hope he gets a good look at it as it's the last 1 he will see of us ever again.
> 
> Now too the owner of this site, i would really appreciate if you could delete my account, i understand you cant delete his and too be fair, honestly at this time i do not care in the slightest, i will wait for the idiot too get home and read through all this. Thank you again to dipdabs, i really appreciate your honesty sweetie. XxXxX


I had him the other night. Looser than than Kim Kardashion!


----------



## Guest

Never laughed at a thread so many times... Your all hero's


----------



## zack amin

Tinytom said:


> I haven't had any notifications?
> 
> Or is it your little get along gang messaging you cos you're the nice mod lol


 :lol:


----------



## The Cheese

Milky said:


> Fu*k me calm down, its only the 1st !


May as well close down the forum now and re-open it on January 1st 2014.

This thread is never going to get beaten.

I'm going to bed tonight and will probably be disturbed by dreams of large hammers, dishrag trousers, scraggy rats, uppity queens and a bloke pretending to be his own piece of muff.


----------



## onthebuild

Mish said:


> Phil Hodgson doesn't even have a girl called Danielle on his friends list


He has 7 danielles on his friends list :confused1:


----------



## robsam23

So if the girl was the guy and the guy is the girl, what was the point of all this?

Trying to get your own 1 week ban turned into a permanent one?

:confused1:


----------



## Mish

onthebuild said:


> He has 7 danielles on his friends list :confused1:


Oh sh*t i dun goofed

stand by stand by


----------



## marc_muscle

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Can you tell us of the guy on here...milkys best mate?


Tune in that's in next seasons show! Hehe nah can't be bothered. I'm wanting to make friends not enemies. I want another bromance damit lol.


----------



## engllishboy

He has about 6/7 friends called Danielle? What are you in about Mish?! Lol


----------



## dtlv

The OP is posting from Hodgsons IP address, so it's either him or someone in his house. What I find odd though is whoever they are they can't spell his name - it's Hodgson, not Hodg*e*son!

This whole thing is just bizarrely fascinating, on multiple levels... so no worries folks - no mod is going to close the thread, at least not for a while!


----------



## Tinytom

Milky said:


> No smart ar*e there in the thread, this one, the one you keep popping into with your big wooden spoon then disappearng from...
> 
> :lol:


Speaking of which. I've got rat pictures if EVERY girl (real not pretend) that's posted on this thread.

You get access to these things after some cheeky mod action.

Just putting that out there. You're not all innocent


----------



## zack amin

Mish said:


> Oh sh*t i dun goofed
> 
> stand by stand by


dont tell me you gone done fcuked it?


----------



## gummyp

Bring back gymgym. Now that was a guy who knew how to troll


----------



## dipdabs

Craig660 said:


> So what we saying, I'm not going to be seeing any rat after all


Not unless u like flaps down to the knees


----------



## Queenie

dtlv said:


> The OP is posting from Hodgsons IP address, so it's either him or someone in his house. What I find odd though is whoever they are they can't spell his name - it's Hodgson, not Hodg*e*son!
> 
> This whole thing is just bizarrely fascinating, on multiple levels... so no worries folks - no mod is going to close the thread, at least not for a while!


She did say she was going to leave laptop/pc open on this thread for when he came in, so they are in the same place.


----------



## Milky

Tinytom said:


> Speaking of which. I've got rat pictures if EVERY girl (real not pretend) that's posted on this thread.
> 
> You get access to these things after some cheeky mod action.
> 
> Just putting that out there. You're not all innocent


How many have l seen ?

Just the one ?


----------



## zack amin

Tinytom said:


> Speaking of which. I've got rat pictures if EVERY girl (real not pretend) that's posted on this thread.
> 
> You get access to these things after some cheeky mod action.
> 
> Just putting that out there. You're not all innocent


somebody just shouted prove it..not me..somebody


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Tinytom said:


> Speaking of which. I've got rat pictures if EVERY girl (real not pretend) that's posted on this thread.
> 
> You get access to these things after some cheeky mod action.
> 
> Just putting that out there. You're not all innocent


More interesting now ha ha ha ha


----------



## dipdabs

Tinytom said:


> Speaking of which. I've got rat pictures if EVERY girl (real not pretend) that's posted on this thread.
> 
> You get access to these things after some cheeky mod action.
> 
> Just putting that out there. You're not all innocent


Woah. I'm sure I've never so much as PMd a pic of my rat!


----------



## loganator

can't believe i read all that ....Hodgson is in deep dudu


----------



## Guest

Just done a bit of facebook stalking. Think I have found this 'Danielle' bird. Not bad actually


----------



## RFC52

Thank you for this thread. Best hours reading I've done in a while!


----------



## Mish

My apologies ladies and gentlemen

Do not fear we are on the right track. I am following other lines of enquiries.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Jesus. I took my eye off the ball and another 17 pages happened. Can anyone bring me up to speed?


----------



## dtlv

RXQueenie said:


> She did say she was going to leave laptop/pc open on this thread for when he came in, so they are in the same place.


Yeah it doesn't disprove the 'genuine girlfriend hypothesis'... but it does rule out some other random forum member pretending to be his g/f.

I genuinely don't care who it is tbh... just sitting back enjoying the thread


----------



## dipdabs

robsam23 said:


> So if the girl was the guy and the guy is the girl, what was the point of all this?
> 
> Trying to get your own 1 week ban turned into a permanent one?
> 
> :confused1:


Yeah... I don't get it!?


----------



## Tinytom

zack amin said:


> somebody just shouted prove it..not me..somebody


Mod eyes only. Sorry

We like to know EXACTLY what sort of sluttage we are dealing with.

Katy judges them


----------



## robsam23

Jd123 said:


> Just done a bit of facebook stalking. Think I have found this 'Danielle' bird. Not bad actually


But is she fitter than dipdabs??


----------



## Kloob

reading this, went for a pee, came back and bam, 3 more pages. things are escalating quickly!


----------



## dipdabs

Tinytom said:


> Mod eyes only. Sorry
> 
> We like to know EXACTLY what sort of sluttage we are dealing with.
> 
> Katy judges them


I think someone's bluffing


----------



## vduboli

Jd123 said:


> Just done a bit of facebook stalking. Think I have found this 'Danielle' bird. Not bad actually


Come on then!! Facebook pic please..


----------



## Tinytom

dipdabs said:


> Woah. I'm sure I've never so much as PMd a pic of my rat!


Not PMd

Text messages can turn into emails etc etc

............


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Woah. I'm sure I've never so much as PMd a pic of my rat!


I wouls like a pic of your actual rat and the rat pic that @Tinytom says you pm'd him to compare .....just to see who's telling the truth of course :lol:


----------



## Milky

dtlv said:


> Yeah it doesn't disprove the 'genuine girlfriend hypothesis'... but it does rule out some other random forum member pretending to be his g/f.
> 
> I genuinely don't care who it is tbh... just sitting back enjoying the thread


MOD motto " never let the truth get in the way of a good story "


----------



## dipdabs

Tinytom said:


> Not PMd
> 
> Text messages can turn into emails etc etc
> 
> ............


If that's the case I know exactly who to kill lol


----------



## Milky

dipdabs said:


> I think someone's bluffing


Big mistake calling his bluff !


----------



## DoIEvenLift

chilli said:


> Jesus. I took my eye off the ball and another 17 pages happened. Can anyone bring me up to speed?


+1 , looked away for 2mins and christ the thread doubled in pages lol


----------



## Mez

In a few of his Facebook photos he's got his arm around a muffin, looks like a couple photo. But can't save the photo for some reason ?


----------



## Tinytom

dipdabs said:


> If that's the case I know exactly who to kill lol


Best out of three guesses?


----------



## onthebuild

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=lf#!/danielle.turner.75


----------



## vduboli

dipdabs said:


> If that's the case I know exactly who to kill lol


Hahahahahahaha!!


----------



## dtlv

Tinytom said:


> Mod eyes only. Sorry
> 
> We like to know EXACTLY what sort of sluttage we are dealing with.
> 
> Katy judges them


Me and @Milky are just p1ssed that it's always you they send the rat pics to... life no fair! :crying:


----------



## vduboli

Mez said:


> In a few of his Facebook photos he's got his arm around a muffin, looks like a couple photo. But can't save the photo for some reason ?


Screen shot plz


----------



## vduboli

onthebuild said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=lf#!/danielle.turner.75


Screen shot too, don't do face wnak


----------



## zack amin

Tinytom said:


> Mod eyes only. Sorry
> 
> We like to know EXACTLY what sort of sluttage we are dealing with.
> 
> Katy judges them


is there major sluttage? or minor sluttage? is like a slutaholic drinkathon or like a really bad party with a drunk fat chick and her anorexic mate to chose from?


----------



## jon-kent

Mish said:


> He did watch UFC on saturday though


Is this him ?


----------



## zack amin

dipdabs said:


> If that's the case I know exactly who to kill lol


so you did! :lol:


----------



## Mish

@MissDanielle

He obviously doesn't think very much of you or your relationship because there is not the slightest mention of you and your 'kids' in any of his recent facebook activity.

Ball, your court.


----------



## Foamy

onthebuild said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=lf#!/danielle.turner.75


Not bad. Not only is she do-able, but she has a level 3 Extended Diploma in Animal Manigment


----------



## Tinytom

dtlv said:


> Me and @Milky are just p1ssed that it's always you they send the rat pics to... life no fair! :crying:


I didn't say that they sent them to me.

But I do end up with them eventually.

I've never been sent a direct rat pic from the girls here.

Not my turn yet obviously


----------



## dipdabs

zack amin said:


> so you did! :lol:


Of course I have what do u take me for? Innocent? Lol


----------



## Cutandjacked

zack amin said:


> is there major sluttage? or minor sluttage? is like a slutaholic drinkathon or like a really bad party with a drunk fat chick and her anorexic mate to chose from?


Like u could get either


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> is there major sluttage? or minor sluttage? is like a slutaholic drinkathon or like a really bad party with a drunk fat chick and her anorexic mate to chose from?


Mate we keep all the good sh*t to ourselves, why do you think we put up with the petty stuff if there's no prizes involved !


----------



## Mez

vduboli said:


> Screen shot plz


I'm on phone, hang on.


----------



## onthebuild

vduboli said:


> Screen shot too, don't do face wnak


the delightful young lady with the fosters can...



Just a guess mind...


----------



## dipdabs

Tinytom said:


> I didn't say that they sent them to me.
> 
> But I do end up with them eventually.
> 
> I've never been sent a direct rat pic from the girls here.
> 
> Not my turn yet obviously


U ain't gna get any now if you've seen them all what's the point lol


----------



## Milky

Foamy said:


> Not bad. Not only is she do-able, but she has a level 3 Extended Diploma in Animal Manigment


WTF is " manigment " grammar boy ?

:lol:


----------



## Kimball

Just for Craig


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Of course I have what do u take me for? Innocent? Lol


totally inocent like a nun on a sunday , don't believe a word of it


----------



## Queenie

Foamy said:


> Not bad. Not only is she do-able, but she has a level 3 Extended Diploma in Animal Manigment


Pmsl


----------



## dtlv

Tinytom said:


> I didn't say that they sent them to me.
> 
> But I do end up with them eventually.
> 
> I've never been sent a direct rat pic from the girls here.
> 
> Not my turn yet obviously


Ah ok, you are just a porn magnet... you should join the x-men with powers like that!


----------



## DoIEvenLift

Foamy said:


> Not bad. Not only is she do-able, but she has a level 3 Extended Diploma in Animal Manigment


she spells *to* as *to* and not *too* on her facebook, too. lol

although her spelling is cr4p


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> the delightful young lady with the fosters can...
> 
> View attachment 105982
> 
> 
> Just a guess mind...


No fu*king way can he squat what he claims with those pins !


----------



## Tinytom

dipdabs said:


> U ain't gna get any now if you've seen them all what's the point lol


Exactly. Like watching a bad film again.


----------



## zack amin

Cutandjacked said:


> Like u could get either


i banish thye natty scum from the lands of testosterone filled banter


----------



## Foamy

Here's my rat pic, just so I don't feel left out.


----------



## loganator

it appears i have run out of likes on this thread lol ....thats a first


----------



## vduboli

onthebuild said:


> the delightful young lady with the fosters can...
> 
> View attachment 105982
> 
> 
> Just a guess mind...


Doubt it, def the one to the right..


----------



## dipdabs

Tinytom said:


> Exactly. Like watching a bad film again.


Bad film PMSL


----------



## The Cheese

Foamy said:


> she has a level 3 Extended Diploma in Animal Manigment


On my estate, that's known as being a dog walker.


----------



## dipdabs

I've gone red lol


----------



## Cutandjacked

zack amin said:


> i banish thye natty scum from the lands of testosterone filled banter


Blates more natty test anyway, Tyrone!


----------



## Foamy

Milky said:


> WTF is " manigment " grammar boy ?
> 
> :lol:


If you look at the Facebook page old timer you will understand :tongue:


----------



## Tinytom

dipdabs said:


> Bad film PMSL


Like a documentary about hippos.

Yawning.


----------



## Guest

Must be some big a$$ed steaks he tenderizes with that hammer.


----------



## Mez

vduboli said:


> Screen shot plz


No, it's his sister. No wonder he's shaved his head, he's a ginger.

No offence.


----------



## Craig660

Glad to see UKM are using the polite and politically correct term for a woman's genitals now (RAT in case anyone isn't sure by now)


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

vduboli said:


> Doubt it, def the one to the right..


You mean the sea donkey behind him?


----------



## montytom

Milky said:


> How many have l seen ?
> 
> Just the one ?


Ive never even seen one im not sure i would know what one looked like:crying:


----------



## Milky

Foamy said:


> If you look at the Facebook page old timer you will understand :tongue:


I'm not allowed on it mate...


----------



## onthebuild

vduboli said:


> Doubt it, def the one to the right..


Shes not called danielle though.. :lol:


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> I've gone red lol


pics or no red lol


----------



## dipdabs

Tinytom said:


> Like a documentary about hippos.
> 
> Yawning.


Well I enjoyed it lol


----------



## Milky

I cant believe people are actually wasting there time starting other threads, whats all that about ?


----------



## vduboli

onthebuild said:


> Shes not called danielle though.. :lol:


It would be a bit weird if he sat that far away from his girlfriend!


----------



## vduboli

Milky said:


> I cant believe people are actually wasting there time starting other threads, whats all that about ?


I was just thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## RockyD

robsam23 said:


> So if the girl was the guy and the guy is the girl, what was the point of all this?


I feel cheated too bro

The only way something can be salvaged here is if it's revealed which poster has been marmite mining with their wife's dildo:lol:

@marc_muscle


----------



## Foamy

Milky said:


> I'm not allowed on it mate...


Ha ha. 'Manigment' was her Facebook spelling of her own course!!

I'm not really a grammar police type person, just very observational.


----------



## Mish

There is no mention of a Danielle anywhere of his facebook apart from his friends list.

His pictures don't appear on any of their pages.

Now let's talk rats


----------



## Milky

RockyD said:


> I feel cheated too bro
> 
> The only way something can be salvaged here is if it's revealed which poster has been marmite mining with their wife's dildo:lol:
> 
> @marc_muscle


Thankfully he will not reveal !

NOW, where is that Anusol ??


----------



## Guest

Mez said:


> No, it's his sister. No wonder he's shaved his head, he's a ginger.
> 
> No offence.


Wen't through pics and found the only danielle mate...

Yes I'm bored


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Thankfully he will not reveal !
> 
> NOW, where is that Anusol ??


You left it at mine mate


----------



## dipdabs

Hang on why don't we talk c0cks? I'm starting to feel this thread is becoming unbalanced


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Mish said:


> There is no mention of a Danielle anywhere of his facebook apart from his friends list.
> 
> His pictures don't appear on any of their pages.
> 
> Now let's talk rats


I had great faith in you man..so what you are saying the trail has gone cold?


----------



## vduboli

Jd123 said:


> You left it at mine mate


This is the dildo loving mate of Milkys!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

dipdabs said:


> Hang on why don't we talk c0cks? I'm starting to feel this thread is becoming unbalanced


By all accounts hodgeson sounds like a cock


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> I cant believe people are actually wasting there time starting other threads, whats all that about ?


thats what i was thinking, who the fudge wants to know about training and nutrition when theres an episode of jeremy kyle unfolding between our eyes

on a serious note, hope he doesnt come home and beat the sh1t out off her, if shes real lol


----------



## WillOdling

dipdabs said:


> Hang on why don't we talk c0cks? I'm starting to feel this thread is becoming unbalanced


Hodgson was a talking c0ck


----------



## Tinytom

On the dildo topic

You can all have a bit of Mr Tom if I can't be there in person


----------



## zack amin

dipdabs said:


> Hang on why don't we talk c0cks? I'm starting to feel this thread is becoming unbalanced


@hodesoN apparently hes one


----------



## Guest

vduboli said:


> This is the dildo loving mate of Milkys!


Nice try mate, try and take the suspicion off yourself


----------



## dipdabs

I mean real c0cks. Us girls rats and our flaps get talked about enough.

Which ones of u have them skinny long ones or cone shaped ones?


----------



## Guest

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I had great faith in you man..so what you are saying the trail has gone cold?


There's a pic with a danielle tagged mate


----------



## onthebuild

Did find this, it seems hes pretended to be a woman before... maybe 'danielle' is his stage name?


----------



## hackskii

Wow funny thread


----------



## gav76

dipdabs said:


> I mean real c0cks. Us girls rats and our flaps get talked about enough.
> 
> Which ones of u have them skinny long ones or cone shaped ones?


mine looks like a walnut whip


----------



## Guest

onthebuild said:


> Did find this, it seems hes pretended to be a woman before... maybe 'danielle' is his stage name?
> 
> View attachment 105985


Group photo of them all in a garden mate, there's a danielle in that  There is my clue


----------



## zack amin

dipdabs said:


> I mean real c0cks. Us girls rats and our flaps get talked about enough.
> 
> Which ones of u have them skinny long ones or cone shaped ones?


which one do you have?


----------



## Guest

The first thread that shows up in the related posts below is "Hodgesons new beginning ..."

So maybe rename this "Hodgesons Demise.. " a story about a lad who likes to dress as a chef carrying a big hammer calling himself Danielle.


----------



## WillOdling

@Milky this any good?


----------



## montytom

dipdabs said:


> I mean real c0cks. Us girls rats and our flaps get talked about enough.
> 
> Which ones of u have them skinny long ones or cone shaped ones?


Mines the size and shape of a coconut mushroom that float your boat:cool2:


----------



## onthebuild

Jd123 said:


> Group photo of them all in a garden mate, there's a danielle in that  There is my clue


i already posted it a few pages back... :whistling:


----------



## The Cheese

dipdabs said:


> Which ones of u have them skinny long ones or cone shaped ones?


I've got one in the shape of a corkscrew. Just like a duck.

Sh*t for shagging with but I'm a hit at cheese and wine parties as a bottle opener.


----------



## loganator

onthebuild said:


> Did find this, it seems hes pretended to be a woman before... maybe 'danielle' is his stage name?
> 
> View attachment 105985


at least we know who dannielle is now lol


----------



## dipdabs

zack amin said:


> which one do you have?


I don't have one, and we aren't talking about me anymore and my 'sugarpuff' or 'rat'


----------



## zack amin

dipdabs said:


> I don't have one, and we aren't talking about me anymore and my 'sugarpuff' or 'rat'


just clearing that up


----------



## dipdabs

montytom said:


> Mines the size and shape of a coconut mushroom that float your boat:cool2:


Mushroom heads are Wierd aswell

I hope you are all feeling paranoid like how u all make us feel when u go on about our flaps lol


----------



## zack amin

@Ashcrapper where you been my brother from another mother


----------



## Cutandjacked




----------



## montytom

dipdabs said:


> Mushroom heads are Wierd aswell
> 
> I hope you are all feeling paranoid like how u all make us feel when u go on about our flaps lol


Nope i think were all fine about it :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

zack amin said:


> @Ashcrapper where you been my brother from another mother


Rushed over to console Danielle and put his cockle in her ear piece


----------



## onthebuild

Gonna have to clock off my investigation shift and go to bed. Ill set my alarm an hour earlier than normal to catch up with what will undoubtably be another 20 pages in the morning.

I'll leave you with this, from his facebook... question is noAUDI or hisAUDI?


----------



## dipdabs

I wish Danielle would come back


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> I wish Danielle would come back


she's probly doing him in with the rolling pin after what you said lmao:lol:


----------



## montytom

dipdabs said:


> I wish Danielle would come back


So do i i thought we had had something then just like most women runs away im actually hurt:crying:


----------



## Rick89

Mish said:


> https://www.facebook.com/phil.hodgson.58


looked at pics then

seems this hodgeson is also username Ts23 who left a while back after he got asked for photos of his blast

rather that or he just wanted hodgeson as his avi pic haha


----------



## Mish

My shift has finished also. I will rest assured there are other detectives working on the case as i sleep.

Thanks for reading, and please stay safe.


----------



## dipdabs

I guess il go back to watching robin hood and cwtching the dog then


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Can a mod lock this thread so I can get some sleep then re-open it tomorrow?


----------



## Breda

Rick89 said:


> looked at pics then
> 
> seems this hodgeson is also username Ts23 who left a while back after he got asked for photos of his blast
> 
> rather that or he just wanted hodgeson as his avi pic haha


IIRC Ts wasn't a fan of Batt.... ****... umm... Queens either


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> I guess il go back to watching robin hood and cwtching the dog then


snap


----------



## Rick89

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150203975661379&set=pb.614766378.-2207520000.1357081283&type=3&theater

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161122-ts23s-journal.html

seems the guy has few identities lol


----------



## Greenspin

Rick89 said:


> looked at pics then
> 
> seems this hodgeson is also username Ts23 who left a while back after he got asked for photos of his blast
> 
> rather that or he just wanted hodgeson as his avi pic haha


You're right mate, it's him, pmsl.


----------



## Milky

Rick89:3782151 said:


> looked at pics then
> 
> seems this hodgeson is also username Ts23 who left a while back after he got asked for photos of his blast
> 
> rather that or he just wanted hodgeson as his avi pic haha


Well dig a hole, his sh*t is about to double !!


----------



## loganator

bed time for me too , Giving @Milky a good beasting tomorrow , no **** lol


----------



## Greenspin

dipdabs said:


> I guess il go back to watching robin hood and cwtching the dog then


Robin Hoods on?


----------



## Queenie

Rick89 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150203975661379&set=pb.614766378.-2207520000.1357081283&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161122-ts23s-journal.html
> 
> seems the guy has few identities lol


Omg! Actual shocker!!

So mods... How does this happen? Do u not mind people having multiple accounts?


----------



## zack amin

loganator said:


> bed time for me too , Giving @Milky a good beasting tomorrow , no **** lol


 [MENTION=437]Marc_muscle, log youve been busted


----------



## Rick89

haha pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> Robin Hoods on?


It is, I wanted to see it aswell and thanks to this thread I've seen fuk all lol


----------



## kingdale

dont permanently ban him yet he needs some abuse when he comes back


----------



## loganator

WTF @Cutandjacked negged me for advocating violence .....think he actually thinks i want to do violence to @Milky ...he's coming traininwith me and im sure he doesn;'t need you as his negging bodyguard , some people i ask you

whats your problem lad?


----------



## Huntingground

zack amin said:


> [MENTION=437]Marc_muscle, log youve been busted


Now we know why he is called the loganator!!


----------



## kingdale

loganator said:


> WTF @Cutandjacked negged me for advocating violence .....think he actually thinks i want to do violence to @Milky ...he's coming traininwith me and im sure he doesn;'t need you as his negging bodyguard , some people i ask you
> 
> whats your problem lad?


hahaha!


----------



## dtlv

Rick89 said:


> looked at pics then
> 
> seems this hodgeson is also username Ts23 who left a while back after he got asked for photos of his blast
> 
> rather that or he just wanted hodgeson as his avi pic haha





Rick89 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150203975661379&set=pb.614766378.-2207520000.1357081283&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161122-ts23s-journal.html
> 
> seems the guy has few identities lol





RXQueenie said:


> Omg! Actual shocker!!
> 
> So mods... How does this happen? Do u not mind people having multiple accounts?


No, it's not allowed so I'm making hodgsons ban permanent.

I was actually looking at the fact that those two share an IP on here and checking some stuff out... the above info makes it look cut and dried.

Thanks Rick, reps mate.


----------



## loganator

think you have an admirer @Milky


----------



## Pictor

Bookmark for tomorrow


----------



## onthebuild

loganator said:


> think you have an admirer @Milky


Have some reps to even it out mate.


----------



## Rick89

dtlv said:


> No, it's not allowed so I'm making hodgsons ban permanent.
> 
> I was actually looking at the fact that those two share an IP on here and checking some stuff out... the above info makes it look cut and dried.
> 
> Thanks Rick, reps mate.


I feel bad now didnt want to get anyone banned


----------



## Cutandjacked

loganator said:


> think you have an admirer @Milky


U said about battering someone with a rolling pin... This will not do


----------



## Mez

dtlv said:


> No, it's not allowed so I'm making hodgsons ban permanent.
> 
> I was actually looking at the fact that those two share an IP on here and checking some stuff out... the above info makes it look cut and dried.
> 
> Thanks Rick, reps mate.


Your not banning MissDanielle yet though are you ?


----------



## Huntingground

Rick89 said:


> I feel bad now didnt want to get anyone banned


He'll be back. Mods will have to be very vigilant.


----------



## dipdabs

Cutandjacked said:


> U said about battering someone with a rolling pin... This will not do


Read it bk... It was def a joke


----------



## RFC52

dtlv said:


> No, it's not allowed so I'm making hodgsons ban permanent.
> 
> I was actually looking at the fact that those two share an IP on here and checking some stuff out... the above info makes it look cut and dried.
> 
> Thanks Rick, reps mate.


That's the biggest disappointment in this thread! please, let him come back on the condition he has to put up with any and all abuse for a day...then ban him. :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent

So it ends in a permanent ban !


----------



## loganator

Cutandjacked said:


> U said about battering someone with a rolling pin... This will not do


Are you serious or just looking for a reason to neg people with a better rep than you ?

Think you are in the wrong forum if you find that offensive , it's called banter ...

think maybe you should join the girl guides forum or something


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> WTF @Cutandjacked negged me for advocating violence .....think he actually thinks i want to do violence to @Milky ...he's coming traininwith me and im sure he doesn;'t need you as his negging bodyguard , some people i ask you
> 
> whats your problem lad?


He's natty


----------



## Cutandjacked

loganator said:


> Are you serious or just looking for a reason to neg people with a better rep than you ?
> 
> Think you are in the wrong forum if you find that offensive , it's called banter ...
> 
> think maybe you should join the girl guides forum or something


I don't find physical violence to others banter. U should b banned


----------



## dtlv

JF156 said:


> That's the biggest disappointment in this thread! please, let him come back on the condition he has to put up with any and all abuse for a day...then ban him. :whistling:


Normally yes, but some of the stuff he came out with that led to his ban as TS23 was unacceptable and however entertaining he might be, he has no place here.


----------



## Speedway

Cutandjacked said:


> I don't find physical violence to others banter. U should b banned


Hahaha, wtf


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Are you serious or just looking for a reason to neg people with a better rep than you ?
> 
> Think you are in the wrong forum if you find that offensive , it's called banter ...
> 
> think maybe you should join the girl guides forum or something


Yup a sledge hammer would have been a better choice


----------



## Breda

Cutandjacked said:


> I don't find physical violence to others banter. U should b banned


Stop bein a whiney bitch man was jokin


----------



## dipdabs

Def wtf @Cutandjacked u have def got this wrong and loganator has been a member for ages everyone knows he ain't a nasty guy... So I'd apologise tbh lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> He's caffienatty


Edit


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Read it bk... It was def a joke


must be his time of the month or somethin dibs luvvy , plus i got better things to worry about than people thinking they can go round policing forums when we were having a joke .. not worth the sweat ,

cheers tho 



@Cutandjacked grow one mate that was pathetic


----------



## RascaL18

Cutandjacked said:


> U said about battering someone with a rolling pin... This will not do


id twaat you with a rollin pin for neg'in him you sad sad sad sad man


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Looks like this thread is about to sprout new legs


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> must be his time of the month or somethin dibs luvvy , plus i got better things to worry about than people thinking they can go round policing forums when we were having a joke .. not worth the sweat ,
> 
> cheers tho
> 
> View attachment 105991
> 
> 
> @Cutandjacked grow one mate that was pathetic


Don't call me dibs, it's dipdabs. Get it right or il cut u like a fish lol


----------



## biglbs

Cvnt jack just repped me for condoning violence,was it supposed to be red pmsl


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Def wtf @Cutandjacked u have def got this wrong and loganator has been a member for ages everyone knows he ain't a nasty guy... So I'd apologise tbh lol


don't worry about it Dibs it's no biggy , he thinks he is saving the world leave him to it lol


----------



## Shady45

RascaL18 said:


> id twaat you with a rollin pin for neg'in him you sad sad sad sad man


Say no to violence. peace and love 2k13 xoxoxooxxxx


----------



## PaulB

Cutandjacked said:


> I don't find physical violence to others banter. U should b banned


It was a joke FFS...Youre making yourself look a d1 k...


----------



## Cutandjacked

dipdabs said:


> Don't call me dibs, it's dipdabs. Get it right or il cut u like a fish lol


Stay out of this kylie


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Cvnt jack just repped me for condoning violence,was it supposed to be red pmsl


i can see a barrage of negs going cutandjacked way if he continues this childish beyhavior


----------



## kingdale

make him red peeps!


----------



## Sku11fk

Haha ukm is hilarious on a daily basis.

My misses sometimes catches me laughing and she knows I'm on here. I often read out excerpts to her, we both sit laughing.

Danielle must be a right boring cnut


----------



## Cutandjacked

biglbs said:


> Cvnt jack just repped me for condoning violence,was it supposed to be red pmsl


Defro suppose to b red


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> i can see a barrage of negs going cutandjacked way if he continues this childish beyhavior


But he gave me green for condoning bless.............


----------



## loganator

Cutandjacked said:


> I don't find physical violence to others banter. U should b banned


 :lol: you sure you should still be up this late or still on school holidays ?


----------



## RascaL18

Cutandjacked said:


> Stay out of this kylie


kylie? duh!

stay out of it or what???


----------



## biglbs

Cutandjacked said:


> Defro suppose to b red


Oh dear rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrred!


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> But he gave me green for condoning bless.............


maybe it's his missis trying to get him banned for inapropriate negging because hes been spending to much time on here , surely thats not the beyhavior of an adult UK-M member


----------



## biglbs

I never condone violence see avi! er jokes


----------



## RFC52

..and just when I thought I could close the laptop and go to bed.....the next stretch starts.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

@Cutandjacked you are out numbered man..you need to make it personal with these violent c*nts!!


----------



## Cutandjacked

loganator said:


> :lol: you sure you should still be up this late or still on school holidays ?


Sorry u placed 1st in the nabba virgin club.


----------



## RascaL18

kingdale said:


> make him red peeps!


negged him for neggin


----------



## jon-kent

Cutandjacked said:


> Sorry u placed 1st in the nabba virgin club.


How many comps you won ?


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> I never condone violence see avi! er jokes


LMFAO !


----------



## dipdabs

RascaL18 said:


> kylie? duh!
> 
> stay out of it or what???


Hahaha yh wtf who's kylie?

He's defo on, been in badalans journal aswell sounding like a c0ck

Little boys eh


----------



## Breda

Sku11fk said:


> Haha ukm is hilarious on a daily basis.
> 
> My misses sometimes catches me laughing and she knows I'm on here. I often read out excerpts to her, we both sit laughing.
> 
> *Danielle must be a right boring cnut*


Probably but Ts23 is actually a pr**k she could do better


----------



## RascaL18

Cutandjacked said:


> Sorry u placed 1st in the nabba virgin club.


BOOOOM check out that banter right there.............. this guys funny.............

not...

child.


----------



## kingdale

i think cutandjacked's mum let him have a couple of new years eve beers and he now become an internet hardman.


----------



## RascaL18

kingdale said:


> i think cutandjacked's mum let him have a couple of new years eve beers and he now become an internet *hardman*.


hes not hard, he doesnt condone violence


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Cutandjacked said:


> Sorry u placed 1st in the nabba virgin club.


F*ck man you going to have to do better than that these f*ckers are drawing blood..throw some f*cks and c*nts into it man


----------



## The Cheese

kingdale said:


> i think cutandjacked's mum let him have a couple of new years eve beers and he now become an internet hardman.


No. He's allergic to violence.

He's an internet pacifist changing the world by use of the neg button.


----------



## Huntingground

cutandjacked, behave mate, stop acting like a bell.


----------



## Cutandjacked

Sorry it's the jäger talkign, I'm normally cool on here..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> F*ck man you going to have to do better than that these f*ckers are drawing blood..throw some f*cks and c*nts into it man


Can the rest of you violent ones form an orderly que...anyone would think this is a school play ground...act like grown ups and wait for your turn!


----------



## RascaL18

dipdabs said:


> Hahaha yh wtf who's kylie?
> 
> He's defo on, been in badalans journal aswell sounding like a c0ck
> 
> Little boys eh


you liked my post :blush:

can i have a pic of your fanny too like @Tinytom has


----------



## dipdabs

I negged him. 2nd time I've ever negged someone... It felt good lmao


----------



## The Cheese

Cutandjacked said:


> Sorry it's the jäger talkign, I'm normally cool on here..


You're showing weakness man. There's blood in the water and the sharks are circling.

Only way to save yourself is to go on the offensive.


----------



## dipdabs

RascaL18 said:


> you liked my post :blush:
> 
> can i have a pic of your fanny too like @Tinytom has


Yeah why not


----------



## loganator

Cutandjacked said:


> Sorry u placed 1st in the nabba virgin club.


OK NOW I SEE WHAT YOUR PROBLEM IS YOUR A CHILDISH LITTLE TW*T .....for the record i won the nwest 1st timers in a class of 20 odd the Britain 1st timers in a class of 18 ,the liverpool open novive and came second in the open liverpool MR class and 3rd in the under 90's MR class in the ukbff super qualifier at he expo this year plus i got my self sponsored in my first year of competing .....O yes and the year before i ran a half marathon for the nspcc in just over an hour

Wot did you do this year @Cutandjacked o you entered the keyboard warrior champs but ended up getting negged to f*ck oops!


----------



## RascaL18

Cutandjacked said:


> Sorry it's the jäger talkign, I'm normally cool on here..


**** off before i punch you

joke, dont neg me


----------



## dipdabs

If there is one thing I've learnt tonight it's to change my name again


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Yeah why not


cracking respomse at least you didn't neg him lol


----------



## The Cheese

It's like watching Great Whites tearing into a baby seal.


----------



## biglbs

Cutandjacked said:


> Sorry it's the jäger talkign, I'm normally cool on here..


Imagine if you took gear,fook we would be in trouble


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> cracking respomse at least you didn't neg him lol


Oh I learnt a long time ago NOT to take guys on here seriously lol


----------



## RascaL18

dipdabs said:


> Yeah why not


eurrghhh......i did NOT expect it to look like that.... whys it hangin out so much????


----------



## TG123

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Miss Danielle/apple/gymgym before you get found out can I jus say I was always on your side


Is gymgym really back? :bounce:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

JF156 said:


> but...what if he DOES condone violence mate? :innocent:
> 
> but...what if he DOES condone violence mate? :innocent:


Anyone else hear the echo?


----------



## robsam23

dipdabs said:


> I mean real c0cks. Us girls rats and our flaps get talked about enough.
> 
> Which ones of u have them skinny long ones or cone shaped ones?


You say this like they're the type you like?!


----------



## Cutandjacked

Sorry guys had too much jagger dint mean to rep badly, spouse to train tomorrow need sleeep!


----------



## dipdabs

RascaL18 said:


> eurrghhh......i did NOT expect it to look like that.... whys it hangin out so much????


I've had a kid what did u expect, a pic to put on the mantel piece?


----------



## dipdabs

robsam23 said:


> You say this like they're the type you like?!


Nah big thick ones are my thing


----------



## RFC52

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Anyone else hear the echo?


Yeah, it's a real son of a b*tch

Yeah, it's a real son of a b*tch. :huh:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Cutandjacked said:


> Sorry guys had too much jagger dint mean to rep badly, spouse to train tomorrow need sleeep!


You've just done a David haye right here man....broken toe?


----------



## biglbs

Cutandjacked said:


> Sorry guys had too much jagger dint mean to rep badly, spouse to train tomorrow need sleeep!


You did'nt,thanks for green,but enjoy my rather large reds..


----------



## RascaL18

dipdabs said:


> I've had a kid what did u expect, a pic to put on the mantel piece?


but.... the swingy bit in middle thats hanging down that looks like chewed bubble gum, whats that??


----------



## Breda

Cutandjacked said:


> Sorry guys had too much jagger dint mean to rep badly, spouse to train tomorrow need sleeep!


Go to your settings and delete the unjust neg then leave a visitor message on Logs profil profoundly apologising for you fcukrey then go bed


----------



## Mez

RascaL18 said:


> you liked my post :blush:
> 
> can i have a pic of your fanny too like @Tinytom has


Please can we stick with "sugar puff"


----------



## loganator

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Anyone else hear the echo?


was he asking what if i condone violence or wot if he condones violence im confused


----------



## dipdabs

RascaL18 said:


> but.... the swingy bit in middle thats hanging down that looks like chewed bubble gum, whats that??


The hospital said it was normal!?


----------



## PaulB

All these negs and he's still green..


----------



## RFC52

loganator said:


> was he asking what if i condone violence or wot if he condones violence im confused


It doesn't matter. I was taking the **** out of CutandJacked.


----------



## TG123

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295358153887799&set=pb.100002408514396.-2207520000.1357084615&type=3&theater

the one on the left holding a can of fosters? classy


----------



## RascaL18

dipdabs said:


> The hospital said it was normal!?


i assure you, its not!!


----------



## loganator

Breda said:


> Go to your settings and delete the unjust neg then leave a visitor message on Logs profil profoundly apologising for you fcukrey then go bed


He certainly gave wassis name a break ....who was that guy this thread was started about again?


----------



## Greenspin

Not sure why I'm still reading this. Think I was on auto from when it was about Danielle, Hodgson and Ts23, pmsl.


----------



## RascaL18

loganator said:


> He certainly gave wassis name a break ....who was that guy this thread was started about again?


dannielle.

oh..

no..

erm

ts23?

ohh hodgson


----------



## dipdabs

RascaL18 said:


> i assure you, its not!!


Anyway...moving on!!


----------



## robsam23

So Hodgson's ban did in fact get made permanent and miss Danielle might not ever know!


----------



## Cutandjacked

loganator said:


> He certainly gave wassis name a break ....who was that guy this thread was started about again?


Sorry log didn't mean to offend, never drink usually need bed


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

You f*ckers now bore me I'm off to try some slick sh*t with the mrs


----------



## TG123

Rick89 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150203975661379&set=pb.614766378.-2207520000.1357081283&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161122-ts23s-journal.html
> 
> seems the guy has few identities lol


lol epic

you could'nt make up a better ending

not only is it him that probably (definently) started this thread but because of it gets outed as the legendary TS23

best of uk-m


----------



## loganator

RascaL18 said:


> dannielle.
> 
> oh..
> 
> no..
> 
> erm
> 
> ts23?
> 
> ohh hodgson


Aye thats was him id genuinley forgot were i was for a bit there ....All that roided up UK-M back up went to my head lol ......Smithers release the hounds ! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Greenspin

Well folks, it's been a thoroughly weird thread, but I conclude that you lot are my favorite bunch of cnuts, and I love you, pmsl.


----------



## loganator

right then im really going to bed now i need to sleep before torturing milky at the gym tommorrow in a non violence condoning way i may add ,

Gnite chaps [email protected] still waiting for comparison pics lol


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> right then im really going to bed now i need to sleep before torturing milky at the gym tommorrow in a non violence condoning way i may add ,
> 
> Gnite chaps [email protected] still waiting for comparison pics lol


Comparison ones!?


----------



## Greenspin

It kind of feels like when a party ends and everyone goes home, and it all of a sudden feels rather empty and quite, in here...

Edit: I forgot there is more to the forum than just this thread :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> It kind of feels like when a party ends and everyone goes home, and it all of a sudden feels rather empty and quite, in here...
> 
> Edit: I forgot there is more to the forum than just this thread :lol:


It's sh1t when you're always the last one standing aswell lol


----------



## loganator

Cutandjacked said:


> Sorry log didn't mean to offend, never drink usually need bed


Ok,ok i remember my first beer too, plus you neg for condoning violence makes me look hard lol and earned me half a dozen reps from other peeps on here plus more importantly made me realise how much i like this place and the people in it .....

Plus your ginger so i understand your frustration ....that was a joke by the way so please dont start rounding up a ginger hate mod to neg me lol ,

seriously tho mate it's just banter and it's meant to be taken like that , nothing more nothing less , just look at the abuse @dibdabs takes about her pming all the mods on here with her rat pics when after looking i can actually confirm it's like a mouses ear !


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> It's sh1t when you're always the last one standing aswell lol


just me and you then , you wanna start with the pic swapping now ? haha


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Comparison ones!?


yes i want to compare with the ones tinytom claims are of you lol


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> just me and you then , you wanna start with the pic swapping now ? haha


Ok. U first


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> yes i want to compare with the ones tinytom claims are of you lol


He hasn't sent u ones of me lol


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> He hasn't sent u ones of me lol


If you send me yours then i will compare and tell you if his are fake and really of him tucking it in :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

50 page welcome and a ginger joke thrown in


----------



## loganator

ewen said:


> 50 page welcome and a ginger joke thrown in


I was ready for bed till i saw that neg too lol......what a thread lol


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> If you send me yours then i will compare and tell you if his are fake and really of him tucking it in :lol:


Can't u go first I'm shy

@Tinytom tucks it in? I had heard rumours!


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Can't u go first I'm shy
> 
> @Tinytom tucks it in? I had heard rumours!


just tried but cant find option and dont want to get banned for posting it to this thread lol


----------



## loganator

Aye well tomorrows another day ......


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> just tried but cant find option and dont want to get banned for posting it to this thread lol


Inbox logy bear, if it's cone shaped or skinny I won't mind seeing as its u


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Inbox logy bear, if it's cone shaped or skinny I won't mind seeing as its u


ok but i warn you there is no tan on my legs


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> ok but i warn you there is no tan on my legs


It's ok. I have white bits too


----------



## cwoody123

Always think ahead...always have a trump card in case of events like these!

Mix: 1 x mental needy partner, 1 x bottle of vodka, 1 x horse (male), 1 x digital camera...blend together with a few sweet nothings and you will have baked the fire power you need to not only discourage posts like this from even starting... but they also make an excellent Christmas card to mother in laws!


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Inbox logy bear, if it's cone shaped or skinny I won't mind seeing as its u


sent haha plz don't gey me banned hahaha


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> sent haha plz don't gey me banned hahaha


That's def a fake pic

U could beat cutandjacked with that thing til his death fuk a rolling pin!

HAHAHAHAHAHA actual PMSL


----------



## Greenspin

I was going to go to bed seems that dipdabs and loganator where going to leave me here all alone, but then boom, more action. I'll stay for a bit, but if it's not good, I'm out, pmsl.


----------



## dipdabs

Cutandjacked said:


> Nice avi not.. U look like an anorexic gypsy


It was a joke

Get to fuk u little [email protected]


----------



## dipdabs

This was my face when I see it


----------



## Rick89

Cutandjacked said:


> Nice avi not.. U look like an anorexic gypsy


 mg:


----------



## Greenspin

Cutandjacked said:


> Nice avi not.. U look like an anorexic gypsy


Are you serious?

Edit: for the record, gypsies are hot.


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> This was my face when I see it
> 
> View attachment 106000


i get that reaction alot lol , it helps speed things up


----------



## loganator

right i'm really , really going to bed now @dibdabs im waiting for your response

@Cutandjacked tell your mum to hide the wine gums tomorrow night so we dont get a repeat of this performance , your really not making any friends lol


----------



## dipdabs

Cutandjacked said:


> It was a joke , chill


It wasn't a joke and u know full well it wasn't. Get a grip boy and take yourself to your single bed, have a [email protected] to calm down but be careful not to do it in a sock so mummy don't get sticky in the morning


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> This was my face when I see it
> 
> View attachment 106000


that expression deffo suits you , quite fitt for 1 in the mornin


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> It wasn't a joke and u know full well it wasn't. Get a grip boy and take yourself to your single bed, have a [email protected] to calm down but be careful not to do it in a sock so mummy don't get sticky in the morning


brutal haha !


----------



## Greenspin

Cutandjacked said:


> We all know ur the single one... Shlaaaag


Dude, seriously, how old are you?


----------



## dipdabs

Cutandjacked said:


> We all know ur the single one... Shlaaaag


If u really think I couldn't go out tomorrow and get any old boyfriend you really are fuked up lol

I'd also love to know how you know I'm a slag? Please enlighten me

Is someone still a virgin? AWWWWW BLESS U


----------



## brandoov2

52 pages, don't want to read all of it. Can someone please give me a brief rundown? 

I read the op and the whole first page, though.


----------



## dipdabs

brandoov2 said:


> 52 pages, don't want to read all of it. Can someone please give me a brief rundown?
> 
> I read the op and the whole first page, though.


Stop being a lazy sh1t haha

Think there is a rundown ten pages back...


----------



## Greenspin

brandoov2 said:


> 52 pages, don't want to read all of it. Can someone please give me a brief rundown?
> 
> I read the op and the whole first page, though.


You need to be at least a silver member for me to be bother to do that, pmsl.


----------



## loganator

Cutandjacked said:


> We all know ur the single one... Shlaaaag


listen mate your going too far now ..do as the nice lady says before you get yourself banned for being a offensive pr**k, you still not got the meaning of banter yet have you ?


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> listen mate your going too far now ..do as the nice lady says before you get yourself banned for being a offensive pr**k, you still not got the meaning of banter yet have you ?


My 3 yr old has better banter than this guy lol


----------



## jon-kent

brandoov2 said:


> 52 pages, don't want to read all of it. Can someone please give me a brief rundown?
> 
> I read the op and the whole first page, though.


Read it all mate its worth it !


----------



## dipdabs

Woah I've been negged 'inappropriate sexual comment' if never usually call ban but I'm calling it lol


----------



## jon-kent

dipdabs said:


> Woah I've been negged 'inappropriate sexual comment' if never usually call ban but I'm calling it lol


Lol by the same person who just called you a slag ??


----------



## cwoody123

dipdabs said:


> My 3 yr old has better banter than this guy lol


A single mum with abs!...fair play! :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

cwoody123 said:


> A single mum with abs!...fair play! :thumb:


No no an anorexic gypsy slag with abs lol


----------



## Greenspin

dipdabs said:


> Woah I've been negged 'inappropriate sexual comment' if never usually call ban but I'm calling it lol


That's great, whoever gave you that clearly hasn't read the content of this thread, or they have negged virtually everyone else to :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> That's great, whoever gave you that clearly hasn't read the content of this thread, or they have negged virtually everyone :lol:


It was the skinny ginger one, what's his face?


----------



## Greenspin

dipdabs said:


> It was the skinny ginger one, what's his face?


I figured as much. He'll learn that negs on an internet forum mean about as much as a pile of muck soon enough.


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> I figured as much. He'll learn that negs on an internet forum mean about as much as a pile of muck soon enough.


I'm not sure that boys learnt anything tonight lol

Where loganator gone? Oh yeah looking at a fake pic of my rat hahaha


----------



## engllishboy




----------



## dipdabs

Cutandjacked said:


> I'm not ginger lol; hardly skinny


U r a c0ck tho


----------



## Hartman

How many fecking pages haha


----------



## Greenspin

dipdabs said:


> I'm not sure that boys learnt anything tonight lol
> 
> Where loganator gone? Oh yeah looking at a fake pic of my rat hahaha


I'll be honest, tonight is the first time I've heard people refer to a woman's lady garden as a rat... a small wingless rodent, pmsl. Not sure it'll be my word of choice, but there you go.


----------



## NaturalWonder

Crazy thread


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> I'll be honest, tonight is the first time I've heard people refer to a woman's lady garden as a rat... a small wingless rodent, pmsl. Not sure it'll be my word of choice, but there you go.


Hahaaaa ah I don't care it's just funny, not even vagina is a nice word and that's the technical term lol


----------



## loganator

@dibdabs you sure that was fake ?


----------



## Hartman

Greenspin said:


> I'll be honest, tonight is the first time I've heard people refer to a woman's lady garden as a rat... a small wingless rodent, pmsl. Not sure it'll be my word of choice, but there you go.


Would you rather it be winged?.... If your in liverpool, this term gets used often. Call me a cnut if you wanna! - Drunkish!............. Anywho, this has gotta be a troll thread. Either that or we got some serious bunny boilers on the case!


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> @dibdabs you sure that was fake ?
> 
> View attachment 106001


I'm sorry to tell you this but google is a wonderful place lol


----------



## Greenspin

dipdabs said:


> Hahaaaa ah I don't care it's just funny, not even vagina is a nice word and that's the technical term lol


Haha, I've heard worse, trust me, rat is nothing. My brother used to call it a moo-eey, but that made me laugh though.


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> U r a c0ck tho


hes changed his name and account to naturalwonder now but still put the same avi on when he first posted hahaha banned soon i think


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> I'm sorry to tell you this but google is a wonderful place lol


paaah , that was a perfectly good sock i just ruined lol ....not lol!


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> Haha, I've heard worse, trust me, rat is nothing. My brother used to call it a moo-eey, but that made me laugh though.


Girls at work refer to their own bits as c u next Tuesday's, even ask guys if they wana see it using that word. I won't go that far, it is funny tho

I remeber the days I knew it as a Minnie. Oh how innocent I was then lol


----------



## Hartman

Cnut..... Know who you are lol


----------



## Greenspin

Hartman said:


> Would you rather it be winged?.... If your in liverpool, this term gets used often. Call me a cnut if you wanna! - Drunkish!............. Anywho, this has gotta be a troll thread. Either that or we got some serious bunny boilers on the case!


A winged rat... I could be persuaded.


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> hes changed his name and account to naturalwonder now but still put the same avi on when he first posted hahaha banned soon i think


I flipping thought that!! Thought my eyes were deceiving me. Two idiots now caught out using two profiles lol


----------



## dipdabs

@dtlv we have another one lol


----------



## Cutandjacked

:ban:


----------



## Greenspin

dipdabs said:


> Girls at work refer to their own bits as c u next Tuesday's, even ask guys if they wana see it using that word. I won't go that far, it is funny tho
> 
> I remeber the days I knew it as a Minnie. Oh how innocent I was then lol


Pmsl, that's another one my brother used. He had a Mini car and when he saw a girl driving another mini, he'd say to his girlfriend, ooh, I'd like to drive her mini, or something similar.


----------



## loganator

gnite , my brain is tired ........


----------



## Sid81

Well that killed half an hour of my shift! The digital world never fails to relieve the boredom!


----------



## Greenspin

Sid81 said:


> Well that killed half an hour of my shift! The digital world never fails to relieve the boredom!


Half an hour? Did you read a bazillion pages a minute or something, pmsl.


----------



## Hartman

dipdabs said:


> Girls at work refer to their own bits as c u next Tuesday's, even ask guys if they wana see it using that word. I won't go that far, it is funny tho
> 
> I remeber the days I knew it as a Minnie. Oh how innocent I was then lol


You know even guys see it as.... other names, special place, naughty place, lady garden, lady playground.... Almost got tucked in one night a good few years ago cos a girl refused to show my mate her lady playground - (cnut)..... Anywho, crazy days - glad im not there now!


----------



## Sid81

Just call me Jonny 5.


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhh I gota go sleep too I've been sucked into this tonight way too much funny as fuk tho! Night all xxxxx


----------



## Hartman

dipdabs said:


> Ahhh I gota go sleep too I've been sucked into this tonight way too much funny as fuk tho! Night all xxxxx


Do you miss scoooby..... you must misss scooby!.........

Sweetdreams beautifulllll..... May the gods miss your lucious toenailsssssssss, erm xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hahahahahaha


----------



## dipdabs

Hartman said:


> Do you miss scoooby..... you must misss scooby!.........
> 
> Sweetdreams beautifulllll..... May the gods miss your lucious toenailsssssssss, erm xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hahahahahaha


U ever considered therapy?


----------



## Greenspin

Hartman said:


> Do you miss scoooby..... you must misss scooby!.........
> 
> Sweetdreams beautifulllll..... May the gods miss your lucious toenailsssssssss, erm xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hahahahahaha


That made my perverse good night comment seem rather tame, tbf.


----------



## Hartman

dipdabs said:


> U ever considered therapy?


Nope, good nights sleep does me good!.. Take care ;-)

Seeya!


----------



## OrganicSteel

I started reading this too late, there was me thinking I was a sad cnut. People pointlessly pretending to be their own girlfriend. I don't get what could possibly be gained from it other than shame and embarrassment. Oh and giving me a good laugh xD


----------



## faultline

Wow, epic thread, hopefully "danielle" updates this tomorrow, and wtf just happened, how come cutandjacked had a meltdown at the end?


----------



## Greenspin

faultline said:


> Wow, epic thread, hopefully "danielle" updates this tomorrow, and wtf just happened, how come cutandjacked had a meltdown at the end?


Well she got negged to oblivion and banned, so doubt she'll be back tomorrow, tbh. Anyway, I'm out before it start kicking off again.


----------



## dtlv

dipdabs said:


> @dtlv we have another one lol


Oh boy, care to fill me in quickly on who and what? This thread is a million pages longer than when I logged on earlier... is the thread that just keeps giving! :lol:


----------



## Ser

Just read the last three pages(ish lol)

Basically somoeone was rather nasty, tried to cover it as banter....admitted being off his face drunk, continued to be nasty...and then started posting from a second profile... 

Morning sweetpea btw. I have just finished reading this whole thread...HOLY EPIC!:laugh:


----------



## Ser

cutandjacked and natural wonder. He has changed his avi now, but it was a bit coincidental :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent

If you look at natural wonders posts his 1st ever is him saying he's got another username (cutandjacked) lol, he must have forgot about that when he posted in here using both lol


----------



## Ser

Haha! BUSTED!

If you are gonna play the sly cvnt...at least cover your tracks:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MNR

(Not read whole thread) Read the first part during WSM. Get a call out by the time I'm back 17 pages!

Shame it was not a few days earlier deffo contender for thread of the year 2012. Lets see how long it stays thread of 2013.


----------



## jon-kent

Ser said:


> Haha! BUSTED!
> 
> If you are gonna play the sly cvnt...at least cover your tracks:lol: :lol: :lol:


Its only because its 2:30am and im bored/cant sleep that i bothered digging (luckily didnt need much digging) :laugh:


----------



## Fieryfilly

OMG, I go to bed and the thread is on page 40, wake up and its on page 55.

Looks like its all kicked off too, ,cutnjacked being a c*ck, blaming the booze, Dipdabs standing her ground (good girl) and a debate on what a girls bits should be called, I've always called it a "flower" FTR 

and all this bickering started by some school girl throwing her toys out of her pram because her boyfriend is ignoring her, what is the world coming to??

Bring on the trumpets :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

brilliant. shouldn't have gone to bed so early. got me some catching up to di now.


----------



## Fieryfilly

chilli said:


> brilliant. shouldn't have gone to bed so early. got me some catching up to di now.


it'll take you a while, but well worth the effort


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dipdabs said:


> Inbox logy bear, if it's cone shaped or skinny I won't mind seeing as its u


Whoah! Cone shaped? Some of them are cone shaped? Just for the record, which end is the narrow bit? The top or the bottom?


----------



## faultline

Fieryfilly said:


> and a debate on what a girls bits should be called


Meat curtains, hairy axe wound, clam, and a good one mentioned on here, sausage wallet lol


----------



## Fieryfilly

Dublin said:


> Do you have to be a member for a certain period before you have access to that section?


no idea, but I've requested access so I guess I'll have to wait and see if I'm allowed in


----------



## Mish

@Cutandjacked


----------



## gummyp

A ladies bits are called fanny.

Sometimes called gowl as this vid points out -


----------



## gummyp

Greenspin said:


> Edit: for the record, gypsies are hot.


Must not get Roma gypsies in UK. Someone ****ed in their gene pool.

Not that Kay looks like a Roma


----------



## Magic Torch

Wow.....just wow.....


----------



## Heath

when did this get over 50 pages :lol:

anyone want to cliff the thread?


----------



## TELBOR

MutantX said:


> when did this get over 50 pages :lol:
> 
> anyone want to cliff the thread?


Cutandjacked laid in to loganator for "violence"

Called dipdabs a slag.

Back tracked saying he was drunk :yawn:

Oh and he's natty too, with high BP


----------



## BatemanLondon

did any pics of th angry GF get posted in this thread, if so , whats the page ?


----------



## Heath

R0BLET said:


> Cutandjacked laid in to loganator for "violence"
> 
> Called dipdabs a slag.
> 
> Back tracked saying he was drunk :yawn:
> 
> Oh and he's natty too, with high BP


interdasting :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

BatemanLondon said:


> did any pics of th angry GF get posted in this thread, if so , whats the page ?


I think its the one I posted #535 and #550

Also #599 is worth a look.


----------



## dipdabs

And loganator had a [email protected] in a sock to a pic I told him was my 'flower' but it was actually pulled off google


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Longest thread on welcome lounge


----------



## dipdabs

R0BLET said:


> Cutandjacked laid in to loganator for "violence"
> 
> Called dipdabs a slag.
> 
> Back tracked saying he was drunk :yawn:
> 
> Oh and he's natty too, with high BP


And an anorexic gypsy *sob*


----------



## Milky

@Cutandjacked

DESPITE you deleting all your posts we can still read them and you owe a few people on here an apology this morning dont you think ?


----------



## Fieryfilly

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Longest thread on welcome lounge


and the most controversial welcome thread too I should think??

made bloody good reading though, and a couple of people will be a little embarrassed this morning I think (if they have any scruples, that is)


----------



## XRichHx

Milky said:


> @Cutandjacked
> 
> DESPITE you deleting all your posts we can still read them and you owe a few people on here an apology this morning dont you think ?


 :lol: busted.


----------



## TELBOR

dipdabs said:


> And an anorexic gypsy *sob*


Oh, and that lol


----------



## Heath

Milky said:


> @Cutandjacked
> 
> DESPITE you deleting all your posts we can still read them and you owe a few people on here an apology this morning dont you think ?


must have been that famous natty rage :whistling:


----------



## Ballin

LOL this thread took ages to read but definately the gift that keeps on giving. Hilarious from start to finish what a way to start 2013!


----------



## Cutandjacked

Milky said:


> @Cutandjacked
> 
> DESPITE you deleting all your posts we can still read them and you owe a few people on here an apology this morning dont you think ?


Just woken up, my reputation has some red comments! Genuinely so hung over, never usually drink. I can't really remember what was said but ill have a look back, I apologise whole heartedly to anyone I offended, it's completely out of character .. Needless to say wont b drinking much in 2013! :confused1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Cutandjacked said:


> Just woken up, my reputation has some red comments! Genuinely so hung over, never usually drink. I can't really remember what was said but ill have a look back, I apologise whole heartedly to anyone I offended, it's completely out of character .. Needless to say wont b drinking much in 2013! :confused1:


to be honest you let me down, i had my money on you taking them all out..:no:


----------



## Tinytom

dipdabs said:


> This was my face when I see it
> 
> View attachment 106000


Reps to the first guy that puts a cock in that photo.


----------



## Cutandjacked

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> to be honest you let me down, i had my money on you taking them all out..:no:


I'm not here to rile anyone up dude, I actually really enjoy the forum. Just can't tolerate a lot of drink, I'm sorry if anyone was offended. New year festivities kind of carried over


----------



## Kimball

Cutandjacked said:


> I'm not here to rile anyone up dude, I actually really enjoy the forum. Just can't tolerate a lot of drink, I'm sorry if anyone was offended. New year festivities kind of carried over


I think calling Kay an anorexic gypsy slag could probably be classed as offensive?


----------



## onthebuild

Tinytom said:


> Reps to the first guy that puts a cock in that photo.




or



Take your pick.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Kimball said:


> I think calling Kay an anorexic gypsy slag could probably be classed as offensive?


poor guy has said sorry and owned up to being a larry light weight


----------



## Kimball

Seen that now, and liked it, although a more direct apology rather than a general wimping out might be appropriate, wonder what his new years resolution is, lol!


----------



## The Cheese

This is the thread that just keeps on giving.


----------



## Ninja_smurf

Milky said:


> @Cutandjacked
> 
> DESPITE you deleting all your posts we can still read them and you owe a few people on here an apology this morning dont you think ?


Screenshot? Read the whole thread last night so seen his [email protected] comments and I must say.....what a total bawbag!!!



Cutandjacked said:


> Just woken up, my reputation has some red comments! Genuinely so hung over, never usually drink. I can't really remember what was said but ill have a look back, I apologise whole heartedly to anyone I offended, it's completely out of character .. Needless to say wont b drinking much in 2013! :confused1:


I'm surprised you still have a green bar mate. I was just a casual observer in this thread but i have an idea for you to redeem yourself. I think we need a UK-M court-martial whereas a verdict will be passed and any punishment (obviously will include some type of violence) should be filmed and posted by yourself.

Ideas?


----------



## Mez

Milky said:


> @Cutandjacked
> 
> DESPITE you deleting all your posts we can still read them and you owe a few people on here an apology this morning dont you think ?


We can all still read them if they've been "quoted".


----------



## PaulB

This thread gets funnier by the minute haha...


----------



## Mez

The Cheese said:


> This is the thread that just keeps on giving.


Now it's gonna get moved the MA !


----------



## Tinytom

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 106017
> 
> 
> or
> 
> View attachment 106018
> 
> 
> Take your pick.


Lmao. Ill have to rep you when on PC. Tapacrap won't let me do it.

Maybe the cock being 'disappeared' by Kay would be good as well


----------



## Tinytom

Mez said:


> Now it's gonna get moved the MA !


Adults lounge I think.

Can't do it on my phone though.


----------



## Mez

Tinytom said:


> Adults lounge I think.
> 
> Can't do it on my phone though.


No !!!!

I'm not allowed in there, male animal.


----------



## onthebuild

I can edit the pics out so it doesnt get moved if you like?

@The Cheese would have to edit the quote though?

edit: and @Tinytom


----------



## PaulB

Mez said:


> No !!!!
> 
> I'm not allowed in there, male animal.


It's no good in the MA. None of the ladies will be able to contribute.


----------



## bowen86

What the actual **** did I just read?


----------



## Mez

PaulB said:


> It's no good in the MA. None of the ladies will be able to contribute.


Most of them can't go in the adult lounge either can they ?


----------



## loganator

Please dont move this thread it kept me up till 2 in the morning lol ,

Plus we can carry it on from where @Cutandjacked starts seriously apilogising for calling kay a gypsy sl#g etc


----------



## TG123

dipdabs said:


> If u really think I couldn't go out tomorrow and get any old boyfriend you really are fuked up lol


exactly

*enter scoobs*

:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!! If this was my missus i would have finished with her instantly for posting this.


----------



## BRONSON0404

I left this thread on 38 pages last night thinking it was gunna fizzle out..

Now on 58 pages..crack up! Everyone has been on top form.


----------



## TG123

Suprakill4 said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!! If this was my missus i would have finished with her instantly for posting this.


dunno mate, he'd be giving up a real catch, bleach blonde hair, 90's perm, a tracksuit straight out of shameless and you should see how elegantly she holds a can of fosters


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Please dont move this thread it kept me up till 2 in the morning lol ,
> 
> Plus we can carry it on from where @Cutandjacked starts seriously apilogising for calling kay a gypsy sl#g etc


Lovin the attitude like a dog with a bone grrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Where is our best friend today,,,,on a downer??


----------



## dipdabs

PLEASE DON'T MOVE THIS THREAD PLEEEEAAAASSSSE


----------



## dipdabs

And as for cutandjacked for some reason I don't even believe he was drunk and want to call BS but I guess that wouldnt b very nice lol


----------



## luther1

Has the anorexic gypsy [email protected] put a pic ups of her rat yet?


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 106017
> 
> 
> or
> 
> View attachment 106018
> 
> 
> Take your pick.


This is so fukin funny HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## loganator

Ok i'll get things rolling then ........ Oy. @Cutandjacked tellus all again about how your not really ginger !


----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> Has the anorexic gypsy [email protected] put a pic ups of her rat yet?


I sent loganator one


----------



## Suprakill4

Whats happened with cutandjacked? im too lazy to read 50 s0dding pages but curious.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Someone take the key away from milky before he even thinks of locking this thread...


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> PLEASE DON'T MOVE THIS THREAD PLEEEEAAAASSSSE


Morning dipdabs , I think you dhould be made mod for a day so you cam dish your own punishment for the verbal barrage of abuse you endured from that drunk school kid last night


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> And as for cutandjacked for some reason I don't even believe he was drunk and want to call BS but I guess that wouldnt b very nice lol


Ye I was thinkin that too , his grammar was too good even if his banter was ****e


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> Ye I was thinkin that too , his grammar was too good even if his banter was ****e


I think maybe his bf wanted him to give rather than receive and perhaps was a little upset


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Whats happened with cutandjacked? im too lazy to read 50 s0dding pages but curious.


Cutandpaste said he was drunk.....

Said some things in here and also other threads. Looked like a tool and has no apologised 

Kay put a pic up with her mouth open and Onthebuild photoshopped a willy in her mouth as per Tinytoms request


----------



## Fatstuff

Soooo.... What have I missed?


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Cutandpaste said he was drunk.....
> 
> Said some things in here and also other threads. Looked like a tool and has no apologised
> 
> Kay put a pic up with her mouth open and Onthebuild photoshopped a willy in her mouth as per Tinytoms request


Ha ha just saw that pic, brilliant!


----------



## PaulB

Mez said:


> Most of them can't go in the adult lounge either can they ?


Quite a few can. Seeing as Dipdabs was one of the fine members who kept the thread going it would be unfair to her.


----------



## dipdabs

@onthebuild who's willy is that btw?

Is it yours?

It actually looks like a half decent one haha


----------



## dipdabs

PaulB said:


> Quite a few can. Seeing as Dipdabs was one of the fine members who kept the thread going it would be unfair to her.


I agree.

Or I should be given AL access lol


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> I think maybe his bf wanted him to give rather than receive and perhaps was a little upset


EEEEEEKK!!!!! Haha .... Got a feeling there is afew more pages left on this thread lol ......


----------



## PaulB

dipdabs said:


> I agree.
> 
> Or I should be given AL access lol


It could do with someone like you in there who can "take it" lol

You've only been here just over 6 months. Seems longer than that...For the amount of posts you've got you should be allowed in.


----------



## dipdabs

PaulB said:


> It could do with someone like you in there who can "take it" lol
> 
> You've only been here just over 6 months. Seems longer than that...For the amount of posts you've got you should be allowed in.


I agree..

I spend far too much time on here and need to work harder on a social life and proper job this year lol


----------



## Dave 0511

i've been reading this forum for many years, and this thread is epic


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> EEEEEEKK!!!!! Haha .... Got a feeling there is afew more pages left on this thread lol ......


That is something you don't see everyday,well unless you were with Dipdabs:lol:


----------



## Mez

dipdabs said:


> I agree..
> 
> I spend far too much time on here and need to work harder on a social life and proper job this year lol


If your allowed in then I want in as well !


----------



## dipdabs

Mez said:


> If your allowed in then I want in as well !


This is exactly why I won't be allowed in lol


----------



## PaulB

Mez said:


> If your allowed in then I want in as well !


Just another 6000 posts needed to catch up with Kay and no life, and a rat....


----------



## Mez

dipdabs said:


> This is exactly why I won't be allowed in lol


You'll get in before me.

Anyway, the powder puff room sounds like fun.


----------



## dipdabs

biglbs said:


> That is something you don't see everyday,well unless you were with Dipdabs:lol:


What's that? I'm lost lol


----------



## Cutandjacked

loganator said:


> Ok i'll get things rolling then ........ Oy. @Cutandjacked tellus all again about how your not really ginger !


I'm an not ginger lol tried to dye my hair blonde and it went weird.. Back to normal now, that pic was taken in 2011. I did already apologise for my behaviour earlier, was out of line.. But I honestly can't remember that much.


----------



## Lukeg

I think if it gets moved to the adult lounge we should all be geanted special access to this thread ....

Just saying.


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> I agree.
> 
> Or I should be given AL access lol


yes and me too , i have already applied the other day just waiting


----------



## loganator

Cutandjacked said:


> I'm an not ginger lol tried to dye my hair blonde and it went weird.. Back to normal now, that pic was taken in 2011. I did already apologise for my behaviour earlier, was out of line.. But I honestly can't remember that much.


your spelling was great seeing as you were so drunk you don't even remember what you wrote .... i call bs and think they should make @dipdabs mod for a day and punish you how she sees fit


----------



## dipdabs

Cutandjacked said:


> I'm an not ginger lol tried to dye my hair blonde and it went weird.. Back to normal now, that pic was taken in 2011. I did already apologise for my behaviour earlier, was out of line.. But I honestly can't remember that much.


lol


----------



## Cutandjacked

dipdabs said:


> lol


Look I'm sorry for what I called you last night, it was out of order. You can take it or leave it, all I can really do is apologise


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> Cutandpaste said he was drunk.....
> 
> Said some things in here and also other threads. Looked like a tool and has no apologised
> 
> Kay put a pic up with her mouth open and Onthebuild photoshopped a willy in her mouth as per Tinytoms request


what page was the photoshop i missed that ...don't know how but i did lol


----------



## Fieryfilly

I really thought this thread would have fizzled out by now, but glad to see its still going strong,

Dipdabs, you're a legend :clap:

and what a cracking bunch of guys on here too, although I'm disappointed Danielle isn't allowed back, was waiting for her to have a pop at me too 

keep up the good work.


----------



## Milky

Bet ryanclarke is over the moon with this, tok the heat off him :lol:

@Tinytom do you want this moving to the AL ?


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> lol


LMFAO @ the i'm not ginger ,, sounds like the title of an epic new thread lol


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Bet ryanclarke is over the moon with this, tok the heat off him :lol:
> 
> @Tinytom do you want this moving to the AL ?


don't move it @Milky i cant get in ...still waiting for approval


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

This thread has been the gift that just keeps on giving


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> what page was the photoshop i missed that ...don't know how but i did lol


86 on tapatalk


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> don't move it @Milky i cant get in ...still waiting for approval


Mate you have to be gold to be in there so its at least 4 months and another 500 posts from you.

Dont want to be a killjoy but some of the pics arent suitable and TT has already said he might move it...


----------



## dipdabs

Cutandjacked said:


> Look I'm sorry for what I called you last night, it was out of order. You can take it or leave it, all I can really do is apologise


Don't get stroppy with me lol it's the first direct apology where you've actually mentioned what you called me. I accept the apology, no worries. What I will say though is don't think people are stupid and you are lucky it was me you said it to who it won't effect. I've said this before to people on here picking on someone's body - everyone is on here trying to improve how they look because they aren't happy with the way they are, trying to get support and motivation to keep going and build their bodies. We are all in the same boat (apart from the fat strongmen  hahaha) so don't go insulting people, drunk or not drunk you could of really upset someone last night and affected their progress.


----------



## biglbs

dipdabs said:


> What's that? I'm lost lol


The pic from onthebuild photo shop pmsl


----------



## Craig660

Ninjas are pussies!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Mate you have to be gold to be in there so its at least 4 months and another 500 posts from you.
> 
> Dont want to be a killjoy but some of the pics arent suitable and TT has already said he might move it...


Ah whaatttt can't u just move the pics?


----------



## Suprakill4

Cut the lad some slack, he has apologised a few times. Although i didnt read his comments.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Bet ryanclarke is over the moon with this, tok the heat off him :lol:
> 
> @Tinytom do you want this moving to the AL ?


I will not be able to get it for a week or so,,,,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

biglbs said:


> The pic from onthebuild photo shop pmsl


Absolute classic


----------



## biglbs

dipdabs said:


> Ah whaatttt can't u just move the pics?


 @Milky ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this,buddy?


----------



## Milky

dipdabs said:


> Ah whaatttt can't u just move the pics?


Thats TT's shout, he asked for them so he can decide how the thread ends up...


----------



## ditz

I've just stumbled across this thread who did the op turn out to be lol


----------



## Fieryfilly

Milky said:


> Mate you have to be gold to be in there so its at least 4 months and another 500 posts from you.
> 
> Dont want to be a killjoy but some of the pics arent suitable and TT has already said he might move it...


aaaw :sad:


----------



## dipdabs

If this gets moved I can't believe I've put so much time and effort in lol


----------



## Greenspin

ditz said:


> I've just stumbled across this thread who did the op turn out to be lol


Ts23 I think mate.


----------



## loganator

just incase this one gets moved

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/206787-cutandjacked-ginger-not-cont-hodgsons-bird-thread.html


----------



## Milky

Greenspin said:


> Ts23 I think mate.


Must be honest that bit did shock me the sneaky turd...


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> If this gets moved I can't believe I've put so much time and effort in lol


just started this one just incase they move it lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/206787-cutandjacked-ginger-not-cont-hodgsons-bird-thread.html


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> @Milky ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this,buddy?


for when it gets moved http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/206787-cutandjacked-ginger-not-cont-hodgsons-bird-thread.html


----------



## Greenspin

Milky said:


> Must be honest that bit did shock me the sneaky turd...


Icing on the cake mate, couldn't write this stuff.


----------



## Fieryfilly

loganator said:


> just started this one just incase they move it lol
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/206787-cutandjacked-ginger-not-cont-hodgsons-bird-thread.html


ha ha, nice one


----------



## tyoung

oh dear


----------



## loganator

this thread cannot be stopped lol its too funny now


----------



## jon-kent

tyoung said:


> oh dear


Hodge ?


----------



## RascaL18

Cutandjacked said:


> Just woken up, my reputation has some red comments! Genuinely so hung over, never usually drink. I can't really remember what was said but ill have a look back, I apologise whole heartedly to anyone I offended, it's completely out of character .. Needless to say wont b drinking much in 2013! :confused1:


LOL nah, I'm calling your little gingery bummed bluff on this. Your spelling wasn't bad to say you was so drunk. New years eve I was so drunk I didn't even know how to use my mobile phone, so I know the feeling, your just a dip **** who thinks he's got good banter, got ripped a new ass hole (sorry for the violence term) and now your back peddling .......


----------



## Craig660

RascaL18 said:


> LOL nah, I'm calling your little gingery bummed bluff on this. Your spelling wasn't bad to say you was so drunk. New years eve I was so drunk I didn't even know how to use my mobile phone, so I know the feeling, your just a dip **** who thinks he's got good banter, got ripped a new ass hole (sorry for the violence term) and now your back peddling .......


Get the UKM detective team to track him down and give him a good pasting


----------



## biglbs

What?,,,,,,,,,,, we having a coffee break with added caffein?


----------



## dtlv

Well bite my chipolata, thread almost at 1000 posts and still going strong... just amazing!

I vote despite some cock pics we keep the thread here in gen con - too many of the main contributors on here won't be able to access it otherwise, and anyway moving it would probably start a riot on here :lol:


----------



## Guest

This thread deserves a massive










It's had more tangents than Pythagoras.


----------



## dipdabs

I'm with dtlv 

If it gets moved il start 10 threads complaining


----------



## DoIEvenLift

dipdabs said:


> I'm with dtlv
> 
> If it gets moved il start 10 threads complaining


6,766 posts since june 2012 christ you talk alot! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

DoIEvenLift said:


> 6,766 posts since june 2012 christ you talk alot! :lol:


It's already been mentioned go back a few pages. I've admitted i need to work in a social life and get a proper job lol


----------



## Greenspin

DoIEvenLift said:


> 6,766 posts since june 2012 christ you talk alot! :lol:


You've been a member for nearly a year and have posted only 912 times; clearly you have to much of a life and need to learn to stay in more talking [email protected], pmsl. Some of us are very good at that by now.


----------



## Hartman

Haha, I love how this forum goes spectacularly off topic.....

Got to admit, I spell pretty good when I'm drunk though - not absolutely **** faced drunk, but when I've had enough to put me in touch with my inner d!ckhead :beer:

... Please don't close this thread!


----------



## cris

dissapointed at cutandjacked his second profile should have been his GF missed opportunity.......just saying 

epic read though..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

cba reading 64 pages...someone sum it up in the true UK-M way


----------



## dbaird

why was hodgeson banned anyway? I can't be a&*sed reading over the whole thread to find out


----------



## biglbs

Greenspin said:


> You've been a member for nearly a year and have posted only 912 times; clearly you have to much of a life and need to learn to stay in more talking [email protected], pmsl. Some of us are very good at that by now.


  Stops me drinking though


----------



## Greenspin

biglbs said:


> Stops me drinking though


Stops me from working though, lol.


----------



## biglbs

I prolly spell better pi55ed as dyslexia is then pi55ed too,psml pmls er pslm,you know...


----------



## scorpio_biker

This thread is epic, best lunch hour read ever!!!


----------



## Greenspin

Mr_Morocco said:


> cba reading 64 pages...someone sum it up in the true UK-M way


Fake girl made a fuss about Hodge bloke; Hodge bloke was probably fake girl; Hodge turned out to be Ts23; weird stuff was posted; and the word rat was used excessively.


----------



## Guest

dbaird said:


> why was hodgeson banned anyway? I can't be a&*sed reading over the whole thread to find out


Apparantly he suggested Dale Winton doesn't shop in Topman


----------



## zack amin

dipdabs said:


> Don't get stroppy with me lol it's the first direct apology where you've actually mentioned what you called me. I accept the apology, no worries. What I will say though is don't think people are stupid and you are lucky it was me you said it to who it won't effect. I've said this before to people on here picking on someone's body - everyone is on here trying to improve how they look because they aren't happy with the way they are, trying to get support and motivation to keep going and build their bodies. We are all in the same boat (apart from the fat strongmen  hahaha) so don't go insulting people, drunk or not drunk you could of really upset someone last night and affected their progress.


he in-directly called me ugly:crying: im usually a proud wearer of my 8 out of 10 stud points, but being insulted by a demi-ginge i have lost faith in my stud points and my training, dare i say it, i may become..a full time natty:scared:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

feck me this forum is getting more and more like a soap opera everyday pmsl


----------



## Guest

Mr_Morocco said:


> feck me this forum is getting more and more like a soap opera everyday pmsl


Yeah, and it's way better than Elderado ever was !


----------



## kingdale

Cutandjacked said:


> I'm an not ginger lol tried to dye my hair blonde and it went weird.. Back to normal now, that pic was taken in 2011. I did already apologise for my behaviour earlier, was out of line.. But I honestly can't remember that much.


if i am so drunk i can't remember anything my typing would be awful.


----------



## Andy Dee

whos hodgeson? is that one of them creepy as$ looking twins off youtube?


----------



## Greenspin

andysutils said:


> whos hodgeson? is that one of them creepy as$ looking twins off youtube?


The OP (probably), and Ts23.


----------



## zack amin

andysutils said:


> whos hodgeson? is that one of them creepy as$ looking twins off youtube?


yes


----------



## Andy Dee

Greenspin said:


> The OP (probably), and Ts23.


oh yeh, oops i dint even read the first page


----------



## Greenspin

I just had a thought; anyone think this could have been a very weird way that Ts23 thought up to tell the board, indirectly, that he loved us all? I know there was insults added into the mix, too (that is the correct use of 'too' I believe), but think about it, it was a "girl" coming onto a site saying their boyfriend was spending more time with us than her... and being the macho alpha men and women we all are, that might somehow sound good?


----------



## Guest

Well moral of the story is "He'll do whatever the fvck he wants to do" anyway.


----------



## TELBOR

Greenspin said:


> I just had a thought; anyone think this could have been a very weird way that Ts23 thought up to tell the board, indirectly, that he loved us all? I know there was insults added into the mix, too (that is the correct use of 'too' I believe), but think about it, it was a "girl" coming onto a site saying their boyfriend was spending more time with us than her... and being the macho alpha men and women we all are, that might somehow sound good?


Your thinking too much lol

P.S - Heil Hitler !


----------



## Ragingagain

This thread has claimed thousands of man hours :/ still need to read it meself lol


----------



## biglbs

Like a Boss said:


> This thread has claimed thousands of man hours :/ still need to read it meself lol


Put a light bulb in your room mate,there could be trip hazzards and crusty undies anywhere


----------



## Greenspin

R0BLET said:


> You're a genius lol
> 
> P.S - Your sexy as fcuk !


See how I read that post, pmsl.


----------



## Andy Dee

biglbs said:


> Put a light bulb in your room mate,there could be trip hazzards and crusty undies anywhere


being in the dark has advantages, specially when my mrs asks for something thats 10 inches long, hard and full of spunk. Then I can get away with passing her the old sock i have hidden under the bed. :blush:

:wub:


----------



## TELBOR

Greenspin said:


> See how I killed those Jews , pmsl.


Good day to you sir


----------



## Ragingagain

biglbs said:


> Put a light bulb in your room mate,there could be trip hazzards and crusty undies anywhere


ure the second person to say that lol, im gonna just change the pic asa


----------



## biglbs

Like a Boss said:


> ure the second person to say that lol, im gonna just change the pic asa


LoL


----------



## Strongr

This thread is awesome, I've just don't an hour reading 65 pages.


----------



## loganator

haha can't believe this is still going lol epic thread


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## DoIEvenLift

Greenspin said:


> You've been a member for nearly a year and have posted only 912 times; clearly you have to much of a life and need to learn to stay in more talking [email protected], pmsl. Some of us are very good at that by now.


 nearly two years you mean :tt2:


----------



## Mez

My spelling is terrible, drunk and sober, but my phone spells it all for me ?

Half the time I get at least 3 or 4 letters wrong but my phone still knows what I want to say.

So he might have been rat ar5ed ?


----------



## powerhousepeter

cant belive this is still going


----------



## kingdale

Did cutandjacked get banned for last nights remarks or he do something else?


----------



## Milky

kingdale said:


> Did cutandjacked get banned for last nights remarks or he do something else?


He asked to be mate.


----------



## TG123

Milky said:


> He asked to be


when he admitted to being ginger


----------



## Beklet

powerhousepeter said:


> cant belive this is still going


Mmmm Scort.... 

So, where are the pics that may get this moved? cba to search, some of us have a life, you know :lol:


----------



## Ninja_smurf

Milky said:


> He asked to be mate.


He asked to get banned? Why would someone feel the need to do this? Some sort of self punishment?

The shame must have been to much for him, the UK-M lynch mob have scored another one by the looks of it!


----------



## Milky

TG123 said:


> when he admitted to being ginger


yes, the shame of it was too much !


----------



## dipdabs

Woops lol


----------



## TG123

Ninja_smurf said:


> He asked to get banned? Why would someone feel the need to do this?


once it came out that he was a ginger it was the only sensible move really


----------



## Milky

Ninja_smurf said:


> He asked to get banned? Why would someone feel the need to do this? Some sort of self punishment?
> 
> The shame must have been to much for him, the UK-M lynch mob have scored another one by the looks of it!


TBF mate he made a rod for his own back.


----------



## Ninja_smurf

TG123 said:


> once it came out that he was a ginger it was the only sensible move really


Suppose your right mate, there is no place on UK-M for gingers IMO, Who fancys going on a ginger purge?


----------



## dtlv

He didn't just ask to be banned, he also asked for the mod team to come over with some hair dye to sort his ginger locks out... none of us wanted to get a ginger infection though so he just got the ban.


----------



## Milky

dtlv said:


> He didn't just ask to be banned, he also asked for the mod team to come over with some hair dye to sort his ginger locks out... none of us wanted to get a ginger infection though so he just got the ban.


I had to have a bath just reading that :lol:


----------



## Ninja_smurf

Milky said:


> TBF mate he made a rod for his own back.


Yeah i noticed, tried to pull his foot out of his mouth this morning as well. Why the need to ask for a ban though? did he do it publicly to be a drama queen? (oops, used the word queen there)

If he didn't like the place he should have just fcuked off and never typed UK-M in his search bar again. Now he's fcuked himself for a drunken return, damn


----------



## Milky

Ninja_smurf said:


> Yeah i noticed, tried to pull his foot out of his mouth this morning as well. Why the need to ask for a ban though? did he do it publicly to be a drama queen? (oops, used the word queen there)
> 
> If he didn't like the place he should have just fcuked off and never typed UK-M in his search bar again. Now he's fcuked himself for a drunken return, damn


Nah he was discreet mate in all honesty.


----------



## montytom

dtlv said:


> He didn't just ask to be banned, he also asked for the mod team to come over with some hair dye to sort his ginger locks out... none of us wanted to get a ginger infection though so he just got the ban.


I love how this site goes out of the way to help disadvantaged people:lol: well done guys keep up the great work:thumb:


----------



## dannyboy182

OH MY DAYS LMAO this thread still goin strong then lol

last I see it was on like 10 pages 67 flipping pages HAHAHA


----------



## Milky

montytom said:


> I love how this site goes out of the way to help disadvantaged people:lol: well done guys keep up the great work:thumb:


What you on about ?

We told him to fu*k right off !


----------



## Hartman

****ing bullies!  .....

Oh well it could be worse, you could be ginger...


----------



## montytom

Milky said:


> What you on about ?
> 
> We told him to fu*k right off !


Hahaha see what i mean caring people that you are:lol:


----------



## hardgain

Ok unfortunately I don't get to spend a lot of time on here, just seen this thread an starting reading it but I dont want to spend hours reading through the 70 pages otherwise my gf will prob leave me.. Can someone give me a jist of what happened? I saw it come out that he was messaging other girls, did his missus cut his knackers off? Or was it just him under an alias pretending to be his girlfriend?? I need to know.. An I'm not sure why, I know I shouldn't give a shyte but my Jeremy Kyle side is going nuts


----------



## dipdabs

HAHAHAHAHAHA funny as fuk


----------



## broch316

cant believe this thread is still going lol


----------



## Milky

hardgain said:


> Ok unfortunately I don't get to spend a lot of time on here, just seen this thread an starting reading it but I dont want to spend hours reading through the 70 pages otherwise my gf will prob leave me.. Can someone give me a jist of what happened? I saw it come out that he was messaging other girls, did his missus cut his knackers off? Or was it just him under an alias pretending to be his girlfriend?? I need to know.. An I'm not sure why, I know I shouldn't give a shyte but my Jeremy Kyle side is going nuts


Basically..... NO WE CANT !


----------



## kingdale

hardgain said:


> Ok unfortunately I don't get to spend a lot of time on here, just seen this thread an starting reading it but I dont want to spend hours reading through the 70 pages otherwise my gf will prob leave me.. Can someone give me a jist of what happened? I saw it come out that he was messaging other girls, did his missus cut his knackers off? Or was it just him under an alias pretending to be his girlfriend?? I need to know.. An I'm not sure why, I know I shouldn't give a shyte but my Jeremy Kyle side is going nuts


It seems like it was him pretending to be his girlfriend. But it also turned out he was a previously banned member ts23. You also missed cutandjacked go a bit crazy and eventually ask for his account to be banned as he couldnt cope with the shame of being ginger.


----------



## Craig660

I think this thread could keep going for another two days straight just with the

'I can't believe this thread is still going posts'


----------



## Irish Beast

Why is it always the ridiculous threads that becoming 50+ pages within 24 hours on here! I realise the irony in me posting but seriously?


----------



## biglbs

He may have taken a caffein overdose because of you bulling and nasty Mods,along with that Logmaker,it just is not on you know,fookin bullies


----------



## Tinytom

Sorry been in Kent today at crayford gym.

Don't move it but can you edit title to read 'warning explicit content and photos' after the main title please.


----------



## biglbs

On the other hand he may admit to taking more than 7 up one day,perhaps on gear he could manage 9 up at some fettish party,who knows ,haha,bye bte (he was a violent cvnt).

edit sorry it was red bull,you're all forgiven on more consideration:lol:


----------



## kingdale

Tinytom said:


> 'warning explicit content and photos' .


waiting for the views to fly up now.


----------



## Ninja_smurf

Tinytom said:


> Sorry been in Kent today at crayford gym.
> 
> Don't move it but can you edit title to read 'warning explicit content and photos' after the main title please.


Yeah, put that in the title and this thread could go on for another 60 pages, i like your style (think hodgepodge or whatever should be allowed a day pass on his ban to defend himself though :thumb: )


----------



## Ninja_smurf

oops x2 post


----------



## andyhuggins

FFS MOVE ON


----------



## Ninja_smurf

kingdale said:


> waiting for the views to fly up now.


WARNING: thread contains dipdabs rat shots!


----------



## jon-kent

Tinytom said:


> Sorry been in Kent today at crayford gym.
> 
> Don't move it but can you edit title to read 'warning explicit content and photos' after the main title please.


Off topic but hows Paul ? Know him from a few years ago (i managed a gym he trained at). His gym looks wicked !


----------



## andyhuggins

BORING BORING BORING


----------



## hardgain

kingdale said:


> It seems like it was him pretending to be his girlfriend. But it also turned out he was a previously banned member ts23. You also missed cutandjacked go a bit crazy and eventually ask for his account to be banned as he couldnt cope with the shame of being ginger.


Oh man I always miss the good stuff. I gotta get my game on an keep up with the ukm nutjob threads. These people make me feel normal


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> FFS MOVE ON


165 posts in 5 years,i can see why you would say that


----------



## GH16

Irish Beast said:


> Why is it always the ridiculous threads that becoming 50+ pages within 24 hours on here! I realise the irony in me posting but seriously?


This

The popular ganging up on the unpopular ,rather ironic


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> BORING BORING BORING


166 posts,amazing


----------



## Speedway

Lucky I have already read every page of this thread or I would now be frantically flicking from page to page searching for the explicit images now being advertised.


----------



## andyhuggins

Lets debate the meaning of life. That would get a lot of threads?


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Lets debate the meaning of life. That would get a lot of threads?


Answer was 42 mate.


----------



## hardgain

GH16 said:


> This
> 
> The popular ganging up on the unpopular ,rather ironic


It happens in the playground are you really that surprised you see it here too? Besides generally there's a reason why the unpopular are unpopular


----------



## Greenspin

DoIEvenLift said:


> nearly two years you mean :tt2:


Hmmm, not sure if that was my observation skills, or maths skills that let me down there, pmsl.


----------



## dtlv

Irish Beast said:


> Why is it always the ridiculous threads that becoming 50+ pages within 24 hours on here! I realise the irony in me posting but seriously?


It's not just that - spend an hour writing a detailed scientific post packed with information trying to help people understand a physiological mechanism and you'll get two replies, three likes, a rep if you are lucky, a thread that is four posts long and everyone other than you will have forgotten about the info given within a week... start a fake account, talk dross about a fictional boyfriend by making a thread, insult people and get banned and you'll create a 1,000 post + thread which generates thousands of likes, scores of reps and it'll be remembered forever :lol:

Human nature at its finest :laugh:


----------



## GH16

hardgain said:


> It happens in the playground are you really that surprised you see it here too? Besides generally there's a reason why the unpopular are unpopular


It's the pack mentality,if the cool kids say jump the lemming day how high

I personally couldn't give a f uk but it seems strange


----------



## Mish

The UKM Detective Division would like to thank all the posters who have contributed to this thread. Together we will keep this forum free hoodwinkers.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

GH16 said:


> This
> 
> The popular ganging up on the unpopular ,rather ironic


I don't see myself as "popular" although being slicker than the average does help...plus I'm one of those simple people that can get amused just by watching two flies going hard at it so this thread was right up my street :no:


----------



## Milky

GH16 said:


> It's the pack mentality,if the cool kids say jump the lemming day how high
> 
> I personally couldn't give a f uk but it seems strange


Thank you for your observations, they will be duly noted.

Can l ask tho who you feel was actually bullied in this thread ?


----------



## biglbs

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I don't see myself as "popular" although being slicker than the average does help...plus I'm one of those simple people that can get amused just by watching two flies going hard at it so this thread was right up my street :no:


Mate it would be rare if you were ginger ,so that is always a bone a55!


----------



## montytom

Damn you i got all excited when i saw the "warning contains explixit content" i put my spiderman outfit on and put my phone on vibrate but its all just a ploy:crying:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Milky said:


> Can l ask tho who you feel was actually bullied in this thread ?


Short memory milky? The name muscle Marcus remind you of anything?



biglbs said:


> Mate it would be rare if you were ginger ,so that is always a bone a55!


Imagine being black ginger and gay?


----------



## Milky

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Short memory milky? The name muscle Marcus remind you of anything?
> 
> Imagine being black ginger and gay?


Well excuse me !!

IIRC l was called a homophobic nazi with tendancies towards violence to women !


----------



## WillOdling

andyhuggins said:


> BORING BORING BORING


Who the fvck asked you Norris Cole?



Plenty of other threads for you to read


----------



## infernal0988

Seriously glad i didnt get involved in this thread :laugh:


----------



## GH16

Milky said:


> Thank you for your observations, they will be duly noted.
> 
> Can l ask tho who you feel was actually bullied in this thread ?


Better watch cos it's a mod haha

Eh the banned members,haven't read the whole thread as I have better things to do but, it seems if you ain't one of the cool kids you can expect to be pounced upon

Me,I couldn't give two ****s


----------



## Mish

GH16 said:


> Better watch cos it's a mod haha
> 
> Eh the banned members,haven't read the whole thread as I have better things to do but, it seems if you ain't one of the cool kids you can expect to be pounced upon
> 
> Me,I couldn't give two ****s


You are not endearing yourself to the cool kids with statements like these.


----------



## andyhuggins

WillOdling said:


> Who the fvck asked you Norris Cole?
> 
> View attachment 106117
> 
> 
> Plenty of other threads for you to read


WOO u must be a serious corriie fan. ENJOY


----------



## WillOdling

GH16 said:


> Better watch cos it's a mod haha
> 
> Eh the banned members,haven't read the whole thread as I have better things to do but, it seems if you ain't one of the cool kids you can expect to be pounced upon
> 
> Me,I couldn't give two ****s


Nope, if your a tw4t you will be pounced on. If you read the thread you'll understand.


----------



## GH16

Cool


----------



## hardgain

I don't get how you can become unpopular on an Internet forum unless you are actually a kn0b. It's not like you will get picked on by the good looking folk cus your the fatty of the class


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

GH16 said:


> Better watch cos it's a mod haha
> 
> Eh the banned members,haven't read the whole thread as I have better things to do but, it seems if you ain't one of the cool kids you can expect to be pounced upon
> 
> Me,I couldn't give two ****s


To be fair that milky.. he's had roid rage these last few days proper kicking of in a couple of threads


----------



## andyhuggins

Whats to understand?


----------



## GH16

Mish said:


> You are not endearing yourself to the cool kids with statements like these.[/]
> 
> Jimmies rustled?


----------



## Milky

GH16 said:


> Better watch cos it's a mod haha
> 
> Eh the banned members,haven't read the whole thread as I have better things to do but, it seems if you ain't one of the cool kids you can expect to be pounced upon
> 
> Me,I couldn't give two ****s


So your accusing people of bullying having not read the thread.

Let me summarise it for you, a member who was a total pr**k and rude to everyone was banned, he then re joined and was rude and homophobic to another member and banned again, he then re joined as his alledged chick and the members on here who are sick of his rudeness, arrogance and basic mannerisms give him a bit of his own treatment.

So please tell me how that is bullying etc ?

I do love it when an armchair philosopher can make assumptions with out knowing all the facts.


----------



## infernal0988

GH16 said:


> Better watch cos it's a mod haha
> 
> Eh the banned members,haven't read the whole thread as I have better things to do but, it seems if you ain't one of the cool kids you can expect to be pounced upon
> 
> Me,I couldn't give two ****s


One more for the grinder i see ...


----------



## Mish

GH16 said:


>


----------



## Guest

This thread needs to be kept as a warning, to all new comers as well as lurking bellends. We will destroy you


----------



## GH16

infernal0988 said:


> One more for the grinder i see ...


Keep your snib out tough guy


----------



## Mish

Milky said:


> So your accusing people of bullying having not read the thread.
> 
> Let me summarise it for you, a member who was a total pr**k and rude to everyone was banned, he then re joined and was rude and homophobic to another member and banned again, he then re joined as his alledged chick and the members on here who are sick of his rudeness, arrogance and basic mannerisms give him a bit of his own treatment.
> 
> So please tell me how that is bullying etc ?
> 
> I do love it when an armchair philosopher can make assumptions with out knowing all the facts.


Double post :ban:


----------



## GH16

Jd123 said:


> This thread needs to be kept as a warning, to all new comers as well as lurking bellends. We will destroy you


Lol okay.jpeg


----------



## GH16

Milky said:


> So your accusing people of bullying having not read the thread.
> 
> Let me summarise it for you, a member who was a total pr**k and rude to everyone was banned, he then re joined and was rude and homophobic to another member and banned again, he then re joined as his alledged chick and the members on here who are sick of his rudeness, arrogance and basic mannerisms give him a bit of his own treatment.
> 
> So please tell me how that is bullying etc ?
> 
> I do love it when an armchair philosopher can make assumptions with out knowing all the facts.


Fair one


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

GH16 said:


> Keep your snib out tough guy


:laugh:

Ease up he meant grindr


----------



## infernal0988

GH16 said:


> Keep your snib out tough guy


say what ? Im sorry i thought i heard a meaningless organism say something


----------



## andyhuggins

Carry on.


----------



## Milky

GH16 said:


> Fair one


FTR bullying isnt tolerated on this forum and if we see it we step in, how ever sometimes some people need a bit of there own treatment.


----------



## zack amin

GH16 said:


> Keep your snib out tough guy


----------



## GH16

zack amin said:


> View attachment 106133


Flol strong use of ainsley harriot


----------



## andyhuggins

Lets move on brothers.


----------



## GH16

infernal0988 said:


> say what ? Im sorry i thought i heard a meaningless organism say something


Haha cool and the gang


----------



## zack amin

GH16 said:


> Flol strong use of ainsley harriot


i keep ainsley in reserves for when things get intense, this is the internet you know, cant be pussy footing about, sh1t gets serious


----------



## Keeks

Gotta say, this thread has some of the funniest pics! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

GH16 said:


> Keep your snib out tough guy


Your going to last a while here mate...


----------



## Mish

@GH16

You aren't in the 'Misc' now.

Welcome to the jungle

Please stay safe.

Please respond


----------



## Guest

andyhuggins said:


> Lets move on brothers.


But we're having fun


----------



## GH16

Jd123 said:


> Your going to last a while here mate...


I aim to please,have a nice night toots


----------



## Guest

Mish said:


> @GH16
> 
> You aren't in the 'Misc' now.
> 
> Welcome to the jungle
> 
> Please stay safe.
> 
> Please respond


Hopefully this is the trigger for the thread to carry on!


----------



## GH16

Mish said:


> @GH16
> 
> You aren't in the 'Misc' now.
> 
> Welcome to the jungle
> 
> Please stay safe.
> 
> Ok jeff
> 
> Please respond


----------



## WillOdling

GH16 said:


> I aim to please,have a nice night toots


----------



## GH16

Not enough gifs here but funny none the less

As you were lads I'm out


----------



## WillOdling

Well..................What's next then?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Talking about the jungle this springs to mind with this thread










All that is left on this thread is a carcass, a bunch of hyenas and vultures waiting on some poor soul to fall in


----------



## onthebuild

dipdabs said:


> @onthebuild who's willy is that btw?
> 
> Is it yours?
> 
> It actually looks like a half decent one haha


In that case yes. yes it is.


----------



## dipdabs

GH16 said:


> Not enough gifs here but funny none the less
> 
> As you were lads I'm out


Thank fuk for that


----------



## PaulB

GH16 said:


> Better watch cos it's a mod haha
> 
> Eh the banned members,haven't read the whole thread as I have better things to do but, it seems if you ain't one of the cool kids you can expect to be pounced upon
> 
> Me,I couldn't give two ****s


Feeling left out? Don't feel popular? Not in with the "inner circle"? Well start getting involved a bit more then numb nuts. If you don't give a Fvck why bother commenting?


----------



## infernal0988

GH16 said:


> Haha cool and the gang


bzzzzzzzz bzzzz bzzzzzz splat oh was that you the fly on my windscreen getting squished ? I thought so...


----------



## DoIEvenLift

might as well just use this thread to up my post count :lol: AL come at me!


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> So your accusing people of bullying having not read the thread.
> 
> Let me summarise it for you, a member who was a total pr**k and rude to everyone was banned, he then re joined and was rude and homophobic to another member and banned again, he then re joined as his alledged chick and the members on here who are sick of his rudeness, arrogance and basic mannerisms give him a bit of his own treatment.
> 
> So please tell me how that is bullying etc ?
> 
> I do love it when an armchair philosopher can make assumptions with out knowing all the facts.


Isn't it ironic that somebody jumps into a thread,doesn't read it and has a go at people he surmises thinks they're cool. Clearly trying to be too cool by not giving a fuk, just lol!


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> Isn't it ironic that somebody jumps into a thread,doesn't read it and has a go at people he surmises thinks they're cool. Clearly trying to be too cool by not giving a fuk, just lol!


He's lucky I been busy watching a film lol


----------



## cris

sheet,so in a nutshell,cutandjacked has cutandran....gutted


----------



## loganator

can'y believe this has made it to 73 pages why i been at the gym haha !


----------



## Mish

loganator said:


> can'y believe this has made it to 73 pages why i been at the gym haha !


Can't leave this lot alone for 5 minutes can you?


----------



## PaulB

DoIEvenLift said:


> might as well just use this thread to up my post count :lol: AL come at me!


It's full of d1cks in there mate..ask @Milky


----------



## PaulB

DoIEvenLift said:


> might as well just use this thread to up my post count :lol: AL come at me!


It's full of d1cks in there mate..ask @Milky


----------



## Pain2Gain

Any way so I'm going to buy a big cat, no seriously been researching them there like 10k! For a kitten but grow to a good 4-5ft stretched out look like small leopards I suppose, proper cool as fcuk and they don't mind how much time I spend on this here tinternet thingy so it's all good.


----------



## loganator

and it's now got a warning attatched to the title .... i now believe this thread has become self aware of its existence and will not allow its self to end ......its like the thread equivelent to the blob , it just keeps growing and eating everything in its path !


----------



## Milky

PaulB said:


> It's full of d1cks in there mate..ask @Milky


And Bullies

slags

nazi's

homophobes

gingers


----------



## GH16

dipdabs said:


> Thank fuk for that


Sense of humour failure you daft ****ker


----------



## GH16

PaulB said:


> Feeling left out? Don't feel popular? Not in with the "inner circle"? Well start getting involved a bit more then numb nuts. If you don't give a Fvck why bother commenting?


Sorry big man,don't hurt me


----------



## ditz

Milky said:


> And Bullies
> 
> slags
> 
> nazi's
> 
> homophobes
> 
> gingers


 :lol:

Sounds like franky Boyle


----------



## GH16

infernal0988 said:


> bzzzzzzzz bzzzz bzzzzzz splat oh was that you the fly on my windscreen getting squished ? I thought so...


Lol location Norway

Opinion invalid


----------



## Pain2Gain

loganator said:


> and it's now got a warning attatched to the title .... i now believe this thread has become self aware of its existence and will not allow its self to end ......its like the thread equivelent to the blob , it just keeps growing and eating everything in its path !


No no its Terminator, sky net becomes self aware and destroys man.

Not sure what the blob has to do with terminator, terminator is hard as fcuk my mum told me, she said boy don't u go Fcuking with that terminator hell serve you up like a salted kipper then take your clothes your boots and ur motor cycle, at which point your balls will retract to there pre pubescent state and ur truely truely fcuked!

Point is don't fcuk with the terminator....


----------



## infernal0988

GH16 said:


> Lol location Norway
> 
> Opinion invalid


citizenship British opinion valid


----------



## WillOdling

GH16 said:


> Lol location Norway
> 
> Opinion invalid


Well this thread took an interesting turn, we've now opened the racism door


----------



## Mish

GH16 said:


> Lol location Norway
> 
> Opinion invalid


----------



## GH16

infernal0988 said:


> citizenship British opinion valid


Haha jokes on you moron


----------



## GH16

WillOdling said:


> Well this thread took an interesting turn, we've now opened the racism door


Racism? And why would that be racism


----------



## Mish

GH16 said:


> Haha jokes on you moron


----------



## Pain2Gain

Mish said:


>


Fcuk off mish, haven't you read me already the terminator is the only hard ass mofo in existence!

End off point


----------



## kingdale

I was going to neg him but accidentally repped him haha.


----------



## Kimball

GH16 said:


> Lol location Norway
> 
> Opinion invalid


I got the impression from your first fairly supercilious post you would be against any sort of ism?

Are you now going to claim you were joking and joining in with the banter? You've had to much jäger? or offer to take everybody on at the back of you're caravan


----------



## Pain2Gain

kingdale said:


> I was going to neg him but accidentally repped him haha.


There's always fcukIng one isn't there and trust it to be you!


----------



## GH16

I'm hurt,some pixels on a screen have hurt my feelings

Anyway,join the pack people

Let the butthurt flow through you


----------



## infernal0988

GH16 said:


> Haha jokes on you moron


Nope i dont see any jokes written on me with a magic marker. But thanks for pointing out that im a moron very deep very philosophical.. Really i think you deserve the nobel award for such a profound and philosophical insight.


----------



## GH16

Dp


----------



## Pain2Gain

Serious question!

What does GH16 stand for? Is it Gonad Hairs = 16

Or some other special meaning??


----------



## GH16

Gh15's big brother


----------



## Pain2Gain

GH16 said:


> I'm hurt,some pixels on a screen have hurt my feelings
> 
> Anyway,join the pack people
> 
> Let the butthurt flow through you


Hey well have less of peoples butts getting hurt with you flowing through them round here, it's polite to ask first


----------



## Pain2Gain

GH16 said:


> Gh15's big brother


Do he have more or less Gonad hair I'm confused?


----------



## Mish

GH16 said:


> Gh15's big brother


Status: Red

Opinion: Invalid


----------



## GH16

Lol a lot of serious ****s in the general section


----------



## GH16

Mish said:


> Status: Red
> 
> Opinion: Invalid


Lol

Foreveralone


----------



## Gotista

woww his thread blownnn up  too many pages to catch up


----------



## WillOdling

Mish said:


> Status: Red
> 
> Opinion: Invalid


How festive :thumb:


----------



## Guest




----------



## dipdabs

GH16 said:


> Sense of humour failure you daft ****ker


U haven't read the thread have you?

That's right I have no sense of humour hahaha

Thought u were going?

Or can't u keep away?


----------



## GH16

Mish negs accepted gracefully

You cheeky ****


----------



## jon-kent

@Milky whats the record for a ban/posts ratio lol ? Think we got a challanger here :laugh:


----------



## onthebuild

Apologies to the mods for the pics and the hassle of having to sort it out changing the name and stuff, I said I'd delete them and then got called into work!

@Milky @dtlv


----------



## Mish

GH16 said:


> Lol
> 
> Foreveralone


----------



## infernal0988

I just felt like negging him not hatred just cause i wanted too...


----------



## Pain2Gain

jon-kent said:


> @Milky whats the record for a ban/posts ratio lol ? Think we got a challanger here :laugh:


Na not a sniff mate seen people smash out the park on life bans on far less than 68


----------



## Milky

Pain2Gain said:


> Na not a sniff mate seen people smash out the park on life bans on far less than 68


I have banned 3 this week l think with one post.


----------



## GH16

Lol I'm out

Don't be irate brethren

Peace


----------



## jon-kent

Milky said:


> I have banned 3 this week l think with one post.


----------



## WillOdling

I love this thread, might make it my journal


----------



## Milky

jon-kent said:


>


Nah not really mate just dickheads posting things on there first post to get the wrong type of attention.


----------



## PaulB

GH16 said:


> Sorry big man,*don't hurt me*


That's what your mum said last night


----------



## Yoshi

Wow, I've missed UK-M

Highlight of thread,

Guy has no life makes fake account trolls because he has nothing better to do

Mod team gets sense of humour and keeps thread open for more trolling

Kay sends pictures of her ... Over text message, I wonder who that was Kay lol 

@weeman is still ginger @Breda is still black @Milky is still an old man @Tinytom is still, no I don't want to get banned 

Another great debate where the whole of uk-m muscle muck in... Shame it's not in the steroid or nutrition section lol!


----------



## dipdabs




----------



## Kimball

dipdabs said:


> U haven't read the thread have you?
> 
> That's right I have no sense of humour hahaha
> 
> Thought u were going?
> 
> Or can't u keep away?


I thought he was too cool to care?


----------



## WillOdling

PaulB said:


> That's what your mum said last night


----------



## loganator

Pain2Gain said:


> No no its Terminator, sky net becomes self aware and destroys man.
> 
> Not sure what the blob has to do with terminator, terminator is hard as fcuk my mum told me, she said boy don't u go Fcuking with that terminator hell serve you up like a salted kipper then take your clothes your boots and ur motor cycle, at which point your balls will retract to there pre pubescent state and ur truely truely fcuked!
> 
> Point is don't fcuk with the terminator....


Or the Loganator because just like mr Burns i will release the hounds ....the UK-M hounds of hell to feast upon and tear up anything in their path muhahahahahaha !!!!

....too much ?


----------



## cooper79

jon-kent said:


> Off topic but hows Paul ? Know him from a few years ago (i managed a gym he trained at). His gym looks wicked !


I've been training at Crayford for about 6wks now after moving from Cardiff his gym is awesome nice guy as well


----------



## Kimball

This thread must have the record for most meltdowns though, isn't that 4 now, or just 3.

Sort of reminds me of that end of the world/conspiracy theory guys meltdown from last year. Damn I can't remember his name


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> View attachment 106146


Need to set him loose on cutandjacked's face


----------



## jon-kent

cooper79 said:


> I've been training at Crayford for about 6wks now after moving from Cardiff his gym is awesome nice guy as well


Cool mate ! He always wanted to buy the gym i used to run so im glad he ended up with a gym in the end !!


----------



## onthebuild

Kimball said:


> This thread must have the record for most meltdowns though, isn't that 4 now, or just 3.
> 
> Sort of reminds me of that end of the world/conspiracy theory guys meltdown from last year. Damn I can't remember his name


readyandwaiting?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

This thread's taken on a life of it's own! If it gets much bigger it's going to become self aware.


----------



## dipdabs

Can we post rude pictures now this thread has a warning?


----------



## 36-26

Can't believe I just read all that lol. Love the gifs and stuff. That photoshop by Onthebuild was epic too


----------



## Kimball

onthebuild said:


> readyandwaiting?


Lol that's him! How good would it be if he came back to join this tread!


----------



## Kimball

dipdabs said:


> Can we post rude pictures now this thread has a warning?


You can


----------



## 36-26

dipdabs said:


> Can we post rude pictures now this thread has a warning?


Sure post one or two to see if it's ok lol


----------



## WillOdling

dipdabs said:


> Can we post rude pictures now this thread has a warning?


Absolutely


----------



## cooper79

Epic epic thread it's just taken bloody ages to catch up I'm sure I just saw a pic of a dog with no body?? @dipdabs? Awesome pooch tho


----------



## dipdabs

C'mon then guys get your c0cks out hahaha


----------



## dipdabs

cooper79 said:


> Epic epic thread it's just taken bloody ages to catch up I'm sure I just saw a pic of a dog with no body?? @dibdabs? Awesome pooch tho


FFS can no1 spell my name lol

That's right I have a dog with no body


----------



## Kimball

nice pic Kay, thanks, love your new tattoo


----------



## loganator

Kimball said:


> I got the impression from your first fairly supercilious post you would be against any sort of ism?
> 
> Are you now going to claim you were joking and joining in with the banter? You've had to much jäger? or offer to take everybody on at the back of you're caravan




Just when i thought this thread was getting a bit quiet


----------



## infernal0988

Kimball said:


> View attachment 106152
> nice pic Kay, thanks, love your new tattoo


I think mr winky just woke up from its slumber ...


----------



## ditz

dipdabs said:


> Can we post rude pictures now this thread has a warning?


Everyone must be ill/blind tonight how did this post not get pounced on :lol:

Crack on!


----------



## ditz

infernal0988 said:


> I think mr winky just woke up from its slumber ...


You love a bird that looks like woodys etch a sketch :lol:


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Can we post rude pictures now this thread has a warning?


hey that pic i sent you was for your eyes only we dont want anyone keeling over with shock


----------



## cooper79

Soz realised the error and have changed mucho apologies


----------



## WillOdling

ditz said:


> Everyone must be ill/blind tonight how did this post not get pounced on :lol:
> 
> Crack on!


Pounced on 3 times mate!


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> View attachment 106152
> nice pic Kay, thanks, love your new tattoo


I done it with a biro and photoshopped my Xmas belly out


----------



## PaulB

dipdabs said:


> FFS can no1 spell my name lol


Gingerrat would be easier to remember...


----------



## ditz

WillOdling said:


> Pounced on 3 times mate!


Oh lol..

What is it that makes u go blind again

:whistling:


----------



## BRONSON0404

PaulB said:


> Gingerrat would be easier to remember...


Ha ha! Crack up! U gunna stand for that Kay?


----------



## cooper79

PaulB said:


> Gingerrat would be easier to remember...


Following on from thread gypsy rat would suit better lol (no offence intended)


----------



## dipdabs

PaulB said:


> Gingerrat would be easier to remember...


Did u see the bit about my rat not being ginger? I shave anyway. Who cares lol


----------



## DazUKM

lul


----------



## Kimball

dipdabs said:


> I done it with a biro and photoshopped my Xmas belly out


You did it very well


----------



## Speedway

PaulB said:


> Gingerrat would be easier to remember...


Or gypsy slag, did someone call her that or did I dream that bit, not sure whats real or not now.

Sorry dlipdaps.


----------



## dipdabs

cooper79 said:


> Following on from thread gypsy rat would suit better lol (no offence intended)


GingerGypsyPirateHookerSlagRat


----------



## BRONSON0404

dipdabs said:


> GingerGypsyPirateHookerSlagRat


Ha ha! Kay your to hard on yourself girl.


----------



## PaulB

dipdabs said:


> Did u see the bit about my rat not being ginger? I shave anyway. Who cares lol


I missed that bit... Baldrat


----------



## Dave 0511

i think this thread should have been split up into three parts like the hobbit film or something, its just too much for one sitting


----------



## dipdabs

This is @loganators Baton


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> GingerGypsyPirateHookerSlagRat


It does have a certain ring to it


----------



## Kimball

dipdabs said:


> This is @loganators Baton
> 
> View attachment 106155


I would claim that as my bodypart, but look at those spindly legs and forearms!


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> This is @loganators Baton
> 
> View attachment 106155


told you not to post that i mean look how white my legs look....... really kay this is embarrasing !


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> told you not to post that i mean look how white my legs look....... really kay this is embarrasing !


Well u have my rat pic lol


----------



## loganator

Kimball said:


> I would claim that as my bodypart, but look at those spindly legs and forearms!


errm ........yes but i have only been training for the last few years and thats an old pic


----------



## cooper79

dipdabs said:


> GingerGypsyPirateHookerSlagRat


Has to be said.... Pics or nogingergypsypiratehookerslagrat


----------



## dipdabs

cooper79 said:


> Has to be said.... Pics or nogingergypsypiratehookerslagrat


I think this summed it up in the first place


----------



## BRONSON0404

dipdabs said:


> I think this summed it up in the first place
> 
> View attachment 106157


Did I miss something? Is that a private pic Kay?


----------



## dipdabs

BRONSON0404 said:


> Did I miss something? Is that a private pic Kay?


On the build photoshopped a picture of me when he was imagining putting his willy in my mouth


----------



## ditz

dipdabs said:


> I think this summed it up in the first place
> 
> View attachment 106157


Looks a bit of a tulisa - esque effort tbh.


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> I think this summed it up in the first place
> 
> View attachment 106157


glad im single at the minute ...this thread is a destroyer of relationships ......Imagine you were just reading this bit and your missis walks in and you try telling her it's a bodybuilding forum ...........really dipbabs this is becoming quite a habit from you


----------



## loganator

ok thread has gone quiet now ....everyone as you were you can stop looking at the dirty hooker p[irate pic lol


----------



## loganator

it's amasing how a rude pic slows the flow of banter


----------



## BRONSON0404

dipdabs said:


> On the build photoshopped a picture of me when he was imagining putting his willy in my mouth


Ha ha! Like u do...


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> glad im single at the minute ...this thread is a destroyer of relationships ......Imagine you were just reading this bit and your missis walks in and you try telling her it's a bodybuilding forum ...........really dipbabs this is becoming quite a habit from you


If anyone's misses kicked off they'd need binning


----------



## ditz

loganator said:


> ok thread has gone quiet now ....everyone as you were you can stop looking at the dirty hooker p[irate pic lol


I'm not impressed tbh.

He should have photoshopped a groin in her face.. Utmost respect for her then!


----------



## Kimball

It's a shame gh16 didn't complete his meltdown and the alanpartridge guy just vanished.


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> If anyone's misses kicked off they'd need binning


just kidding you do your thing ...this thread is now depending on it


----------



## dipdabs

ditz said:


> I'm not impressed tbh.
> 
> He should have photoshopped a groin in her face.. Utmost respect for her then!


The bollox I put up with I should have it anyway lol


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> It's a shame gh16 didn't complete his meltdown and the alanpartridge guy just vanished.


I wish he'd come back... Not


----------



## ditz

Ok ok lol. you love it!


----------



## badly_dubbed

what the...fcuk...have i missed?


----------



## biglbs

Kimball said:


> It's a shame gh16 didn't complete his meltdown and the alanpartridge guy just vanished.


He said he was going three times ,perhaps he thought it was an auction.


----------



## Guest

THis thread


----------



## deemann

what a bitch


----------



## engllishboy

Any chance of a recap from when Cut and Jacked was being a nob until now?


----------



## dipdabs

This is @cooper79's new tattoo


----------



## onthebuild

dipdabs said:


> On the build photoshopped a picture of me when he was imagining putting his willy in my mouth


Pshhh. Why would I want a blowie from a gypsy slag :lol:


----------



## loganator

this thread has washed away the wholesome goodness that i once was known for and left me like this..........

C:\Users\carlos\Desktop\lunapic_134911259648235_81 .gif

never mind it was supposed to be a giff but cant get it to work


----------



## WilsonR6

I just got here

What did I miss?


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:


> Pshhh. Why would I want a blowie from a gypsy slag :lol:


I have false teeth


----------



## Kimball

biglbs said:


> He said he was going three times ,perhaps he thought it was an auction.


I think he was trying to show us how cool he was, and failed really miserably!


----------



## onthebuild

dipdabs said:


> The bollox I put up with I should have it anyway lol


This is true, well done for being a good sport. If you'd have kicked off I could have ended up banned! So have a rep.


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:


> This is true, well done for being a good sport. If you'd have kicked off I could have ended up banned! So have a rep.


Ah YAY a rep lol


----------



## cooper79

dipdabs said:


> This is @cooper79's new tattoo
> 
> View attachment 106160


Wtfl?? That's not playin fair I can't do sh1t like that 7 out of 10 for effort tho almost looks better than what I got lol just as well i don't work in the diff anymore I'd hunt you down lol


----------



## bulldogge

haven't laughed so fvcking much in ages :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

cooper79 said:


> Wtfl?? That's not playin fair I can't do sh1t like that 7 out of 10 for effort tho almost looks better than what I got lol just as well i don't work in the diff anymore I'd hunt you down lol


It's not hard tbf lol


----------



## dipdabs

This is @onthebuild's new tatt


----------



## onthebuild

dipdabs said:


> This is @onthebuild's new tatt
> 
> View attachment 106162


Thats not even a photoshop its real.


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> This is @onthebuild's new tatt
> 
> View attachment 106162


did you do that on your phone lol ?


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> did you do that on your phone lol ?


No it's real! Lol


----------



## BetterThanYou

sweet mother of god 82 pages


----------



## dipdabs

This is logy


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> This is logy
> View attachment 106163


had to drink loads of coffee and bromide before i could get in those posing trunks lol


----------



## cooper79

@dipdabs resident ukm tattooist get em while their hot


----------



## 36-26

This thread gets better and better lmao


----------



## loganator

dont look @dipdabs directly in the eyes this is what happens lol.......


----------



## loganator

now i cant escape from this thread and what she has made me become ..... why ? why meeeeee?


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

left the house today thinking this thread had reached a climax, absolutely not, its at least a double dunter


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

engllishboy said:


> Any chance of a recap from when Cut and Jacked was being a nob until now?


Cut and jacked didn't like violence

Log won some virgin contest according to cut and jacked

He nearly strong armed log luckily he ain't violent

Dibdab is apparently a Roma gypsy

No one likes gingers

This thread should be left to rest but the people left posting are too attached

Kimball is dibdabs protector and spokesman

Some new guy no one knows was far too cool to give a f*ck yet he kept posting

Everyone's seen dibdabs money shot (apparently)

Dibdab shared pics of logs rifle

Infernal is a foreigner so his opinion don't count


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> now i cant escape from this thread and what she has made me become ..... why ? why meeeeee?


Welcome to my world lol


----------



## loganator

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Cut and jacked didn't like violence
> 
> He nearly strong armed log luckily he ain't violent
> 
> Dibdab is apparently a Roma gypsy
> 
> No one likes gingers
> 
> This thread should be left to rest but the people left posting are too attached
> 
> Kimball is dibdabs protector and spokesman
> 
> Some new guy no one knows was far too cool to give a f*ck yet he kept posting
> 
> Everyone's seen dibdabs money shot (apparently)


you left out the bit about dipdabs posting embarassing real pics of my baton lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

loganator said:


> you left out the bit about dipdabs posting embarassing real pics of my baton lol


Lol my bad added


----------



## dipdabs

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Cut and jacked didn't like violence
> 
> Log won some virgin contest according to cut and jacked
> 
> He nearly strong armed log luckily he ain't violent
> 
> Dibdab is apparently a Roma gypsy
> 
> No one likes gingers
> 
> This thread should be left to rest but the people left posting are too attached
> 
> Kimball is dibdabs protector and spokesman
> 
> Some new guy no one knows was far too cool to give a f*ck yet he kept posting
> 
> Everyone's seen dibdabs money shot (apparently)


And no1 can spell dipdabs


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

dipdabs said:


> And no1 can spell dipdabs


Kay was easier


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> And no1 can spell dipdabs


it's because we all subconciously think of sherbert fountains when we hear your name mentioned ...sherbert dibdabs or hairless ginger rolands as their now known around here

edited to avoid confusion for UK-M members roland rat rymes with tw**


----------



## loganator

if only my trainin blog was this popular lol feel free to merge the two lol


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> it's because we all subconciously think of sherbert fountains when we hear your name mentioned ...sherbert dibdabs or hairless ginger rolands as their now known around here
> 
> edited to avoid confusion for UK-M members roland rat rymes with tw**


So r they called dibdabs or dipdabs?


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> So r they called dibdabs or dipdabs?


 i have no idea but the point i was making was it makes us all think about flaps and then our spelling goes out the window


----------



## Hartman

Sure they were called dibdabs... Litrally a bag of sherbert with a lolly to dip into it


----------



## MF88

Sorry it's late. Sorry dipdabs


----------



## loganator

MF88 said:


> Sorry it's late. Sorry dipdabs


totally geniune lol


----------



## dipdabs

MF88 said:


> Sorry it's late. Sorry dipdabs


Actually haven't laughed so much in all my life PMSL


----------



## PaulB

That is one fine looking rat..


----------



## dipdabs

Hartman said:


> Sure they were called dibdabs... Litrally a bag of sherbert with a lolly to dip into it


I know what they are lol whatever they're called that's what my name was meant to b lol


----------



## dipdabs

New avi ha


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> I know what they are lol whatever they're called that's what my name was meant to b lol


cos you like a bit of licorice in your fountain ?


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> cos you like a bit of licorice in your fountain ?


Urgh hate that stuff uv never had a dipdab have u lol


----------



## loganator

how much cheese do you think that thing goes through in a week ?


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

Been waiting for that pic. One past tug of the magic light switch........


----------



## Hartman

http://www.lotsosweets.co.uk/sherbet-dabs-p-192.html

Opps, dip dabs lol


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Urgh hate that stuff uv never had a dipdab have u lol


o yes it was a lolly pop wasn't it , same thing really .... like i said it gets confusing with all the test flying round in there lol


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Urgh hate that stuff uv never had a dipdab have u lol


so what your really saying there is you dont like black and you think im a virgin lol


----------



## dipdabs

Hartman said:


> http://www.lotsosweets.co.uk/sherbet-dabs-p-192.html
> 
> Opps, dip dabs lol


I think I need to change it bk to Kay anyway lol


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

Kaysdabs doesn't quite have the same ring to it


----------



## loganator

arnoldisnumerou said:


> Kaysdabs doesn't quite have the same ring to it


ratflaps?


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

Now we're talking logster


----------



## dipdabs

arnoldisnumerou said:


> Kaysdabs doesn't quite have the same ring to it


I might just go for Kay or Kayleigh or even kaywoodham again or kaygypsyratflaps who knows!

I'm off to get some sleep I have to mix with real people tomorrow and talk normally so stop filling my head with filth u lot!

Night all  xxx


----------



## loganator

lol


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> I might just go for Kay or Kayleigh or even kaywoodham again or kaygypsyratflaps who knows!
> 
> I'm off to get some sleep I have to mix with real people tomorrow and talk normally so stop filling my head with filth u lot!
> 
> Night all  xxx


Us filling your head with filth is it ?....pot and kettle ? lol


----------



## loganator

ye im off too ... too many late nights on ths thread lol ....serious training to be done gnite folks


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> ye im off too ... too many late nights on ths thread lol ....serious training to be done gnite folks


Serious training my A**e


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> ye im off too ... too many late nights on ths thread lol ....serious training to be done gnite folks


U look like your about to drop a log in ur avi


----------



## kingdale

It begins again


----------



## Guest

zack amin said:


> he in-directly called me ugly:crying: im usually a proud wearer of my 8 out of 10 stud points, but being insulted by a demi-ginge i have lost faith in my stud points and my training, dare i say it, i may become..a full time natty:scared:


U have no stud points, your an overweight ugly mofo


----------



## Mish

Jacked and cut said:


> U have no stud points, your an overweight ugly mofo


----------



## Hartman

Wow this is getting very personal!..... Thread actually dissapeared for me for a quick second there - thought it had been pulled!


----------



## kingdale

I cant decide wether it is him and he has being drinking again after his depression of losing his UKM account or a troll has seen the opportunity for some good trolling.


----------



## Fieryfilly

Jacked and cut said:


> U have no stud points, your an overweight ugly mofo


Wakey wakey people

looks like we have someone else looking for a fight, go get'em guys


----------



## Mish

Jacked and cut said:


> U have no stud points, your an overweight ugly mofo


----------



## infernal0988

Jacked and cut said:


> U look like your about to drop a log in ur avi


you my good sir are a cuwnt anyhow can i see your all inspiring ripped muscle`y body that entitles you to say such things to a competing bodybuilder ? :devil2: Btw you fancy a bum ? I think you want one dont worry im gentle as a hornets nest :devil2:


----------



## Ninja_smurf

Jacked and cut said:


> U have no stud points, your an overweight ugly mofo


You been on the rum truffles again sunshine?


----------



## Milky

Here's the deal people, carry on posting rude pics and we will have to move it or close it so use a bit of common sense please and think before you post.


----------



## Kimball

Who deleted cutandjackeds new identity and post, shame


----------



## johnnyg

lol funniest thread ever, top marks


----------



## dipdabs

That's the worst trolling ever. C'mon who was it?


----------



## zack amin

Jacked and cut said:


> U have no stud points, your an overweight ugly mofo


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Here's the deal people, carry on posting rude pics and we will have to move it or close it so use a bit of common sense please and think before you post.


I did ask the others tbf and they said I could... Lol


----------



## Milky

dipdabs said:


> I did ask the others tbf and they said I could... Lol


Yeah but the ones you asked cant close it can they !

Not being a killjoy at all but we cant let general run wild and we know you dont want it moving so help us out a bit and play fair. :thumbup1:


----------



## Andy Dee

cant believe the OP posted this sh1t on NYD lol

There sex life must be about as exciting as them poor bstards i see jogging on that day whilst im in between throwing up and crawling across the road trying to find a shop open that sells ****.

i never slate anyone btw whos banned and cant reply, just making an observation.


----------



## Guest

This thread is more resilient than a japanese crab !


----------



## Ashcrapper

I watched the Hobbit last night


----------



## dipdabs

Ashcrapper said:


> I watched the Hobbit last night


Good?


----------



## loganator

troll?


----------



## Ashcrapper

dipdabs said:


> Good?


yeh it was ace if you like that sort of thing


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh it was ace if you like that sort of thing


I pi##ed myself at the bit where Gandalf slays the goblin king! Lol


----------



## biglbs

HA,HA days pass,the thread groweth..


----------



## Fieryfilly

Monkey skeleton said:


> I pi##ed myself at the bit where Gandalf slays the goblin king! Lol


waiting with bated breath for someone to join on here with the username of "Gandalf", think that may cause yet another riot lol


----------



## pooky

yesssssssssss :thumb: this thread is the best, we have home wreckers, pikeys, queenies, nazis, homophobes, dildos up bums. due to being of work for *too* weeks for paternity and of course cuz the thread is hilarious i have sat and read 33 pages but i cant do no more, my ribs hurt from laughing! so a little summary for me would be great!

what happened in the end?


----------



## BigTrev

MissDanielle said:


> Hi im danielle, my boyfriend is a member on here on the name of HodgesoN, now ever since he started on this site we have done nothing but argue about how much time he spends on here, hes on for hours a day which makes up argue everyday and night  , now i know he has been banned for 1 week as i asked him why he hasnt been spending time on the internet which he replied with iv been banned for a week, now the past few days for as long as he has been banned our relationship has been back too normal, he spends alot more time with me again now which i love, so i was wondering who ever banned him for 1 week could you please ban him for life ?? If he doesnt get banned for life and he comes back on here as much as he did before we wont last much longer, iv talked too him about it and he doesnt understand, he thinks because hes sat next too me on the laptop that it wont bother me that hes on here for hours at a time each day, i tried too log into his account before and talk some **** so he got banned for life but i couldnt log on as he changed his password, i would really appreciate it if you banned me for good. XxXxX
> 
> P.S, i have nothing against anyone on this muscle chat thing, its just im sick of him spending so much time on here, its driving me crazy and driving us apart, hope you all understand. thank You.


CONTROL FREAK


----------



## Andy Dee

pooky said:


> what happened in the end?


Gandalf slayed the goblin king.. allegedly.


----------



## Guest

This threads forgotten it's a thread now, and lost all touch with reality, it thinks it's a penguin.


----------



## Fieryfilly

Cheeky Monkey said:


> This threads forgotten it's a thread now, and lost all touch with reality, it thinks it's a penguin.




we even have the "token" ginger penguin too


----------



## gummyp

But was any rat got out?


----------



## Fieryfilly

gummyp said:


> But was any rat got out?


ha, almost, think a few piccies were exchanged via pm's, although Dipdabs avatar has been updated and is very amusing


----------



## dipdabs

Fieryfilly said:


> ha, almost, think a few piccies were exchanged via pm's, although Dipdabs avatar has been updated and is very amusing


They were fake pictures mind it wasn't actually my rat lol


----------



## Fieryfilly

dipdabs said:


> They were fake pictures mind it wasn't actually my rat lol


I should think so too, wouldn't want anyone calling you a sl*g or anything lol,


----------



## dipdabs

Fieryfilly said:


> I should think so too, wouldn't want anyone calling you a sl*g or anything lol,


Hahaha think we are well past the point of that!


----------



## Andy Dee

Fieryfilly said:


> waiting with bated breath for someone to join on here with the username of "Gandalf", think that may cause yet another riot lol


or maybe they'll come back as "dalfgan" so noone knows its "gandalf" after hes banned.


----------



## pooky

andysutils said:


> Gandalf slayed the goblin king.. allegedly.


nooooo!!! what happened with the mental girlfriend


----------



## Andy Dee

pooky said:


> nooooo!!! what happened with the mental girlfriend


which one? lol


----------



## renshaw

Lols the reason why you should always say to your girlfriend "That website i used i was talking about this" AND Never actually say more then "That website" rather then the actually name of it.


----------



## pooky

andysutils said:


> which one? lol


ha ok ive missed loads then. 33 pages was enough for me


----------



## PowerOutput

Did Hodgeson ever make it onto this thread got to page 50 odds and need to leave soon. Good read


----------



## Goldigger

jake87 said:


> thanks to this picture ive just been looking at pictures of ant eaters on google for 5 minutes
> 
> they are cool


I just spent an hour looking at rats on google...


----------



## DoIEvenLift

i got to page 60 last time, not gunna bother trying to keep up anymore :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1

DoIEvenLift said:


> i got to page 60 last time, not gunna bother trying to keep up anymore :lol:


I stopped looking in since mussdanielle got banned lol just came for quick nose again


----------



## pooky

crazypaver1 said:


> I stopped looking in since mussdanielle got banned lol just came for quick nose again


why did she get banned!!??

some one fill me in here


----------



## dipdabs

pooky said:


> yesssssssssss :thumb: this thread is the best, we have home wreckers, pikeys, queenies, nazis, homophobes, dildos up bums. due to being of work for *too* weeks for paternity and of course cuz the thread is hilarious i have sat and read 33 pages but i cant do no more, my ribs hurt from laughing! so a little summary for me would be great!
> 
> what happened in the end?


Paternity? Does that mean u were trying to message me too with a misses haha


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

pooky said:


> why did she get banned!!??
> 
> some one fill me in here


In the end she was a he who was a she but then got caught out to be a he but the apparent she happened to be in a pic holding a fosters and didn't look to shabby


----------



## pooky

dipdabs said:


> Paternity? Does that mean u were trying to message me too with a misses haha


 behave. course not


----------



## dipdabs

pooky said:


> behave. course not


Well was definately less than 9 months ago If you look at our Joining dates lol


----------



## pooky

dipdabs said:


> Well was definately less than 9 months ago If you look at our Joining dates lol[/QUOT
> 
> nah long story. ur a little poo stirer aint ya. :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs

pooky said:


> No, just pointing it out when guys trip up  not me doing anything wrong lol


----------



## pooky

dipdabs said:


> good job ive never said anything untowards or rude to you then isnt it!!


----------



## dipdabs

pooky said:


> It is! Again, a very nice guy


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

dipdabs said:


> Paternity? Does that mean u were trying to message me too with a misses haha


Why are all these non single guys after you?


----------



## Ser

:lol:

Too funny

Btw chick....please don't tell Bri about our wee convo's:lol: :lol: :lol:

He will enjoy it too much:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Why are all these non single guys after you?


Fuk knows look at my avi.. Lol


----------



## pooky

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Why are all these non single guys after you?


oi im after no one. im a good boy


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> :lol:
> 
> Too funny
> 
> Btw chick....please don't tell Bri about our wee convo's:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He will enjoy it too much:laugh:


It's different if I know they have a partner so can actually make a choice about what I do and know I'm dealing with someone who is honest


----------



## weeman

sh1t......er..........Kay whatever you do dont let ser know i text u pics or anything else,she would go bush.

if she realised i was trying to entice you here before she did :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

fuk i just put that on the open board didnt i? doh!


----------



## dipdabs

weeman said:


> sh1t......er..........Kay whatever you do dont let ser know i text u pics or anything else,she would go bush.
> 
> if she realised i was trying to entice you here before she did :lol: :lol: :lol:


They were very interesting pics too! Lol


----------



## weeman

dipdabs said:


> It's different if I know they have a partner so can actually make a choice about what I do and know I'm dealing with someone who is honest


ah,ok so its all good that we are tryin to leave a breadcrumb trail for you to Scotland then pmsl


----------



## Dan 45

Ok, I read 2 pages and got bored.

However, I come to last page and see something about pics, where 'da' ****?


----------



## dipdabs

weeman said:


> ah,ok so its all good that we are tryin to leave a breadcrumb trail for you to Scotland then pmsl


There is a huuuge hill when u drive into Scotland with a group of trees in the shape of a love heart on the side of it, I know my way up to there


----------



## dipdabs

Dan 45 said:


> Ok, I read 2 pages and got bored.
> 
> However, I come to last page and see something about pics, where 'da' ****?


How can u find this boring? Blood sweat and tears have went into this thread!


----------



## pooky

so why did the nutcase girl who started this get banned? the suspense is killing me


----------



## Ser

She WAS Hodgson:lol:


----------



## pooky

Ser said:


> She WAS Hodgson:lol:


what a doosh bag!!

well his plan for attention worked well as he had the whole of uk-m on the edge of there seat


----------



## Dan 45

dipdabs said:


> How can u find this boring? Blood sweat and tears have went into this thread!


Couldn't be ****d to read 88 pages, I should have been asleep half an hour ago lol. However, the fact somebody mentioned pictures I'm tempted to go through every page if the quality is good.



Ser said:


> She WAS Hodgson:lol:


Oh please, lmao. :w00t:


----------



## dipdabs

Dan 45 said:


> Couldn't be ****d to read 88 pages, I should have been asleep half an hour ago lol. However, the fact somebody mentioned pictures I'm tempted to go through every page if the quality is good.
> 
> Oh please, lmao. :w00t:


There's a pic of me with a photoshopped willy in my mouth. Pic of @loganator with his massive baton and white legs out, another with his willy out in amongst flames, @onthebuild's new tattoo pic (says KW <3) (kw is me) and another poor guys new tattoo, he had I love c0ck written on his own back. Think he was trying to tell mark muscle the queen something. Oh and me with my rat out, as you can see that is now my avi


----------



## Dan 45

dipdabs said:


> There's a pic of me with a photoshopped willy in my mouth. Pic of @loganator with his massive baton and white legs out, another with his willy out in amongst flames, @onthebuild's new tattoo pic (says KW <3) (kw is me) and another poor guys new tattoo, he had I love c0ck written on his own back. Think he was trying to tell mark muscle the queen something. Oh and me with my rat out, as you can see that is now my avi


Perfect, see you in 2 hours then... :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Dan 45 said:


> Perfect, see you in 2 hours then... :whistling:


Eh?


----------



## pooky

dipdabs said:


> Eh?


he means he is going to go read thru and check the pics! obvioulsy


----------



## dipdabs

Oh thought I had another offer on company then


----------



## Ser

pooky said:


> he means he is going to go read thru and check the pics! obvioulsy


 :whistling: orrrrrrr that he is a two hour long stallion... :lol:


----------



## Dan 45

Ser said:


> :whistling: orrrrrrr that he is a two hour long stallion... :lol:


There is many things I would like to say back to this, but seeing as I don't know you and more importantly don't know who your husband/boyfriend could be, ill resist. :thumb:



pooky said:


> he means he is going to go read thru and check the pics! obvioulsy


^ Yep...


----------



## dipdabs

Dan 45 said:


> There is many things I would like to say back to this, but seeing as I don't know you and more importantly don't know who your husband/boyfriend could be, ill resist. :thumb:
> 
> ^ Yep...


I'm sure @weeman would welcome whatever you have to say back lol


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> There's a pic of me with a photoshopped willy in my mouth. Pic of @loganator with his massive baton and white legs out, another with his willy out in amongst flames, @onthebuild's new tattoo pic (says KW <3) (kw is me) and another poor guys new tattoo, he had I love c0ck written on his own back. Think he was trying to tell mark muscle the queen something. Oh and me with my rat out, as you can see that is now my avi


can't believe this is still going haha it has to reach 100 pages ......some more naked pics of me here for you dippykins lol well seminaked anyways ...there before and afters of the last 10 months work and there on my blog ..loganators log

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/201220-loganators-log-12.html#post3789672


----------



## Dan 45

dipdabs said:


> I'm sure @weeman would welcome whatever you have to say back lol


My point exactly..... :no:


----------



## Dan 45

loganator said:


> can't believe this is still going haha it has to reach 100 pages ......some more naked pics of me here for you dippykins lol well seminaked anyways ...there before and afters of the last 10 months work and there on my blog ..loganators log
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/201220-loganators-log-12.html#post3789672


Ffs, I posted on your thread BEFORE you post that on here, but now it looks like I went to that thread after what you put... fml


----------



## loganator

Dan 45 said:


> Ffs, I posted on your thread BEFORE you post that on here, but now it looks like I went to that thread after what you put... fml


had to read that 3 or 4 times before i knew what you meant ....it's like the friggin twighlight zone round ere tonight


----------



## loganator

Dan 45 said:


> Ffs, I posted on your thread BEFORE you post that on here, but now it looks like I went to that thread after what you put... fml


whey! you gone green again lol .....that means you are now property of the log and must post to my blog daily like haha!!!!


----------



## Ser

:wacko:

I still can't work that out:confused1:

i did eat a wine gum earlier...maybe its me?


----------



## pooky

loganator said:


> had to read that 3 or 4 times before i knew what you meant ....it's like the friggin twighlight zone round ere tonight


as if @Dan45 didnt see ur comment on your naked pics and go hunting them instantly. dirty dan


----------



## Dan 45

loganator said:


> whey! you gone green again lol .....that means you are now property of the log and must post to my blog daily like haha!!!!


Ha, see what I can do.

Yeah not sure why I was red, but hey. Haters 'gonna' hate I guess...


----------



## Ser

loganator said:


> whey! you gone green again lol .....that means you are now property of the log and must post to my blog daily like haha!!!!


and mines...when i actually bother getting back to the gym:lol: Meantime you should be playing catch up on all our journals Dan


----------



## weeman

Dan 45 said:


> There is many things I would like to say back to this, but seeing as I don't know you and more importantly don't know who your husband/boyfriend could be, ill resist. :thumb:
> 
> ^ Yep...





dipdabs said:


> I'm sure @weeman would welcome whatever you have to say back lol


 :lol:

i am said hubby,you dont have to wait 5 days with no sleep mate (RE sers pm lol) but i tell you this here and now,if you make a vulgar post to her,and dont follow thru with the actions,and even more importantly if you dont take pics of what you are doing to her to send back to me whilst i feverishly [email protected] away at home,i will hunt you down,and i will kill you.


----------



## Dan 45

Oh ****, @weeman has just liked my comment.

Night...

^ This is presuming I haven't got my wires crossed. :lol: Love this site...

EDIT:



weeman said:


> i am said hubby,you dont have to wait 5 days with no sleep mate (RE sers pm lol) but i tell you this here and now,if you make a vulgar post to her,and dont follow thru with the actions,and even more importantly if you dont take pics of what you are doing to her to send back to me whilst i feverishly [email protected] away at home,i will hunt you down,and i will kill you.


Ah it all makes sense now....

:thumb:


----------



## Ser

The answers you seek...apart from what my darling OH offered....are there in said journal:lol:

BE SKEERED, VERRYYYYY VEEERRRRYYYY SKKKEEERRREEEDDDD:innocent:


----------



## dipdabs

Hahaha u two crack me up I think u have scared him!


----------



## dipdabs

Dan 45 said:


> Ha, see what I can do.
> 
> Yeah not sure why I was red, but hey. Haters 'gonna' hate I guess...


Probably posts like that that made u red ha


----------



## Dan 45

weeman said:


> :lol:
> 
> i am said hubby,you dont have to wait 5 days with no sleep mate (RE sers pm lol) but i tell you this here and now,if you make a vulgar post to her,and dont follow thru with the actions,and even more importantly if you dont take pics of what you are doing to her to send back to me whilst i feverishly [email protected] away at home,i will hunt you down,and i will kill you.





dipdabs said:


> Hahaha u two crack me up I think u have scared him!


Lmao? I'm not scared mate, this is the internet after all.... :mellow:

I'm enjoying this, reminds me exactly why this is the first website I load when I get into work in the morning.


----------



## loganator

pooky said:


> as if @Dan45 didnt see ur comment on your naked pics and go hunting them instantly. dirty dan


well i did actually think that but i didn't want to go camping my log up did i lol :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Dan 45 said:


> Lmao? I'm not scared mate, this is the internet after all.... :mellow:
> 
> I'm enjoying this, reminds me exactly why this is the first website I load when I get into work in the morning.


It's not just the Internet where ser and weeman are concerned  lol


----------



## Dan 45

dipdabs said:


> It's not just the Internet where ser and weeman are concerned  lol


 

Just checked her Journal, im ****ting it.

Night. :sleeping:

T'was fun.....


----------



## Ser

dipdabs said:


> It's not just the Internet where ser and weeman are concerned  lol


 :whistling: but if i say it in t'internet...then it qualifies? 



Dan 45 said:


> Just checked her Journal, im ****ting it.
> 
> Night. :sleeping:
> 
> T'was fun.....


RRUUUUNNNNNNNNN FFFOOORRRR YYOOOUUURRR LLLIIIFFFFEEEEEE!!!!! :lol: Night:tongue:


----------



## dtlv

Haha, this thread just taken another turn in its epicness and got weeman-ised by bri and ser... watch out folks! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

dtlv said:


> Haha, this thread just taken another turn in its epicness and got weeman-ised by bri and ser... watch out folks! :lol:


And pooky is another with a misses


----------



## Ser

:whistling: everyone ran off to see to the iron they left on.....i finks they are feert:laugh:

pu55y's


----------



## Ser

dipdabs said:


> And pooky is another with a misses


I haven't said owt bad to him!!!!

maybies:lol:

(but seriously, i haven't!!)


----------



## pooky

dipdabs said:


> And pooky is another with a misses


Don't bring me in to this! I'm no womaniser!!


----------



## Ser

Where the Wee's are concerned, you don't have to be, you are just fodder:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

pooky said:


> Don't bring me in to this! I'm no womaniser!!


Ooo touchy never said you were, u said you didn't have a Gf I believe you  how's paternity?


----------



## Ser

Paternal...if JK has anything to say about iot:laugh:


----------



## RascaL18

asif this thread is still going!!


----------



## pooky

dipdabs said:


> Ooo touchy never said you were, u said you didn't have a Gf I believe you  how's paternity?


Not touchy was playing. Paternity was ok for 1st couple days but I'm bored of house work now! Wana get back to work. Although it's amazing to see my baby boy all day
View attachment 106280


----------



## dipdabs

pooky said:


> Not touchy was playing. Paternity was ok for 1st couple days but I'm bored of house work now! Wana get back to work. Although it's amazing to see my baby boy all day
> View attachment 106280


Aw cute

I've decided I don't like baby's today but cute lol


----------



## Ser

Awwww, he is lovely! would rep you for the amazing wee soul you have had a part in creating....but you have just ruined this thread so have to save it so i can neg you!

Well done:angry:

Congrats, as said, he is amazing, lovely and without focussing on the bad....this is the point you should realise you will NEVER have another worry free day in your life....  Enjoy


----------



## pooky

dipdabs said:


> Aw cute
> 
> I've decided I don't like baby's today but cute lol


Yours being a bad ass? My little girls recently started school and has got bad attitude!


----------



## pooky

Ser said:


> Awwww, he is lovely! would rep you for the amazing wee soul you have had a part in creating....but you have just ruined this thread so have to save it so i can neg you!
> 
> Well done:angry:
> 
> Congrats, as said, he is amazing, lovely and without focussing on the bad....this is the point you should realise you will NEVER have another worry free day in your life....  Enjoy


Noooo u can't neg me! I've never been negged! Thanks  it's my second so my worry free days wer gone 5 years ago!


----------



## dipdabs

pooky said:


> Yours being a bad ass? My little girls recently started school and has got bad attitude!


No everyone's having babies. Think I'm jealous lol

MOVING ON


----------



## Ser

Not badass.......just we know:lol:

Congrats again:laugh: (EVIL laugh MWAHAHAHAAAA)

(omg, my evil sense of humour is making me break my NY resolution, and i'm not even using it for real naughtiness WTF??!!?!?!)

I got two, an 8 year old, who is already like a moody teen, who lives in her room and is miserable about everything, even though she has more than she could ever dream of....and a 4 year old lad...who is a tasmanian devil, causing chaos everywhere he goes, even when asleep! Do NOT say i didn't warn ya!)


----------



## pooky

dipdabs said:


> No everyone's having babies. Think I'm jealous lol
> 
> MOVING ON


Your only human, it's understandable your jealous of not being able to have my babies. Your not made of wood.


----------



## Ser

JEALOUS?!?!?!!

YEah, lets never get a full night of sleep for a few years....and clean poo up...nope, not feeling it tbh!


----------



## pooky

Ser said:


> Not badass.......just we know:lol:
> 
> Congrats again:laugh: (EVIL laugh MWAHAHAHAAAA)
> 
> (omg, my evil sense of humour is making me break my NY resolution, and i'm not even using it for real naughtiness WTF??!!?!?!)
> 
> I got two, an 8 year old, who is already like a moody teen, who lives in her room and is miserable about everything, even though she has more than she could ever dream of....and a 4 year old lad...who is a tasmanian devil, causing chaos everywhere he goes, even when asleep! Do NOT say i didn't warn ya!)


Can't wait


----------



## pooky

I av fvcked this thread up ain't I!! It's gone all girly!


----------



## Ser

MWAHAHAHAAAA!!! I'll send you my two down and see if your enthusiasim remains:lol:

(i jest, i wouldn't change them....but i would fit a sleep button and a mute button:lol: )


----------



## pooky

Would it help it get manly again if I say I can do 100 bicep curls with baby Noah?


----------



## dipdabs

pooky said:


> Your only human, it's understandable your jealous of not being able to have my babies. Your not made of wood.


Hey I prob could of if I came down to the hotel in Bristol you were staying at you told me about lol don't make this worse for yourself now pooky lol


----------



## pooky

Ser said:


> MWAHAHAHAAAA!!! I'll send you my two down and see if your enthusiasim remains:lol:
> 
> (i jest, i wouldn't change them....but i would fit a sleep button and a mute button:lol: )


I can get two hours escape a day from poo wiping and crying wen I go the gym. Although I sometimes cry and need to wipe my ass after dead lifting


----------



## pooky

dipdabs said:


> Hey I prob could of if I came down to the hotel in Bristol you were staying at you told me about lol don't make this worse for yourself now pooky lol


Shut uppppppp !!!!


----------



## Ser

pooky said:


> I av fvcked this thread up ain't I!! It's gone all girly!


i have sick in my mouth!

i did point it out asap.

I am glad i have done with all that tbh, but can appreciate the special time that you and your oh are having going on, the tiredness, the snapping, the emotional estrogen flowing freely....

nah, i can't, i view mines with rose tinted specs cause i know how hard it got with the lack of sleep, the teething, the wee shoites nearly killing me during labours...etc....

Seriously, mines was harder than the norm both times and i really do view it with fond memories, but i am glad that we decided that two was a nice number for us and that we were lucky to have what we have.

Well done for ruining a perfectly funny thread, my NY res is to be kinder...so i won't be negging you....but when everyone wakes tomorrow....you're fooked:lol:


----------



## pooky

Ser said:


> i have sick in my mouth!
> 
> i did point it out asap.
> 
> I am glad i have done with all that tbh, but can appreciate the special time that you and your oh are having going on, the tiredness, the snapping, the emotional estrogen flowing freely....
> 
> nah, i can't, i view mines with rose tinted specs cause i know how hard it got with the lack of sleep, the teething, the wee shoites nearly killing me during labours...etc....
> 
> Seriously, mines was harder than the norm both times and i really do view it with fond memories, but i am glad that we decided that two was a nice number for us and that we were lucky to have what we have.
> 
> Well done for ruining a perfectly funny thread, my NY res is to be kinder...so i won't be negging you....but when everyone wakes tomorrow....you're fooked:lol:


They r worth all the hard work. I deserve the negs


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> JEALOUS?!?!?!!
> 
> YEah, lets never get a full night of sleep for a few years....and clean poo up...nope, not feeling it tbh!


Ah no logically I don't want one, logically I never want another ha it's that feeling ya get that's nothing to do with the thoughts in your head... Or do I sound like a crazy chick that needs her sleep lol


----------



## Ser

pooky said:


> They r worth all the hard work. I deserve the negs


You try doing the labouring, the dying, the sore cracked nipples:lol: THEN you have a right to have an opinion!!:laugh:



dipdabs said:


> Ah no logically I don't want one, logically I never want another ha it's that feeling ya get that's nothing to do with the thoughts in your head... Or do I sound like a crazy chick that needs her sleep lol


Rest my case! Seen through the actual hard bits, not watched someone else do it....and comes to same conclusion as me:whistling:

Night night folks...Pookey, enjoy your two hourly wakenings, i'll enjoy a sex life, a good sleep and loving nipple play...cause it ain't painful!


----------



## Andy Dee

MissDanielle said:


> wow this is another reason i want him banned, what is with this language from males too a female, its disgusting.


you sound like my future wife off here Nicola Quinn. think its her :blush:


----------



## dipdabs

dipdabs said:


> There's a pic of me with a photoshopped willy in my mouth. Pic of @loganator with his massive baton and white legs out, another with his willy out in amongst flames, @onthebuild's new tattoo pic (says KW <3) (kw is me) and another poor guys new tattoo, he had I love c0ck written on his own back. Think he was trying to tell mark muscle the queen something. Oh and me with my rat out, as you can see that is now my avi


 @cooper79 has taken great offence to this comment, even though it was me who who made the picture or his 'new tattoo' I just wanted to tell everyone when I say 'poor guy' I just mean he's a poor guy because of what I done to his picture. For some reason it is thought I think he's less of a member than me and oops he's been here longer than me...

I don't really know why it has been thought into the way it has, but I've been shouted at and just want to apologise so sorry @cooper79 now nobody will take the post the wrong way... Now put your tampon back in


----------



## vtec_yo

Can somebody summarise the 93 pages for me please.


----------



## cooper79

dipdabs said:


> @cooper79 has taken great offence to this comment, even though it was me who who made the picture or his 'new tattoo' I just wanted to tell everyone when I say 'poor guy' I just mean he's a poor guy because of what I done to his picture. For some reason it is thought I think he's less of a member than me and oops he's been here longer than me...
> 
> I don't really know why it has been thought into the way it has, but I've been shouted at and just want to apologise so sorry @cooper79 now nobody will take the post the wrong way... Now put your tampon back in
> 
> View attachment 106309


Yeah nice one why don't u wind ur neck in what a total c0ck!!


----------



## dipdabs

cooper79 said:


> Yeah nice one why don't u wind ur neck in what a total c0ck!!


Lol


----------



## Andy Dee

vtec_yo said:


> Can somebody summarise the 93 pages for me please.


gandalf slayed the goblin king. thats pretty much how it ended.


----------



## Ser

Sheesh! Cooper its only a laugh:rolleyes:

Someone loan this guy a sense of humour!


----------



## Mish

dipdabs said:


> @cooper79 has taken great offence to this comment, even though it was me who who made the picture or his 'new tattoo' I just wanted to tell everyone when I say 'poor guy' I just mean he's a poor guy because of what I done to his picture. For some reason it is thought I think he's less of a member than me and oops he's been here longer than me...
> 
> I don't really know why it has been thought into the way it has, but I've been shouted at and just want to apologise so sorry @cooper79 now nobody will take the post the wrong way...* Now put your tampon back in*
> 
> View attachment 106309


----------



## vtec_yo

andysutils said:


> gandalf slayed the goblin king. thats pretty much how it ended.


Excellent, thanks


----------



## eezy1

why was the OP banned then. what have i missed


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

:lol:


----------



## cooper79

Ser said:


> Sheesh! Cooper its only a laugh:rolleyes:
> 
> Someone loan this guy a sense of humour!


 @Ser mis-understanding all sorted, I guess it was that obvious about the PMT, feminine hygiene product re-inserted. it is ok if u just wash them and re-use them?? Oh yeah @Mish ur arms look like they are missing something......BICEPS lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

cooper79 said:


> @Ser mis-understanding all sorted, I guess it was that obvious about the PMT, feminine hygiene product re-inserted. it is ok if u just wash them and re-use them?? Oh yeah @Mish ur arms look like they are missing something......BICEPS lol


Any chance of you and @Mish having a fall out between now and 5pm? Im sat in my office bored with not much to do


----------



## Mish

cooper79 said:


> @Ser mis-understanding all sorted, I guess it was that obvious about the PMT, feminine hygiene product re-inserted. it is ok if u just wash them and re-use them?? Oh yeah *@Mish ur arms look like they are missing something......BICEPS lol *


----------



## cooper79

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Any chance of you and @Mish having a fall out between now and 5pm? Im sat in my office bored with not much to do


More than likely bro, really can't be bothered tho some folks just need to know their place. Bored... I've got a boat load of work that I need to do mate currently in se14 if u wanna help?


----------



## cooper79

Mish said:


>


Sounds like u know me already!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

cooper79 said:


> Bored... I've got a boat load of work that I need to do mate currently in se14 if u wanna help?


Sorry man but cant be spotted anywhere around lewisham..full of wronguns :laugh:


----------



## cooper79

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Sorry man but cant be spotted anywhere around lewisham..full of wronguns :laugh:


U got that right I work in all of the se post codes some seriously dodgy stuff around here makes Back home half decent lol do u work in London then? Dude totally mis read ur post code thought it was SE9 - dumba$$


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

cooper79 said:


> U got that right I work in all of the se post codes some seriously dodgy stuff around here makes Back home half decent lol do u work in London then? Dude totally mis read ur post code thought it was SE9 - dumba$$


What do you do for work and wheres home? I left sw9 around 4 months ago and if all goes well i'll be back by summer cant keep away..im mainly on the road but have a couple office days in the week


----------



## rich-k-

just started reading thrpugh this HOLY **** LMFAO just showed my mrs, shes in the kitchen now folding my washing n cooking my chicken


----------



## cooper79

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> What do you do for work and wheres home? I left sw9 around 4 months ago and if all goes well i'll be back by summer cant keep away..im mainly on the road but have a couple office days in the week


I'm a sales rep for a tool hire company, I'm originally from outside of Cardiff in South Wales but I live by Dartford now I only got 1 day a week in the office what do u do and where to? This will be my first summer down here only been down for a few months


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## Mish

cooper79 said:


> I'm a sales rep for a tool hire company, I'm originally from outside of Cardiff in South Wales but I live by Dartford now I only got 1 day a week in the office what do u do and where to? This will be my first summer down here only been down for a few months


Why don't you just marry the bloke?

@Ackee&Saltfish your gonna get bummed!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

cooper79 said:


> I'm a sales rep for a tool hire company, I'm originally from outside of Cardiff in South Wales but I live by Dartford now I only got 1 day a week in the office what do u do and where to? This will be my first summer down here only been down for a few months


ive heard people say Dartford is the a*se hole of kent :laugh: im a contract sales manager for a company that is either your employers rival or client lol


----------



## cooper79

@Mish jealous much?? Shouldn't u be doing some curls or something? By the looks of ur avi u should stop straining so much looks like ur head is gonna explode... Notice we can't see below ur waist?? I think the getting bummed thing is wishful thinking on ur part maybe u can take that huge dildo out of ur a$$ and stick it in ur mouth to stop u chatting sh1t??


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Mish said:


> Why don't you just marry the bloke?
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish your gonna get bummed!


Great now im gettin offers i wasnt expecting..can you two go back to rucking? Much prefer that to getting backshots


----------



## cooper79

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> ive heard people say Dartford is the a*se hole of kent :laugh: im a contract sales manager for a company that is either your employers rival or client lol


Ah cool, Dartford is bit of a hole tbh got a few decent gyms tho so that kinda helps. London is mental for construction work nothing like back home


----------



## Craig660

Cooper can you make a POF profile and then contact a&s rather than bore the life out this thread


----------



## Kimball

dipdabs said:


> Paternity? Does that mean u were trying to message me too with a misses haha


I did maybe you're getting mixed up!


----------



## Craig660

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> What do you do for work and wheres home? I left sw9 around 4 months ago and if all goes well i'll be back by summer cant keep away..im mainly on the road but have a couple office days in the week


On road as in selling drugs etc

Or on road as in travel a lot for work


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> I did


Swingers don't count lol


----------



## buffetslayer

Milky said:


> loving the ab shot BTW, fair play to you... :thumbup1:


Agreed. Effin awesome abs!!!!!


----------



## Kimball

dipdabs said:


> Swingers don't count lol


Lol, how dismissive


----------



## dipdabs

buffetslayer said:


> Agreed. Effin awesome abs!!!!!


I had a different avi then but thanks lol


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> Lol, how dismissive


Well it's true lol


----------



## Kimball

dipdabs said:


> Well it's true lol


You could always come along tonight to see if we count


----------



## biglbs

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Great now im gettin offers i wasnt expecting..can you two go back to rucking? Much prefer that to getting backshots[/quote
> 
> 'A&s Journal of life',,,,,,new thread name now ImO:smartass:


----------



## L11

HOW THE F*CK DID I MISS THIS THREAD.

Tonight I'm going to get a bottle of red wine and read all 95 pages


----------



## pooky

L11 said:


> HOW THE F*CK DID I MISS THIS THREAD.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to get a bottle of red wine and read all 95 pages


u wont regret it mate i can assure u. rib tickling stuff


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> You could always come along tonight to see if we count


I have a date with my sofa and dog sorry kimball lol


----------



## dipdabs

pooky said:


> u wont regret it mate i can assure u. rib tickling stuff


Until u turned up anyway and started going on about babies lol


----------



## pooky

dipdabs said:


> Until u turned up anyway and started going on about babies lol


i know. what a cvnt aye!

u did contibute to the baby convo tho


----------



## Kimball

dipdabs said:


> I have a date with my sofa and dog sorry kimball lol


Wasted opportunity Kay, lol. have a fun night


----------



## DoIEvenLift

i like monkeys


----------



## L11

DoIEvenLift said:


> i like monkeys


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Craig660 said:


> Cooper can you make a POF profile and then contact a&s rather than bore the life out this thread





Craig660 said:


> On road as in selling drugs etc
> 
> Or on road as in travel a lot for work





biglbs said:


> 'A&s Journal of life',,,,,,new thread name now ImO:smartass:


----------



## DoIEvenLift

L11 said:


>


thats quality!


----------



## RearDeltsBrah

Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


----------



## pooky

RearDeltsBrah said:


> Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


 :ban:


----------



## dipdabs

pooky said:


> :ban:


Who is that c0ck?


----------



## pooky

dipdabs said:


> Who is that c0ck?


god knows!


----------



## Patrickmh1

Just spent the last 10 minutes reading the first few pages.....how has this turned into a 96 page thread!?! was Hodgeson murdered? did she get her rat out? this is like EastEnders but actually good!


----------



## alinshop

Welcome.


----------



## Shady45

alinshop said:


> Welcome.


Someone trying to get their post count up


----------



## latblaster

Shady45 said:


> Someone trying to get their post count up


Another's gone...think his name might have been a clue.


----------



## Wing

i read the first page and came right to the last. now im going to read something worthwhile.


----------



## MF88

Patrickmh1 said:


> Just spent the last 10 minutes reading the first few pages.....how has this turned into a 96 page thread!?! was Hodgeson murdered? did she get her rat out? this is like EastEnders but actually good!


Rat is on page 83


----------



## Patrickmh1

So it is. That one is fiiiiiiiiiiine.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

RearDeltsBrah said:


> Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


 :lol:


----------



## Jason88

jesus i thought my misses was bad now i feel rather lucky


----------



## Magnum26

Lol this thread is hilarious :ban:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Again let me re itterate because you didnt read it first time, like l care about your opinion....
> 
> Get a sense of humour or do one, how does that sound you sad sanctamonius tool.
> 
> Oh and how do you know who has reproted you ? Are you a MOD now as well ?


Just chuckling to myself on how the best in us all came out in this thread....classic lines mate!


----------



## onthebuild

So how funny would it be if Hodgson had returned and only I have noticed... :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent

onthebuild said:


> So how funny would it be if Hodgson had returned and only I have noticed... :whistling:


I got asked a few weeks ago if i had wondered if he was back 'with someone else' ! I did mention it on here lol


----------



## onthebuild

jon-kent said:


> I got asked a few weeks ago if i had wondered if he was back 'with someone else' ! I did mention it on here lol


He is definitely back on here, I recognise his avi but cant remember the username that goes with the picture! :confused1:


----------



## jon-kent

onthebuild said:


> He is definitely back on here, I recognise his avi but cant remember the username that goes with the picture! :confused1:


Not the same as i was on about mate lol. I shall fire a PM at yo a$$


----------



## onthebuild

jon-kent said:


> Not the same as i was on about mate lol. I shall fire a PM at yo a$$


Where's @Mish, leader of the detective squad when we need him?!


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Craig660 said:


> Get your rat out


Best post of the whole thread, IMO! Lmao


----------



## QUEST

onthebuild said:


> He is definitely back on here, I recognise his avi but cant remember the username that goes with the picture! :confused1:


got on to him agess ago but fort let him be.. .....thegift ..


----------



## Guest

Spill the beans! Never mind these PM's haha


----------



## jon-kent

LER said:


> got on to him agess ago but fort let him be.. .....thegift ..


Haha fcuking hell your right ! He's got a journal and says its him pretty much lol.


----------



## Kimball

Hasn't he already? Thegift?


----------



## TheGift

LER said:


> got on to him agess ago but fort let him be.. .....thegift ..


----------



## onthebuild

TheGift said:


>


There you are ts23! :lol:

How's the mrs, still a raging psychopath?


----------



## Guest

onthebuild said:


> There you are ts23! :lol:
> 
> How's the mrs, still a raging psychopath?
> 
> View attachment 120883


Hahaha UKM Detective squad strike again :lol:


----------



## TheGift

onthebuild said:


> There you are ts23! :lol:
> 
> How's the mrs, still a raging psychopath?
> 
> View attachment 120883


Duno im not with her.


----------



## Breda

Hahaha

Busted!

Again


----------



## jon-kent

Haha fcuking facebook :laugh:

Some nice detective work !


----------



## jon-kent

TheGift said:


> Duno im not with her.


Is your new mrs a member on here ? (Serious question lol)


----------



## MakkaL

What a fvcking thread mate


----------



## onthebuild

TheGift said:


> Duno im not with her.


What about being up 23lbs in 5 days or whatever it was while keeping the same bf? :lol:

Please tell me that wasn't a lie...


----------



## TheGift

onthebuild said:


> What about being up 23lbs in 5 days or whatever it was while keeping the same bf? :lol:
> 
> Please tell me that wasn't a lie...


it wasnt a lie, i put 25lbs on in 2 days a few days ago


----------



## [email protected]

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 120883


 @TheGift is that a Green Howards plaque?


----------



## TheGift

[email protected] said:


> @TheGift is that a Green Howards plaque?


yeh


----------



## [email protected]

TheGift said:


> yeh


When were you in?


----------



## TheGift

i was in for 6 year just over a year ago.


----------



## [email protected]

TheGift said:


> i was in for 6 year just over a year ago.


Ah ok, I don't know you then


----------



## TheGift

[email protected] said:


> Ah ok, I don't know you then


dunno


----------



## onthebuild

TheGift said:


> it wasnt a lie, i put 25lbs on in 2 days a few days ago


Please can I have your autograph, you are the second biggest legend on here (below gymgym of course, but no mortal can compete with him)


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Is this the same guy wi the dodgy slacks?


----------



## Kimball

onthebuild said:


> Please can I have your autograph, you are the second biggest legend on here (below gymgym of course, but no mortal can compete with him)


I've already got gymgym's just need this one and noaudis for the uk-m legends set.


----------



## TheGift

onthebuild said:


> Please can I have your autograph, you are the second biggest legend on here (below gymgym of course, but no mortal can compete with him)


you seem a little aggravated


----------



## dominimo

I came here to see the girlfriend, I am too scared to go to page 83 to see the rat.

however, I believe that Phil H gained the 25 pounds in 2 days as he just entered some show may 5th or whatever. someone must have gone to his fb page to see that he competed ( 15 competitors in his class ) and that he looked pretty good actually. Dry and quite ripped.

so after carbing and drinking and whatever else, I can see him easily gaining 25 pounds in 2 days.

take a look at his pictures on his page. he went from skinny guy with no muscle to lean dry guy with some muscle ( good shoulders & zipper thighs from the quick look I took ).

bad haircut though


----------



## onthebuild

TheGift said:


> you seem a little aggravated


Not at all I'm being sincere mate, I was gutted when you vanished.



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Is this the same guy wi the dodgy slacks?


The very same, like chefs pants cut into shorts :lol:


----------



## TheGift

onthebuild said:


> Not at all I'm being sincere mate, I was gutted when you vanished.
> 
> The very same, like chefs pants cut into shorts :lol:


£65 a pair them fckers are lol.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

TheGift said:


> £65 a pair them fckers are lol.


You must have some money to throw about like that lol

Now that the storm has passed, don't think we ever got the full story, it still would be much appreciated 



MissDanielle said:


> too the dipdabs girl, could you please elaborate what you and my so called bf have been chatting about please, would be much appreciated from me thanks. xxx


----------



## TheGift

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You must have some money to throw about like that lol
> 
> Now that the storm has passed, don't think we ever got the full story, it still would be much appreciated


just my ex talking shi t lol, jealous fcukin idiot, id rather not talk about her, i just get angry.


----------



## onthebuild

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You must have some money to throw about like that lol
> 
> Now that the storm has passed, don't think we ever got the full story, it still would be much appreciated


----------



## resten

Would love to get involved, but fvck reading 99 pages :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

resten said:


> Would love to get involved, but fvck reading 99 pages :lol:


Theres tits ! Hidden on a page so you have to read them hahahahaha, plus theres only a few decent pages then theres tons that are just everyone laughing and sayin 'in' lol


----------



## resten

jon-kent said:


> Theres tits ! Hidden on a page so you have to read them hahahahaha


I went to page 83 to see the rat :lol:


----------



## Guest

What page is the filth on. Not reading through it all


----------



## Wings

jon-kent said:


> Theres tits ! Hidden on a page so you have to read them hahahahaha, plus theres only a few decent pages then theres tons that are just everyone laughing and sayin 'in' lol


No there isnt lol


----------



## onthebuild

Page 79... post #1179

Possibly my best photoshop ever...


----------



## Wings

is it that his mrs?


----------



## dominimo

resten said:


> I went to page 83 to see the rat :lol:


a much more courageous man that me. is it worth it? and keep in mind that I will neg rep you if you lie to me....lol...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

TheGift said:


> just my ex talking shi t lol, jealous fcukin idiot,* id rather not talk about her, i just get angry*.


----------

